# Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth" - Game Ended successfully!



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2008)

OOC - here is the new thread.

[sblock=Allyra]
Allyra knows nothing about this creature. But slimes, jellies and molds are dangerous enough.
[/sblock]

Turo zigzag between fungi, keeping his eyes on both ground and ceiling.
The remains at the back are those of an Elf. Strangely he was turned into a stalagmite-type formation by watery mineral deposits. The remains of a black cloak and hood can be noted, his dagger lies to his side, and bracers are on his arms.
There is a rotten cloak on the floor.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Be careful, those things are dangerous! Don't go underneath it or get to close to it,”_ Dara warns the others, pointing to the slime creature. _“And keep your eyes open, there could be more of them around.”_


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

"Looks like the body of an elf," calls Turo to the others. He pokes at it carefully with his morningstar. "There are a few items that might be valuable." With those words, the gnome cleric begins speaking in his native tongue, asking Garl Glittergold to reveal to him the presence of magic.


*Cast detect magic*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2008)

The bracers the poor Elf is wearing glow to the eyes of the priest.
Sadly, to remove them, you'll have to chop down the stiff hand
[sblock=Detect magic]
Moderate conjuration                
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

"The bracers are quite magical," says the gnome to his companions. "They hold an aura of moderate conjuration. Unfortunately, we'll have to disturb the corpse to get them, but they certainly aren't doing this poor fellow any good."


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 14, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "The bracers are quite magical," says the gnome to his companions. "They hold an aura of moderate conjuration. Unfortunately, we'll have to disturb the corpse to get them, but they certainly aren't doing this poor fellow any good."




Keldar will get closer to the corpse, say a silent prayer to show respect. " He won't need these, and they could help us" He says so his companions.

Keldar with then nudge the body with his foot (in case it moves!), and will proceed to take the bracers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 17, 2008)

You chop down the hand of the dead elf, he won't need them anymore. Then you trace your route back, avoiding the fungus and the slime. You trace the other exit and back to the main room.

Thought, you need to identify them, I'll write down what the bracers are:
Bracers of defense +5. You can talk in ooc thread and decides who takes them.
Eliyyad is out of the game but he is still alive and I'm NPCing him


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Not much else left to explore down here... hopefully there will be a clue to getting back out to be found here.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 19, 2008)

*Elliyad*

what about this passage?
the sorcerer point to the south east.
this is the last one.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

Turo nods toward the last passage. "Then let us try this way."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2008)

*Fungi-filled corridor*

You note that numerous small fungi cover the walls of this passageway, and that a fair growth of the stuff covers the floor, which is sandy and guano strewn. The oddly colored growth seem to match the vari-colored minerals of the walls of the area. A faint squeaking and rustling is heard when you listen. 

*who is holding the light source?
EDIT: since Eliiyad is NPC, he will hold the torch


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“That's what I meant, Eliiyad. I hope we find a clue there, as otherwise there is only crossing the underground river, as far as I see.”_

As they move down the rough passageway, Allyra wonders what animal could make these sounds. _“Rats? Bats? Probably something like that... hopefully they keep to themselves.”_


OOC: Have we missed the part at O46? There's something to check out as well, then.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Turo continues on down the passage, eyes sharp for any signs of danger.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2008)

Keeping the silence, you walk past the gigantic colony of bats. They seem to be harmful, but who knows what might happen if they are disturbed. You come to a cross section, to the left you see a rocky ledge of a river, and there is another little passage beside it. The main corridor goes way forward Into the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2008)

Turo points his morningstar to the left, indicating that they should investigate the small side passage before continuing on down the main hall.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2008)

The sided passage is blocked
It can serve as a resting place. 
remark the sorcerer

The rocky ledge reveals a vast, ebon-hued underground lake, the lake stretches beyond your vision and who knows what the lake's size is. The cave is enormous and you fail to spot the cave's opposite side, but due to the angle, you spot a partial hidden ledge 20 ft. across the dark water. (White arrows on the map indicate the current). The water is fairly still here and is probably very deep indeed. Over 50ft. above, great stalactites drip ringing drops of water onto the mirror-like surface of the pool.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

*We just recently rested, so probably best to move on for now.*

Turo nods approvingly at the small area. "We should certainly consider using this place as a resting area in the future. Water is plentiful, and perhaps there are even fish to eat in the lake?" The gnome cleric shrugs and waves his morningstar back toward the main corridor. "For now I suppose we should get back underway, and see if we can't find some exit from these caverns."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 30, 2008)

The cavern widens into a gallery of considerable length and a height of well over 40'. Some smaller types of fungi grow here too, and you hear the telltale squeaking and fluttering which tell you that there are some bats above. There are some round indentations spaced along either wall of the gallery. About a dozen on each side, near the midpoint of the place.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 30, 2008)

Unless he sees or hears anything strange (Spot and Listen +0), Keldar continues forward.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

"Be cautious," whispers Turo to his companions as he follows Keldar into the cavern.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“You know what. The direction this cavern passage is heading really gives me hope to actually find something else down here, than just more dead ends, hungry monsters, and various sorts of funghi.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2008)

*surprise round.*

Suddenly, four moray-like creatures pop out their heads from the rock cyst-like burrow and tries to grab a piece of flesh from you. They resembles a slug made of brownish-gray rock, their head are knobby and splotched with two dull brown eyes.
You failed to spot them.


[sblock=Actions] 
Cave moray 1 – Bite Elliyad 20, dmg 6
Cave moray 2 – Bite Allyra 21, dmg 9
Cave moray 3 – Bite Turo 27, dmg 6
Cave moray 4 – Bite Keldar 12.
Allyra –  Surprised
Keldar – Surprised.
Eliyyad – Surprised.
Zariq -  Surprised.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 50 minutes) [Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.]
Eliyyad – Mage Armor.
[/sblock]

*inits and first round actions


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

Turo slams his mace down at the nearest creature, and then steps back away from the thing.

*
AC: 22 (vrs evil)/20, HP 49/55
Initiative +1
Attack +8, 1d6+2/x2
5' step back away

[sblock=Turo Spells & Spell Notes]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra steps away from the slug-like creatures and casts one of her summoning spell, but seems too distracted by the sudden attack to successfully complete the invocation.


OOC: Initiative: 12
Allyra has _extended Mage Armor_ running since the morning.

5-ft. step to AE67; cast _Summon Monster III_ defensively (as a standard action) - (Concentration unsuccessful).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 12, 2008)

ping for steve


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 12, 2008)

OCC: sorry for holding things up! my bad.

Keldar jumps as the slug bites him. "Damn creature, you'll pay for this". He'll smack the beast with his spiked chain.
 attack 1=17, damage 1= 10, attack2= 9, damage 2= 10 

[sblock]

[highlight]*HP:  *  46/46[/highlight] 



Spoiler



[6 + 5.5*2 + 3.5*3 +4.5+ 14 con]



*BAB: * +6/+1
*Grapple: * +10
*Init:* + 3
*Speed: *  30 



Spoiler



30 base



*Saves*
*For:* +9 



Spoiler



_(6 [Base] + 2 [Con] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)] _


 *Ref:* +10*



Spoiler



_(6 [Base] + 3 [Dex] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


 *Wil:* +2 



Spoiler



_(1 [Base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*_Note: +2 damage against undead (favored ennemy)__Melee, Two-handed__:_

	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
(can strike adjacent foes)


Spoiler



 to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str +1 magic; Damage: +1 magic +6 str (2 handed)


	• Greatsword: +10/+5 to hit, 2d6+6 damage, 19-20/x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed)


	• Morningstar: +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+6 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +6 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed)



_Melee, 1 handed:_

	• Morningstar: +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str; Damage: +4 str


	• dagger: +10/+5 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str; Damage: 4 str



_Ranged:_

	• dagger: +9/+4 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +6/+1 bab +3 dex; Damage: 4 str


	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +6/+1 bab +1 magic +3 dex; Damage: +1 magic +4 STR 


*Special Abilities:* [sblock]
*Rogue:*
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge


[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2008)

*Round 1 .*

Stepping to the side, Eliyyad unleash a destructive lightning bolt, two morays are scorched severely.

Keldar jumps as the slug bites him. "Damn creature, you'll pay for this". He'll tries to smack the beast with his spiked chain, but the creature dodge.

The two wounded shriek and vanish quickly into their holes, the other two bite again the slow responding party members (Allyra and Turo).

The vicious bite results in Allyra losing her concentration.
Turo on the other hand, slams his mace successfully down at the nearest creature, and then steps back away from the thing.


[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – 5 ft. to AG68, concentration check [Success], casting lightning bolt on morray1 & morray4, dmg 19.
Zariq – Slam CM1, 14.
Keldar –  Attack CM4, 17/9.
Cave moray 1 – Ref save vs lightning[Fail]. Tumble 20, flee from sight.
Cave moray 2 – Bite Allyra 21, dmg 6.
Cave moray 3 – Bite Turo 23, dmg 8.
Cave moray 4 – Ref save vs lightning[Fail]. Tumble 22, flee from sight.
Turo -  Attack CM3 22, dmg 5, move to AF64.
Allyra –  Concentration [Fail].

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 50 minutes) [Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.]
Eliyyad – Mage Armor.
[/sblock]

*well, I'm off to Europe, posts will continue after 30.6.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra withdraws away from the attacker (-> AF69).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2008)

Just pinging from Corsica, Rhun and Steve need to post.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Turo withdraws behind the warriors, leaving them to handle the threat of the strange cave creatures. He chants as he goes, asking Garl Glittergold for healing.

*
AC: 22 (vrs evil)/20, HP 54/55
Initiative +1
Move behind Keldar/Garon, dropping Lesser Vigor for Cure Light Wounds on self: 1d8+5 = 13

[sblock=Turo Spells & Spell Notes]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 4, 2008)

Keldar will go after the same slug.
attack1:19, damage 1:10, attack 2: 23, damage 2: 11


OCC: After the Enworld update, I couldn't find the thread. Sorry (again) for the delay guys 

[sblock]

HP: 46/46 [6 + 5.5*2 + 3.5*3 +4.5+ 14 con] 

BAB: +6/+1
Grapple: +10
Init: + 3
Speed: 30 30 base

Saves
For: +9 (6 [Base] + 2 [Con] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)] 
Ref: +10*(6 [Base] + 3 [Dex] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)]) 
Wil: +2 (1 [Base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)]) 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

Attacks:Note: +2 damage against undead (favored ennemy)
Melee, Two-handed:

• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
(can strike adjacent foes)
to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str +1 magic; Damage: +1 magic +6 str (2 handed) 
• Greatsword: +10/+5 to hit, 2d6+6 damage, 19-20/x2, S
to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed) 
• Morningstar: +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+6 damage, x2, P/B
to hit: +6 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed) 

Melee, 1 handed:

• Morningstar: +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, x2, P/B
to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str; Damage: +4 str 
• dagger: +10/+5 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range
to hit: +6/+1 bab +4 str; Damage: 4 str 

Ranged:

• dagger: +9/+4 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range
to hit: +6/+1 bab +3 dex; Damage: 4 str 
• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range
to hit: +6/+1 bab +1 magic +3 dex; Damage: +1 magic +4 STR 

Special Abilities: 
Spoiler: 

Rogue:
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge


[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2008)

*Round 2 End of Battle.*

Stepping to the other side, Eliyyad unleash another destructive lightning bolt, scorching the two morays down, finishing them off.

Silence falls in the columned chamber. No trace of the two other fleeing morays

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – 5 ft. to AD68,casting lightning bolt on morray2 & morray3, dmg 27.
Cave moray 2 – Ref save vs lightning[Fail]. Dead.
Cave moray 3 – Ref save vs lightning[Fail]. Dead.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 50 minutes) [Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.]
Eliyyad – Mage Armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Turo shakes his head and smiles. "Those were strange beasts, to be sure. Is anyone injured?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Indeed, this beast bit me twice...”_ Allyra says, and she does look quite heavily wounded.


OOC: Allyra is at 18/33, I believe.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 8, 2008)

"I was bitten too, but I can handle it. Allyra needs some attention", he says, looking at her with concern.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2008)

We can check out where this columned gallery takes us.
Say the Sorcerer and points forward.
I don't think the scorched morays will come back.

Turo heals the other members, you are full 
(I guess – Rhun, do you have enough cure spells for them?)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

With a quick prayer to Garl Glittergold, Turo sends his healing power flowing into Allyra's body, closing her wounds and removing the pain. That task done, the gnome moves to help the others search the pillared chamber.


*
Turo drops Hold Person for Cure Moderate Wounds on Allyra (2d8+8 damage should heal her all the way)


[sblock=Turo Spells & Spell Notes]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2008)

Keldar will lead the way in the columned gallery.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2008)

This area has the smell and look of a place where particularly dirty, ogre-like monster would live. You note that the cave is irregularly shaped and has no apparent entrance other than the passage by which your party entered. There are some bones and skulls strewn around. You see a flat rock which appears to have been used as a table - it still has the remains of some creature upon it, as if it were being carved for dinner, for a great knife is stuck into the carcass. There is a place where fires have been lit and cooking done, at the far end of the cave. You see a pile of old hides and skins, a huge creature sleeps among the pile of hides, he is snoring loudly with his back at you.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 11, 2008)

Keldar whispers VFERY quitely to his companions: "He may be our only way out. We could kill it in his sleep, which would bring us no honor, but may give us another 24hours. However, if we cannot find a way out, we are doomed anyways. Better to try to reason with the beast. If it doesn't cooperate, we can engage it in an honorable battle. In any case, the outcome would be the same. Better to try to bargain with it. I recommend we offer it some tasty food...something it is not used to, in order to negociate. Unfortunately, I am not good with words, and would risk insulting it. But I will stand by our negociator, and swear on my honor that I will bear the first blow, if it comes to that.."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

Turo answers Keldar, his voice too a whisper. "I agree. We do not even know if this creature is evil. Despite my dislike for giants, slaying it without knowing would not sit well with me. I am not diplomat, though, so someone else will have to do the talking."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods her thanks to the cleric, as he heals her wounds.

* * * * *​
_“I agree, if it lives down here, it must know how to get out, as there cannot possibly be an unlimited supply of food here.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanee said:


> _“I agree, if it lives down here, it must know how to get out, as there cannot possibly be an unlimited supply of food here.”_




*Ha ha ha! Come on, Thanee...you know in the old days the game designers didn't even think about that! *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Ha ha ha! Come on, Thanee...you know in the old days the game designers didn't even think about that! *




Ha ha, that is a good one and true. The answer is always – he was raised here since he was an egg. 

I will hold my firepower.
Say Eliyyad
Ready to unleash it on the giant ... so who's going to wake him up.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“I can probably use one of my cantrips for the wake-up call,”_ Allyra says as she makes herself ready to cast _Prestidigitation_.


_“I think something is missing...”_ _“Yeah, a dragon, every module needs a dragon...”_ _“A dragon! Cool!”_ _“Yeah!”_ _“But where do we place him?”_ _“Maybe here?”_ _“Nah, that's too small. Dragons need some room.”_ _“Ah, right. Look! This room is huge.”_ _“That will do.”_ _“But the doors are so small, he cannot get in or out.”_ _“Maybe he lived there since he hatched?”_ _“That makes sense. But what does he eat?”_ _“Adventurers!”_ _“Ha ha ha!”_ _“Cool!”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanee said:


> _“I can probably use one of my cantrips for the wake-up call,”_ Allyra says as she makes herself ready to cast _Prestidigitation_.




"Indeed, go ahead, but make sure it is gentle...we do not want to startle it"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Turo bites his lip, and readies for combat. He quickly calls to mind a spell to calm the creatures emotions, but hopes that it is not needed and that the brute is at least willing to talk.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 18, 2008)

The sleepy giant turns around surprised, he is sure ugly. The creature is deformed and disfigured. One ear is larger then the other, the hands are asymmetric and other misshapen bulbs and weird stuff grows over the creature's skin.
He opens his mouth to speak in anger.

[sblock=giant]
Heh ... what's this? Tiny folk from the outside world, it’s been long time since I crushed those! [/sblock]
He stretch his hand, trying to reach a huge flail, you never saw such a big flail before, the size of his weapon is as big as Keldar himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2008)

ping


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 23, 2008)

Standing ready to ract, Keldar glances urgently at his charismatic companions: "Now would be a good time to make nice"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Does anyone know, what he just said?”_

Allyra spreads her arms in a peaceful gesture, but does not move any closer.

_“Do you understand me?”_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

*Sorry, I keep missing the updates for this thread.*


Turo shakes his head. "I'm afraid not." Then he turns to face the large creature. "Calm yourself. We are not here to do battle. We seek your aid."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2008)

The Giant gets to his feet, looks like he is in no mood to speak but crush your heads. 

*Since you are ready, I'll give you the initiative


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Apparantly, this fellow isn't interested in a conversation...”_

Allyra then completes a swift arcane gesture and a large and aggressive ape with black fur appears behind the giant, immediately launching an attack.


OOC: Cast _Summon Monster III_, Ape appears right behind the giant to allow Keldar (or anyone else who wants to rush in) to flank him, and attacks once - Claw +9 (1d6+7).


[SBLOCK="Fiendish Ape"]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

*So should Turo try Calm Emotions so we can try to talk to the giant, or do you think that is a waste of efforts?*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2008)

OOC: Sure, go ahead and try it... Allyra will delay until then and only summon when it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

Turo points at the giant, and calls upon his ties to Garl Glittergold and the gnomish community in an attempt to calm and pacify the brute.


*Use Calm Emotions domain ability, duration 7 rounds, Will Save DC 16*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2008)

The giant shakes his head and lower the great spiky club. Thought, he is no longer aggressive, he is indeed remained hostile. He motion wildly in the air with his fist and bare his disarrayed teeth with anger.

[sblock=giant]
Go away humans, I have no desire to fight so don't tempt me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Turo frowns, but it is quite apparent that neither he nor his companions speak the giant's language. So instead, he begins another prayer, asking the blessed Garl Glittergold for the ability to speak in _tongues_. His spell cast, the gnome steps forward and addresses the brute in its native language.

[sblock=Giantish]
"We seek your aid, mighty one. We have become trapped in these caverns and seek a way out. Can you tell us how to escape this place?"
[/sblock]



*
Turo drops Divine Power for aspontaneous Tongues.


[sblock=Turo Spells & Spell Notes]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2008)

The deformed titan raises his eyebrow.
[sblock=giant]
*You little thing, I can flat you with my foot. I'm not giving you a tip before I see some profit.* 
[/sblock]
He raises his club again and threatens.
[sblock=giant]
*Do not try to trick me, or I'll smash you to bits of flesh*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Nice. Does he understand you? What does he say?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2008)

ping for Rhun - the Giant answered you


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

*Sorry...I am still having problems with notifications for this particular thread...not sure what is up with that.*


Turo nods at Dara. "Yes, he understands, but he wants to be paid for his aid." Then the gnome turns his attention back to the giant.

[sblock=In Giantish]
"We may be able to come to some arrangement for payment. We have many valuables, and can perhaps help you as well. Tell us how to escape this place, and we shall certainly reward you for your aid."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Sorry...I am still having problems with notifications for this particular thread...not sure what is up with that.*
> Turo nods at Dara. "Yes, he understands, but he wants to be paid for his aid." Then the gnome turns his attention back to the giant.
> 
> [sblock=In Giantish]
> ...




[sblock=giant]
*You are testing my intelligent little one. I can crush you with my thumb.
Show me what you have and I'll tell you where the smart lion sits, perhaps he knows the answer, I'm trapped like you are.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2008)

Turo reaches into his pouch and pulls out a handful of gold coins, holding them up for the giant to see.

[sblock=Giantish]
"You should not threaten one that means you no harm, mighty one. If we find escape from this place, we would gratefully share that information with you. I offer gold for what you know; twenty gold coins is a fair deal, do you not agree?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2008)

*Giant*

[sblock=giant]
*"You insult my wisdom little bug. What shall I do with your money, buy me some rocks? I have plenty..." *[/sblock]
The giant laugh viciously as he amuses himself
[sblock=giant]
*"The southern passage is too narrow for me, and I saw a big cave cricket jogging the area couple of weeks ago. Bring me this cricket and I shall feast upon him. Then you'll receive some answers. Hmmm. And throw the coins on the table, I'll take them too."* [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=Giantish]
"You have a deal, mighty one!"
[/sblock]

Turo grunts and grumbles in giantish, and then tosses the handful of gold coins on to the giant's table. Turning to his companions, he speaks in the common tongue. "If we bring the giant a cave cricket from the southern passage to feast upon, he will share his information on how to escape this place."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“He didn't seem to be interested in the gold for sure... then let's find him a meal... shouldn't be too hard.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2008)

*Killing Crickets !!!*

You walk back past the morays gallery, silently past the long corridor of bats and the talking statue to the fungus cave, where the giant cave crickets feast. You take by surprise on of the crickets with a ranged attack. The other crickets seem to no react as one of them fall dead to the mighty adventurers.
Quickly you make your way back to the giant.


*No XP for killing the innocent poor and nice cricket


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

Turo presents the cave cricket to the giant, stopping outside of the brute's reach and tossing the insect toward him. His spell still in effect, the gnome grumbles to the giant in its native language.

[sblock=Giantish]
You have our gold, and we have brought you your meal. Now, mighty one, I ask that you give us your knowledge. Tell us what you know of this place, so that we might find a way to escape its clutches. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2008)

The giant place the dead cricket on the table, raise his knife and decapitate the large insect's head. 
[sblock=giant]
*Here you can have the feelers.*
[/sblock]
He laugh to himself as he breaks the creature's feelers and throw them to your feet.

[sblock=giant]
*I never walked to the south, the passage is too narrow, I am trapped here for .. hmm ... I donno know, but it's long time. I can't swim back up, there is an enormous waterfall and a tunnel and the stream is too strong even for me, I almost suffocated when I reached here. On the other side of the lake there is another passage, I met only once the freaking talking lion, but he freaks me out, he is strong and strange. Oh ... and watch out from the turtle, he can snap your frigid tiny bones to pieces, just don't wake him up.*
[/sblock]
The giant begins to shell off the cave cricket.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

Turo again speaks to the giant, his voice sounding like grating rocks as he speaks in their thick tongue.

[sblock=Giantish]
"Thank you, great one. Should we learn the way out, we will be sure to let you know."
[/sblock]

The gnome offers a short bow to the giant, and then walks from its lair, waving at his companions to follow. Once safely outside, Turo smiles at his companions. "Well, we have more information than we did before. The giant has been here a long time, having come in from the river, and has not been able to explore south, due to his large size. Apparently, there is a large waterfall, which has kept him from exiting the same way that he came." Turo removes his helm and scratches his head. "On the other side of the lake is what he referred to as a "talking lion." The giant mentioned that he was unsettled by the beast. Still, despite the danger, I think that is our best bet." Turo puts his helm back in place, adjusting it on his head. "He also mentioned some kind of snapping turtle inhabits the lake, so we had best be on guard should we choose that route."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Most definitely. A waterfall might stop a giant, but it won't stop us. However, let us not forget why we came here in the first place... we havn't found many traces of what we came looking for yet...”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

*I wasn't here at the beginning...so no, I don't remember what we are looking for. *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 21, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *I wasn't here at the beginning...so no, I don't remember what we are looking for. *




OCC: good question! I didn't keep a log of the initial post, all I can remember is that it's an artifact that we need to find. We defeated the baddies that were also after it, but in all honesty, I can't remember if some of them got away (it's been a while...). Stradh, can you "remind" us of some of the details? Thanks


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2008)

A reminder as told by Eliyyad:

_Rumors mentioned a lost artifact that must be found prior to the exploring adventurers from Iuz, Perrenland, Velune and Ket. You were sent by royal representative of his highness, Ruler of Chendl, King Belvor of Furyondy.
The nature of the artifact is unknown, but it is rumored to be forgotten in the lost caverns of the former lost king Tsojcanth. After his downfall, his caves were the place was the demon prince Gratz was imprisoned. But it was centuries ago. Now nobody knew were those caves are, until you found them ... but at the cost of Atesh, Garon, Maor._


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 27, 2008)

OCC: thanks for the reminder Strahd![

IC: "Well, if he's been trapped here for a while, and hasn't been able to go south, I 'd say that makes it a interesting choice. What say the rest of you?". Keldar's gathers his things and is ready to go south. Unless there are any objections, he'll lead the way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 28, 2008)

*Eliyyad*

*South is where we came, from the grand stairs and the statues cave.*
Eliyyad Remark.
*The passages are too narrow for this giant to fit through. Are only chance is too explore the areas beyond the lake*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

"Then let us head to the lake shore," says Turo with a grim smile to Elyyad. "Once there, we can discuss how best to reach the far side of the water."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Then let us head to the lake shore," says Turo with a grim smile to Elyyad. "Once there, we can discuss how best to reach the far side of the water."




Keldar nods in agreement and leads the group towards the lake


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2008)

You walk to the ebon-hued lake. the water is fairly still here and very deep. again you notice the wooden boat on the far stone ledge.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2008)

Turo points at the boat. "That may be our best bet, though we must heed the giant's warning about the hostile turtle. Or, we can spend the "night" upon the lake shore, and I can pray to Garl Glittergold in the morning to grant us the ability to walk upon the surface of the waters..."


*Did we get XPs for non-defeating the giant? *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 4, 2008)

"I believe it would be wisest to wait till tomorrow. Being able to walk on water would even out a fight with an aquatic creature. We can still bring the boat along, in case we need to jump in" 

Keldar will first inspect the boat, to see if it was recently used.

Then, he will look for a safe spot away from the lake, in the passage they took to get there, and settle for the night.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“I can likely get us across today. So my proposal is to get to the other side and rest there,”_ Allyra offers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2008)

There is a nearby dead-end cave where you can rest. The boat is not reachable. You must cross the lake somehow to the far stone ledge to bring it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

Turo glances at Allyra. "If you can get us safely across, that works for me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2008)

*Eliyyad of Ekbir*

I have no powers that can take us to the boat without getting into the cursed water.
The fire wizard say


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

*I think Thanee mentioned Allyra could get us over...*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *I think Thanee mentioned Allyra could get us over...*



How?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Just give me a moment...”_ Allyra says, and sits down to concentrate.


OOC: Allyra has several options... from her own spellbook: _Gaseous Form_ or _Polymorph_ allow to assume a form that can fly, the latter even allowing to carry a rider, if something like a Pegasus is chosen, given there is enough room in the cavern for it. She can also fetch a spell from the Order's Spellpool (i.e. _Fly_).

I'm leaning towards the _Polymorph_ route, since it allows two of us to get to the boat, if there is enough room to fly for a large creature + rider.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 20, 2008)

ooc: There is a room


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2008)

*Allyra*

It takes her about the quarter of an hour of concentration and reading through the pages of her spellbook, before Allyra stirs again.

_“Alright, that should get two of us there... who wants to tag along?”_

After she puts down her proposal, Allyra immediately begins with the spellcasting, so they can see what she had in mind.

A moment later, the young woman transforms into a winged horse with beautiful white fur, waiting for a rider before taking both of them towards the boat, staying well ahead of the water, as much as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

"I'll go with..." says Turo.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2008)

The wooden boat is 14' long and about 5' wide in its middle. The craft has three oars inside. It is unusual because it tapers two of oars to a point at either end. The deck is hollow. Lifting it you see a small curled small mast and a rune-embroidered sail. There are three long planks to make the bottom inside flat and to place the mast.
There is a crude cave corridor leading into the dark, the pool extends behind your view.
Back to where you came from Eliyyad wave hello and that every thing is fine.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

Turo holds up one of the strange pointed oars. "Looks like our giant 'friend' might have been telling the truth about a giant turtle. I bet these are for poking at it to keep it away from upsetting the boat." The gnome quickly puts the oars in place and pushes the boat into the water, hoping to get back to his companions quickly.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2008)

*Allyra*

The pegasus gently pushes Turo away from the boat with its head, then lifts off to fly back to the others. Allyra will carry them over one by one (OOC: The 7 minute duration should easily be enough for that.) before transforming back to her human form, when they all reached the other side of the small underground lake.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2008)

"Ah, well, yes..." stutters the gnome, as Allyra pushes him from the boat and begins to fly the rest of the grounp over. "That makes much more sense, as it where." 

Turo moves to keep an eye on the surrounding area, making sure that no surprices are forthcoming.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 28, 2008)

ooc: sadly, i will not be able to continue the game during my staying in Brazil. I'll be back to full posting after the 16.10.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2008)

*OOC: No problem. Have fun in Brazil, my friend!*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2008)

OOC: Have a safe trip! We will rest in the meantime.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 3, 2008)

Boa viagem! (Have a good trip in portuguese).
Come back safe.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2008)

OOC: Ping.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2008)

Allyra transfers the rest of the party to the sandy ledge.
Turo hears a faint thudding sound from the corridor.

*the orange thing on the map is the boat


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2008)

*Allyra*

After transforming back to her human form, Allyra says: _“Now we are here. Should we rest up and continue our exploration tomorrow, or should we see what else is around here first?”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2008)

Turo turns his head as the sound of distant thumping reaches his ears, as if trying to get a better idea of what may be making the noise. He makes a motion with his hand to the others, indicating that they should be quiet. Then, after a few seconds he whispers. "There is a faint thudding sound coming from the corridor. We should investigate it before we take our rest..."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods, while trying to hear something herself.

_“Agreed.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2008)

The tunnel widens to a big cave with big stone columns. The ground is wet and littered with small pools, insects and fungi.
There is a thudding noise behind the great stone, like someone pecks the ground.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra whispers: _“I can turn one of us invisible to see what this strange noise comes from... any takers?”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2008)

Turo nods to Allyra and steps forward.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Ok.”_

Allyra then casts the spell on Turo and turns him invisible for a few minutes.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 31, 2008)

Keldar takes hold of his spiked chain, in case there is trouble. "Be careful my friend", he tells Turo "and come back at the first sign of danger"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2008)

Turo, now invisible due to Allyra's magics, moves forward slowly. The gnome takes pains to move silently as he makes his way around the large rock formation from which the sounds come.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2008)

[sblock=Turo move silently check]
As you move around the corner invisible, you accidentally bump into a small rock, sending it with a light kick to the center of the cave.
You have evidently entered a cul-de-sac or small cave where some creatures dwell. 
A rotten stench of droppings fills the air here. There is a litter of twigs and odd bits of cloth at the back of the place. You also see a number of oddly-shaped pieces of rock. Some appear to be rather finely done sculptures of small animals – rats, bats, a small subterranean lizard, etc. The rest are broken pieces of similar statues.
A pair of rooster like creatures, one is a male and the other is a female nest here, the rooster peck the rock you just kicked in, the chicken begin to advance to the area where you stand. 
[sblock=Turo Knowledge check]
You remember that those creatures are called cockatrices. But you don't recall anything special about them, except for being a chicken like magical beasts, probably conjured by mages in the past.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

Turo immediately pulls back around the corner, moving to rejoin his companions. "Cockatrices...two of them!" comes the gnomes voice from out of thin air.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2008)

*Allyra*

_Cockatrices... I've read about them before..._

Allyra tries to recall what she knows about these monsters.


OOC: Knowledge (arcana) 24; Knowledge (dungeoneering) 9; Knowledge (nature) 15 (ROLL)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2008)

[sblock=Allyra's Knowledge] Allyra shivers as she recalls that Creatures that are bitten by a cockatrice can turn to stone. [/sblock]
In the meantime, as Turo tells the finding to the group. A female cockatrice peeks from around the corner of the cave wall. Once she spots the group she rush down to peck you.

*Inits and first rounds action please.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“CAREFUL! The bite of these creatures can turn you to stone... and I don't think I can do anything about that. Hopefully that won't be necessary.”_

With unusual readiness, Allyra rapidly casts one of her summoning spells and three large and angry apes appear around the cockatrice, pounding their fists into the monstrous chicken.


OOC: Initiative 22. Wow, I'm fast. 

Rapid cast _sudden maximized Summon Monster IV_ to summon three fiendish apes from the _SM III_ list, two in front of the cockatrice, blocking the way and one right behind it.

The apes attack once each (only SA this round due to rapid summoning) with a possible +2 from flanking (not included below).

Ape #1 Attack 12, Damage 9 (ROLL)
Ape #2 Attack 24, Damage 8 (ROLL)
Ape #3 Attack 16, Damage 10 (ROLL)

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Turo is caught offguard as the hen follows him around the corner, and reacts slowly to her presence. Luckily, Allyra's spell continues to cloak him in invisibility, and the gnome can only hope that it protects him from the deadly creature's senses. Backing away from the cockatrice to allow the summoned ape to fight the creature, Turo invokes Garl Glittergold's wrath in the form of a glowing, spectral axe that begins to chop at the cockatrice as if wielded by the god himself.


*AC 20, Hit Points 55/55
Fort +7, Refl +3, Wil +13


Initiative: 5
Move to put Keldar and the ape between himself and the cocktrice; Cast Spiritual Weapon (thus dispelling invisibility)
Spiritual Axe: +8 attack, damage 1d8+2/x3

[sblock=Turo Spells & Spell Notes]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2008)

ping for steve


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 11, 2008)

Slow to act, Keldar will position himself in front of his companions, behind the conjured apes, and will attack the vile birds with his spiked chain using the weapon's reach. In the back of his mind, he shivers at the idea of being turned to stone.


[sblock=Rolls]

init (+3): 5
attack 1 (+11): 20
damage1 (2d4+7): 13
attack 2 (+6): 19
damage 2 (2d4+7): 9
init for next round (+3): 7

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 15, 2008)

*Round 1 - End of combat*

*“CAREFUL! The bite of these creatures can turn you to stone... and I don't think I can do anything about that. Hopefully that won't be necessary.”*
With unusual readiness, Allyra rapidly casts one of her summoning spells and three large and angry apes appear around the cockatrice, pounding their fists into the monstrous surprised chicken. The chicken like monster don't have time to react and is pounded to death, cracking of bones can be heard and the creature falls on the ground.

The other rooster charge to peck one of the apes but misses

Slow to act, Keldar will position himself in front of his companions, behind the conjured apes, and will attack the vile birds with his spiked chain using the weapon's reach. In the back of his mind, he shivers at the idea of being turned to stone. Thought, he is stations himself in hard position, the accurate swing find a spot between the black ape and the cave wall and lands on the rooster body.

Turo is caught offguard as the hen follows him around the corner, and reacts slowly to her presence. Luckily, Allyra's spell continues to cloak him in invisibility, and the gnome can only hope that it protects him from the deadly creature's senses. Backing away from the cockatrice to allow the summoned ape to fight the creature, Turo invokes Garl Glittergold's wrath in the form of a glowing, spectral axe that begins to chop at the cockatrice as if wielded by the god himself.

Invoking three bolts of pure magical force, the mage puts the battle to end. The bolts strike the rooster beast and he falls dead.


*That was quick.

[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  Rapid cast sudden maximized Summon Monster IV.
Ape 1- fist 12. dmg 9.
Ape 2 – fist 24, dmg 8.
Ape 3 – flanking fist 18, dmg 10.
Cockatrice 1 - Flatfotted to apes, Dead
Cockatrice 2 – attack ape3, 10.
Keldar –  move to AI67, attack 20-4(16), dmg 13.
Turo -  Cast Spiritual Weapon.
Magical weapon – attack cockatrice 10.
Eliyyad – 3 magic missiles, dmg 12.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 20 minutes) [Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.]
Eliyyad – Mage Armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2008)

*Allyra*

Since the cockatrices went down faster than she had expected, Allyra sends the summoned apes along the western pathway, following them into that direction.

_“They won't be around long, but we can at least look what's in there, while they are,”_ she explains to the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2008)

You circle with the apes the whole area and not many passages and find out that all the paths reach the same spot. The apes vanish with a _puff_.
You spot two nests that were belong to the dead magical beasts.

We need to find another route. I wonder what lies on the other side of the lake.
Eliyyad suggest.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Looks like it. Let's rest here, then, it seems safe enough now. And tomorrow, we will see what we might find on the other side of the lake.”_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2008)

*Allyra*

After a moment, Allyra speaks up again. _“There is one more thing I can do today...”_

The wizard then sits down with her spellbook for a while, preparing a divination spell.

After about fifteen minutes, Allyra seems ready, as she puts the book back and stands up.

_“This should allow me to see what lies beyond the lake, at least a small part of it.”_

Then she casts the spell...


OOC: Clairaudience/Clairvoyance prepared into free 3rd-level slot and then cast. Target is the edge of the lake on the other side.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

While Allyra goes about her divination, Turo gets to work setting up camp. The gnome was tired from their days challenges, and he was certainly looking forward to a good night's rest. Still, safety was the primary concern. "I will take first watch," he tells the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2008)

[sblock=Allyra]
You point your spell as far as you can see. And you take a glimpse of the other ends of the lake. Thought, you do not see the ceiling above and the depth of the big pool.
There are several exits to the lake. Some are sandy and rocky shores and others passageways that were carved by the streams them selves and are navigate able by boat.
[/sblock]

The supposable night passes without incidents. You are uncertain what is the time outside and how much time have passed.
It is your third day since you were trapped in the cursed caverns. According to your account it should be the fourth Freeday of the Planting month.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“It seems best to use the boat from here, there are several ways we can go on the other side of the lake.”_

Allyra explains to the others what she could determine with her spell before getting some sleep.

On the next "morning", the wizardess sits down to prepare her spells for the day, starting, as usual, with a protective spell that should stay around for the upcoming exploration.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2008)

Turo too goes about his morning rituals, spending an hour in prayer to Garl Glittergold.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanee said:


> _“It seems best to use the boat from here, there are several ways we can go on the other side of the lake.”_
> 
> Allyra explains to the others what she could determine with her spell before getting some sleep.
> 
> On the next "morning", the wizardess sits down to prepare her spells for the day, starting, as usual, with a protective spell that should stay around for the upcoming exploration.





"Do you think it safe to use the boat? Although I dislike seing you transform into a magical creature, we didn't risk attack by the giant turtle. Perhaps it would be preferable to cross the same way tomorrow?"

Keldar doesn't appear confrontational when he mentions this. It is clear that he'll do as Allyra prefers. He'll help Turo prepare camp, and will explore the magical chicken's nest area before retreating back to the camp.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“The problem with that is twofold. For one, there are several ways and we could only reach one. And with the boat we would not have to depend on our magic... or swimming... to get back. I cannot say if there is a risk, but the boat is here, and has obviously been used, so it seems likely, that it will bring us there safely.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 20, 2008)

poking into the nests Keldar finds a silver tube that contain a scroll, a large green peridot and some kind of wierd lens. he brings them to the camp site.

*XP updated in the RG


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Good to see that at least one of us keeps his mind open... we almost missed that. Well done, Keldar.”_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

"Well then, let us take the boat across, and see if we can't find a way out of this place. I will take the oars, if the rest of you will keep watch for any threats." With that Turo moves to the rowboat, and gets ready to head out onto the water.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanee said:


> _“Good to see that at least one of us keeps his mind open... we almost missed that. Well done, Keldar.”_




"Thanks!" He says, enjoying Allyra appreciation. He almost appears to blush, but turns his head before. He'll hand her the scroll, and tosses Turo the gem " here you go, you'll find a better use for these than I will." He'll then play around with the lens and will look through the it to see if he sees anything special.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Thanks, let's see what we have here...”_ Allyra says as she opens the scroll to see what is written on it.


OOC: Spellcraft 25.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2008)

[sblock=Allyra spellcraft check]
The spells were written by a powerful mage (spells level 17). The syntax and way of ciphering is hard to crack without a proper _read magic_ spell.

The first spell is familiar enough  - _slow_ 
As for the other two spells that are written on the scroll. You identify the title but the inscriptions and the gestures are too complex for you to understand.
_Stone to flash _and _phase door_
[/sblock]

[sblock=Keldar]
The lens are circular, 6 inch in diameter. They seem to enhance your ability to pay attention to tiny things. Like tiny crack in a wall and etc.
You feel you have hawk's eyes when you look around you.

Those lens give you the Ranger's ability Track

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra, seeing how the scroll is a little difficult to read just like that, improves her senses with a _Read Magic_ spell.

_“Interesting. There is a spell here, that might help us get out of here, by opening a short tunnel through the ethereal plane, even though I'm not entirely sure, that it will work. But in case we won't find another exit, it will be worth a try.”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> [sblock=Keldar]
> The lens are circular, 6 inch in diameter. They seem to enhance your ability to pay attention to tiny things. Like tiny crack in a wall and etc.
> You feel you have hawk's eyes when you look around you.
> 
> ...




[sblock=question]
Hey Strahd! Keldar already has 1 level of ranger, so he can already track. Do the glasses give him a bonus to his check? Thanks!  SG [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve Gorak said:


> [sblock=question]
> Hey Strahd! Keldar already has 1 level of ranger, so he can already track. Do the glasses give him a bonus to his check? Thanks!  SG [/sblock]




[sblock=Answer]
Yes, +10 to the checks involving your _track _feat
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

Turo addresses the others from where he stands in the rowboat, ready to go. "Are you all coming? Or are we going to stand about all day?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods and climbs into the boat, closing securing the scroll in the silver tube (and/or her own scroll case) to make it waterproof.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanee said:


> Allyra nods and climbs into the boat, closing securing the scroll in the silver tube (and/or her own scroll case) to make it waterproof.




"Allright, lets go!" Keldar gets in the water and positions himself so he can row.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2008)

To where?
Eliyyad asks
There are two shores and several streams also.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“How about we start right here around the corner, to see what's hidden there, and then proceed along the left cavern wall towards the leftmost shore?”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2008)

```

```



Thanee said:


> _“How about we start right here around the corner, to see what's hidden there, and then proceed along the left cavern wall towards the leftmost shore?”_




"Sounds good to me!" Keldar will start rowing to get around the corner.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

"A fine plan," agrees Turo.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 11, 2008)

The boat begins to drift as soon as you place it in the water around the corner. The current is strongest here, for almost all of the water which comes into the area from the other corner flows out along this passage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 13, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The boat begins to drift as soon as you place it in the water around the corner. The current is strongest here, for almost all of the water which comes into the area from the other corner flows out along this passage.




Keldar struggles to control the boat, and continues directing it in the direction of the current.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 19, 2008)

This ornately carved and sculptured bridge arches to about 15' in the center over the river. It has many strange forms and shapes in bold relief, Gargoyle-like monsters leering from it. At this point where you are, a distant rumbling and thundering can also be heard. 
Sounds like an underground waterfall.
Remark the mage
The current becomes strongest.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2008)

"Keldar, can you grab the bridge with a grappling hook?" Turo points to the elaborately carved arch above the river. "Because I certainly don't like the sound of the falls ahead!"

With that, the gnome quickly begins looking for a secure place to tie a rope that will keep the barge from drifting any further should The Shrike be able to catch the bridge.



*Edited per Strahd's clarification below.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry for not being clearer.
The bridge is 15 ft. up, it is to high to reach by hand and it’s hard to stop the boat without being drift further. There is no apparent place to tie the boat since the cave walls are slipery


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 22, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Keldar, can you grab the bridge with a grappling hook?" Turo points to the elaborately carved arch above the river. "Because I certainly don't like the sound of the falls ahead!"
> With that, the gnome quickly begins looking for a secure place to tie a rope that will keep the barge from drifting any further should The Shrike be able to catch the bridge.
> *Edited per Strahd's clarification below.*




The second Keldar hears the rumbling, he grabs his rope, nods at turo and replies: "Turo, grab my oar as I am my hook".
He'll then tie one end of the rope to the boat and aims the grappling hoock towards the bridge. 

OCC: Use rope +10, Bab +6 (+4 str, +3 dex)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra waits to see if Keldar's attempt works out, but if it looks like they will be dragged into the waterfall, the wizardess will close the whole cavernous corridor beyond the bridge with a _Web_ spell, so the boat will stop just under the bridge, supported by the strong, sticky web strands.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

Turo, having taken the oar from Keldar, paddles with all his might to stabilize the boat and keep it from being swept any further downstream.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2008)

The skillful ranger throws the grappling hook and the rope accurately. The rope loops itself around one of the stout stone gargoyles. With Turo’s and Eliyyad’s help you manage to stop the boat from drifting.

Use rope - [Success]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2008)

"Ah, aha!" exclaims Turo as The Shrike catches the gargoyle with his grapple. "Well done, Keldar!"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 25, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Well done! But what now? Do we climb up there? Will it hold? Any idea how to get the boat back to the cavern?”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 5, 2009)

Putting an end to his companion's questioning, Keldar climbs the rope, scans the bridge for any sign of danger and goes on it if the coast is clear. He'll signal his companions to remain silent, and will assit them climbing if necessary, by throwing them another rope and pulling them up.

OCC: use rope + 10, climb +17, move silently +7, hide +9, search +9.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

Assuming that Keldar finds everything clear, Turo will accept his help climbing up to the bridge.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2009)

*Allyra*

...as does Allyra.

While it didn't run as planned, they definitely found something that was worthy of further exploration, and might actually get them out of this cursed place (or even closer to their goal).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2009)

You make your way one by one after Keldar to the bridge. Below the boat rattles from side to side by the strong drift, threatens to take the boat to her doom, but the professional knot hold it to the bridge.
To the south you see that the cave goes further into the darkness of the mountain. To the north the passage splits to the three corridors. You hear nothing but the sound of the distant waterfall and feel nothing but the dampness of the air.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 8, 2009)

Keldar will search the area for any signs of recent passage. He'll look for tracks, or any clue of activity. Also, he'll search to see if the bridge has traps or any wards. `

"I have no peculiar inclination to go towards the mountain...now, as far as the other direction, I'm not yet sure which of the three corridors we should use." If the coast is still clear and he doesn't hear anything unusual, he'll also inspect the entrance to the three corridors.

OCC: Search +9, Listen: +0, Survival (for tracking): +1


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“I would say we first try the rightmost of the three corridors here, and then the center one, maybe they lead to the areas I could see with my spell and where we were headed to before exploring this part of the underground river where we ended up now. It would at least be interesting to know.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2009)

"Indeed," says Turo. The gnome cleric flexes a gauntleted hand, as if to relieve the tension he is feeling. "Though my heart tells me that the only way out of this place is going to require us to go deeper." Then he shrugs. "Lead on Keldar. I have your back."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 8, 2009)

It is hard to tell if any activity was on this rocky ground, Keldar spots nothing.

Seeing and hearing nothing the party decides to venture into the right passage.
After a one minute walk they come to a dead end. Going all the way back the party decides to take the second route that opens to a cave with carpets strewn on its floor, rugs hanging from the walls, and beautiful furniture scattered about it.
There are plump cushions piled on the floor, the air smells of orange blossoms, and faint music – tinkling bells and chimes- can be heard. A pair of divans stands along the far wall, with a chest of rosewood between them. The glitter showing from the chest is gems. There are stands upon which rest golden dishes and silver bowls. Malachite and lapis statuettes and bowels are everywhere, upon stands inlaid with mother-of-pearl, ivory, and rare woods. Silken garments are scattered on stools and heaped in chests and wardrobes. A pair of scimitars are framed by a tapestry showing scenes of battle. A great recurved horn bow and a sheaf of very long arrows rest near the left couch, as you complete your inspection of the wondrous place, you note that there is an alcove in the west, draped with a curtain of glass beads and covered by a strangely worked and decorated folding screen. From behind it you hear a high-pitched giggle, and before your startled eyes appears a midget dressed in orange silk pantaloons, an embroidered vest of blue and white, purple slippers with curled up toes, and a large turban of pale purple, set with a deep-hued purple gem. He waves a toy scimitar, bows, and bids you welcome to the “Antechamber of the garden of One Thousand Earthly Delights.”

With that the small fellow smiles, bows, and waddles over to the screen. He pushes it out of the way so that you can see what is beyond. There is a marble passageway some 20’ long and in it are two rather comely girls. They are accompanied by a fat, puffing chap who might be a eunuch. He is trying to prevent them from coming and greet you. All three are dressed in a fashion similar to the strange, hopping and skipping little midget who is now urging your party to follow him into the bright corridor and the sunny garden you can see beyond it.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

"Something is not right," whispers Turo to his companions. "Be wary."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“No kidding...”_

Allyra casts a spell to detect magical auras and looks at the strange scene before them.


OOC: _Detect Magic_.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 11, 2009)

Addressing the trio, Keldar says:"So, what are two lovely girls like you doing in a cave this deep?" Keldar tone is inquisitive and friendly, and yet he still has a firm hold of his spiked chain. Keldar is looking for any sign that this may be an illusion.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2009)

[sblock=Allyra’s detect magic]
Allyra detects a very strong aura of illusion from the whole room and a moderate aura from the creatures.
[/sblock]

In the minute Allyra cast the detection spell, the midget frowns and curse you angrily in the common tongue.
“Human spellcaster, you are fool”
He waves his hand and a magical wall of stone appears behind you, sealing the entrance to the cave. In the meantime the two women and thug approach with anger.
The garden and the light behind them disappear and all you can see in the cave’s wall.

*roll inits.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

A frown creases Turo's feature for a moment, and is then replaced with a hard look. "You have chosen the wrong victims," he says. Reacting with lightning quickness, as if he expected the attack, the gnome begins casting a spell. "Garl Glittergold, Sparkling Wit and Watchful Protector, your servant begs for your aid. Send they servant to do battle against the evil ones..."



*AC: 20, HP: 55/55
Initiative: 21
Cast Monster Summoning III, summoning Celestial Bison


[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Maybe... maybe not.”_

Allyra reacts quickly to the danger, stepping forward between Turo and Keldar and filling the cavern before them with flames, also shielding the cleric, while he invokes his conjuration spell.


OOC: Initiative 21

5-ft. Step in front of Turo, then _sudden maximized Blast of Flame_ to cover all four of them (42 fire damage, DC 19 reflex half, no spell resistance).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 11, 2009)

double post


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> double post





*OOC: ? Did you double-post Post 170?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: ? Did you double-post Post 170?*



Yep.
Now I'm waiting for Steve to post.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 15, 2009)

Keldar grips his chain and positions himself within range of the midget (assuming the midget is "1"). He then speaks with authority: "We are lost and only wish to get out of these caves. We wish you no harm but will defend ourselves. Yield now, or pay the price of your foolishness!" 

If the midget doesn't cooperate, Keldar will attack

OCC: 
Init: 21
Intimidate: 16 
Bluff: 24 (if applicable)
Attack1: 18
Attack2: 23
Damage1: 14
Damage12: 11


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: Since Keldar is acting before Allyra (same result, higher modifier), if they do seem to cooperate (which seems doubtful, really), Allyra will then restrain herself and not blast them, of course, but otherwise proceed just as posted above.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Since Keldar is acting before Allyra (same result, higher modifier), if they do seem to cooperate (which seems doubtful, really), Allyra will then restrain herself and not blast them, of course, but otherwise proceed just as posted above.





*The same goes for Turo...what is the chance of all three of us rolling a 21 for initiative? That's gotta be a rare happenstance!*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC: 1:8000 - Didn't notice, that Turo _also_ rolled a 21. Heh!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2009)

Keldar grips his chain and positions himself within range of the midget. He then speaks with authority: "We are lost and only wish to get out of these caves. We wish you no harm but will defend ourselves. Yield now, or pay the price of your foolishness!"

One of the women is quick to react, by miracle she flies over on a thin trail of foggy cloud. With just a look she turns the rocky ground beneath your feet to muddy floor. Immediately you begin to sink to your hips (Turo to chest).
[sblock=Keldar] lower you weapon human or risk dying.
She says without moving her lips, strangely, you hear it only in your head.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Creature 2 – Fly to AE65, transmute rock to mud.
Keldar
Allyra
Turo
Creature 3
Creature 1
Creature 4
Eliyyad

_Spell:_
Rock to Mud: reducing speed to 5 feet and causing a –2 penalty on attack rolls and AC
[/sblock]

*Please adjust actions if you want.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2009)

OOC: What kind of action is it to get out of the mud for Allyra? Double Move? A single Move isn't enough, right?
And is there any kind of Knowledge check (please also make the roll, so you can post the result immediately, if any), that might allow us to figure out, what kind of creature this might be? The most important question there being, of course, whether it might be able to also _Transmute Mud to Rock_, which could be nasty...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2009)

*Turo will continue with his action, but will move 5' south to square to AI67 prior to casting his spell, so that he is out of the mud.*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 19, 2009)

OCC: I don't know if this changes anything, but Keldar has the Mage Slayer feat. This means that hostile mages cannot cast defensively, and if they cast, Keldar should get an AoO. I don't have my books with me, so I don't know if there are other benefits of this feat (can't remember! ;-)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=Allyra Skill checks]
Spellcraft: 33 wow...
You identify the spell as Transmute Rock to Mud.
You identify other spells as well:
A change self spell in on the creatures
Wall of stone is behind you blocking the entrance.
A mirage arcane spell is on the corridor where you saw the garden

Knowledge (Arcane): 20
You begin to think which creatures they could be. Clearly they are not human and are disguised by change self. From the spells they cast, you identify them as outsiders, probably somehow connected to the magic from the plane of Earth.

Knowledge (The planes): 9
You do not know what those creatures are, clearly you haven’t met them before.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Turo Skill checks]
Spellcraft: 25
You identify the spell as Transmute Rock to Mud. 
You identify other spells as well:
Wall of stone is behind you blocking the entrance.

Knowledge (Arcane): 10
You have no idea what are those creatures.
[/sblock]

Keldar - They are not mages.
Rock to mud - A creature unable to levitate, fly, or otherwise free itself from the mud sinks until hip- or chest-deep, reducing its speed to 5 feet and causing a –2 penalty on attack rolls and AC.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra simply wades out of the mud for now.


OOC: Double Move to get out of the mud and to the southern side of the room.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 29, 2009)

"We wish you no harm, we stumbled upon you by accident as we were trying to get out of these caves"
Keldar lowers his weapon, but still grips it firmly. It can still be deadly at a moment's notice.

OCC: the mage slayer feat prevents spellcasters from casting defensively. They need not be mages...the feat applies to all spellcasters. However, the spellcasters know this, and may choose not to cast instead of provoking an AoO...this is very nice feat, that Keldar has never been able to use...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 29, 2009)

OOC: I don't think they _cast_ spells at all... supernatural abilities or somesuch.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2009)

ooc: For those who haven't seen my absence note.
I will be away (but with internet access) in Japan from 2 Feb - 4 Mar.

Thanee is right - not spells but SN ability


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2009)

ping - sorry for not posting. I will try to upload a post soon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 11, 2009)

*Round 1 - completed*

Keldar grips his chain and positions himself within range of the midget. He then speaks with authority: *"We are lost and only wish to get out of these caves. We wish you no harm but will defend ourselves. Yield now, or pay the price of your foolishness!"*

One of the women is quick to react, by miracle she flies over on a thin trail of foggy cloud. With just a look she turns the rocky ground beneath your feet to muddy floor. Immediately you begin to sink
[sblock=Keldar] *lower you weapon human or risk dying.
She says without moving her lips, strangely, you hear it only in your head.*
[/sblock]

*"We wish you no harm, we stumbled upon you by accident as we were trying to get out of these caves"*
Keldar lowers his weapon, but still grips it firmly. It can still be deadly at a moment's notice.

Reacting with lightning quickness, as if he expected the attack, the gnome begins casting a spell. *"Garl Glittergold, Sparkling Wit and Watchful Protector, your servant begs for your aid. Send they servant to do battle against the evil ones..."*

One of the women flies on a foggy trail toward Turo and slam a power fist into his head
The little midget take a step to the back, waves his hand and another big portion of the rocky floor turns to mud, sinking back Turo and Allyra.
The last one flies to Keldar and manage to dodge one of Keldar’s blows, after getting the other blow he slams his fist on Keldar’s chest as revenge.

*"Ignan"*
Shouts Eliyyad from the back and sends a fireball to the other side of the room, the ball explodes and send waves of fire and heat, burning the creatures

[sblock=Actions]
Creature 2 – Fly to AE65, transmute rock to mud. Reflex save vs. fireball [fail]
Keldar – ready action. Attack Creature4 16 and 21, dmg 11
Allyra – double move to AI67.
Turo – 5 ft. to AH67, Cast Monster Summoning III, summoning Celestial Bison.
Creature 3 – Fly to AG68, Slam attack Turo 31, dmg 11. Reflex save vs. fireball [pass]
Creature 1 – 5 ft. back to AE67, transmute rock to mud. Reflex save vs. fireball [fail]
Creature 4 – fly to AG65, Slam attack Keldar 23, dmg 12. Reflex save vs. fireball [pass]
Eliyyad – Fireball, dmg 23.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Alright, fun's over then...”_ Allyra says and rapidly casts a summoning spell, causing three black-furred apes to appear among the creatures, immediately ripping at them with their claws.


OOC: Rapidly cast _maximized Summon Monster IV_ for 3 fiendish Apes. AD66 (behind them, blocking the passage), AF69 (flanking "1" with the first ape, due to reach), and AF65 (flanking "4" with Keldar).

Ape 1 (AD66) Attack "1" (Atk 25 Dmg 11)
Ape 2 (AF69) Attack "1" (Atk 23 Dmg 8)
Ape 3 (AF65) Attack "4" (Atk 29 (-2 for being in the mud) Dmg 13)

dice rolls

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 11, 2009)

Keldar will attack creature 4 infront of him. "Damn beast, you could have walked away!"

OCC: 
Attack 1/damage 1: 23/13 +9 damage if flanked (sneak)
attack 2/ damage 2: 11/10 +9 damage if flanked (sneak)

Init for next round: 13

Combat reflex attack 1/damage: 13/17

Note that Keldar has the combat reflex feat so he gets an extra attack on any foe that enters the area he threatens (10ft). He should have gotten an extra attack on creature 4...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 12, 2009)

OOC: "Keldar – ready action. Attack Creature4 16 and 21" - sounds to me like you did make 2 attacks (AoO and Ready).

BTW, it's not an AoO for entering your threatened zone, but for leaving it (i.e. by moving from 10 ft. to 5 ft. towards you).

All the apes have 10 ft. reach as well, so it's AoO valley now!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

PLACEHOLDER POST FOR TURO.

(I hope to get his actions up tonight.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 22, 2009)

ping for Rhun


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

*My apologies Strahd, and fellow players!*

Despite his injury, Turo manages to maintain his focus, and summons a beautiful white and golden bison. It appears behind the creature that just struck Turo, striking back with its own mighty horns.

As the bison attacks, Turo again calls upon the holy power of his god. Channeling divine energies, he summons a weapon of pure spiritual force, and begins to strike immediately at the nearest foe.


*AC: 20, HP: 44/55
Initiative: 21
Concentration Check: 28
Cast Spiritual Weapon vrs "3", +8 attack, 1d8+2 damage

Bison, shares Turo's initiative of 21. Place in the square "southeast" of "3", so flanking with Turo.
Smite Evil vrs "3": attack +10 w/flank, damage 1d8+14 (Smite)




[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]




[sblock=Celestial Bison Stats]
Size/Type: Large Animal 
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13 
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, smite evil (+5 damage) 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold and electricity [5], spell resistance [10] 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 3, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 
[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC: _Holy Smite_ affects all evil and neutral creatures... that would include Allyra (neutral) and the three summoned apes, and maybe Keldar as well (hasn't an alignment listed in the RG).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: _Holy Smite_ affects all evil and neutral creatures... that would include Allyra (neutral) and the three summoned apes, and maybe Keldar as well (hasn't an alignment listed in the RG).




*Oops, completely my bad. I just assumed we were all good. Thanks for raining on my parade, Thanee! I will get my post changed today...*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 24, 2009)

occ: Hey guys, fyi, Keldar is LN, with good tendencies.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: _Holy Smite_ affects all evil and neutral creatures... that would include Allyra (neutral) and the three summoned apes, and maybe Keldar as well (hasn't an alignment listed in the RG).




fun ruiner 

OK Rhun, go on and change the action and I'll throw the next post, god, you are only three with Eliyyad being NPC but the group is strong!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> fun ruiner
> 
> OK Rhun, go on and change the action and I'll throw the next post, god, you are only three with Eliyyad being NPC but the group is strong!





*I'll have my post changed soon...just need to figure out what to do, since Holy Smite is Turo's most powerful magic. And it just pretty much became a useless spell. LOL. He should never hang out with all these heathens!

Post Changed!*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

> fun ruiner



 OOC: Sorry!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2009)

*Round 2 - End of combat.*

With a wink the far creature (2) vanish from sight.

Keldar aims his weapon toward the creature in front of him. *"Damn beast, you could have walked away!"* One of Keldar aims strikes true, but the other one misses.

*“Alright, fun's over then...”* Allyra says and rapidly casts a summoning spell, causing three black-furred apes to appear among the creatures, immediately ripping at them with their claws successfully.

Despite his injury, Turo manages to maintain his focus, and summons a beautiful white and golden bison. It appears behind the creature that just struck Turo, striking back with its own mighty horns. As the bison attacks and miss, Turo again calls upon the holy power of his god. Channeling divine energies, he summons a weapon of pure spiritual force, and begins to strike immediately at the nearest foe, the weapon pounds the creature that screams in agony.

The three creatures, realizing the dire situation they are in, whistle loudly and sink into an opening in the rocky ground. A moment later the dimensional opening disappears.

I think they vanished.
Say Eliyyad

A moment pass and a laugh can be heard, the last one that vanished from sight appears and immediately pass through the wall of stone behind you like the wall wasn’t there.
some of you are stuck in the mud in this cave, a stone wall blocks the exit.
The bison growns and the apes scratch themselves, waiting for orders.


[sblock=Actions]
Creature 2 – Used spell like ability. Next round – pass wall.
Keldar –  Full Attack Creature4 21 and 9, dmg 13
Allyra – Rapidly cast maximized Summon Monster IV.
Ape 1 - (AD66) Attack Creature 1, 25 Dmg 11
Ape 2 - (AF69) Attack Creature 1, 23 Dmg 8
Ape 3 - (AF65) Attack Creature 4, 29 Dmg 13
Turo – concentration check [Pass], Cast Spiritual Weapon vrs "3".
Celestial Bison – Gore smite Evil Creature3, 14.
Spiritual Weapon – AG69, Attack Cerature3, 27 dmg 4.
Creature 3 – 5 ft. into the rocky ground, Used spell like ability.
Creature 1 – 5 ft. into the rocky ground, Used spell like ability.
Creature 4 – 5 ft. into the rocky ground, Used spell like ability.
Eliyyad – Nothing.

Spells:
Rock to Mud: allow 5ft. move, -2 to attack and AC for those within.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Break down this wall!”_ Allyra orders the apes, pointing at the wall, that closed the cavern behind them. _“But when they reappear, the creatures have priority.”_

The wizardess herself wades through the mud for one of the few remaining spots with rocky underground, where she climbs out.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2009)

Turo nods to the magnificent bison. "Help the apes destroy that wall," he says, gesturing toward the wall of stone. Then he too moves to climb out of the mud.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2009)

The apes pound and the bison gore the thick wall, one can say that it’s several inch thick, but after several moments you can spot cracks and small breaches.
In the meantime, you check the contents of the room. All of the treasure in the place is junk, the jewelry is simple brass and glass, the gems are nothing but faked glass that can be sold at any marker for 1 to 5 silver coins, although there are a lot of them (>2000).
[sblock=Search results]
Allyra - 23
Turo - 7
Keldar - 21
[/sblock]
After some time, there is a large enough breach where you can squeeze into and out of this damned cave.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 1, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> After some time, there is a large enough breach where you can squeeze into and out of this damned cave.





Keldar will get out of the mud, brush it off his equipment, and take a peak at what lies beyond the wall.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

"It appears that the variety of denizens in this place will not cease to amaze," says Turo, as Keldar moves to look beyond the wall. "We should continue on."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“How very true. I hope these ones have learned their lesson, though, and stay wherever it is they are staying.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2009)

[sblock=important OOC notification]
Congratulations, by defeating the creatures you raise to Level 8.
XP updated in the RG thread – please update the sheets and throw a post when you are done in the OOC thread with your updates.
[/sblock]

The magical creatures are no where to be seen. You assume the last one fled to his home plane the same way the others did. All is quite, left for the flow in the river near the bridge. The nearest unexplored passage lies to your right and it's bends sharply to a big cave.
This high-domed cavern displays a rainbow of colors on its walls and floor. Even the many stalactites above hang like colored icicles. Various mineral deposits in the rock have seeped into frozen curtains, cascades, and many fantastic shapes. The floor has numbers of humps and stalagmites of varies hue and strange form. In the center of the chamber is a heap of coins and metal bars.

As you round the corner you hear a loud voice, speaks in the human tongue.
Visitors, I have smelled you from the bridge and awaited you.
Sitting next to the heap of treasure is a creature with 3 heads (one of a dragon, one of a lion, and one of a gorgon), the front half of a lion and the back half of a a metal-skinned bull. It had dragon wings, the head that speaks is the red dragon's head, while the bull head sneers green fumes.

[sblock=Arcane Knowledge checks]
[sblock=Turo 14]
This is some kind of Chimera. You heard only stories about those vicious monsters but you recall nothing special.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Keldar Untrained]
This is a weird creature, clearly magical.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Allyra 29]
"By the gods, It's a gorgimera". The gorgimera is a three-headed creature akin to the chimera, but, it's more powerful breed.
It has the hindquarters of a gorgon and the forequarters of lion. Its leathery dragon wings are reddish-brown and the gorgimera has the heads of a lion, dragon, and gorgon. This one has a red dragon head, and a gorgon head instead of a goat and a lion head. The lion’s head is maneless with green eyes. The scaly gorgon head is bluish-black with glowing crimson eyes.
You recall that the dragon head can breath fire and the gorgon head can petrificate with his deadly breath.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Well met, then. You seem more civilized than most creatures we have met in here so far. Is there something we can do for you?”_ Allyra asks, hoping that the gorgimera is not intent on eating them, instinctively taking a step back.


OOC: Allyra is up to date.
I'm not entirely sure, but can we use PHB II spells (i.e. _Greater Mirror Image_)? I do recall that we are not using the Spell Compendium.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

Wary of the beast, especially the dragon's head (for dragon's are known for their breath weapons), Turo begins to move to the side so as not to stand clustered with his companions. He adds his voice to Allyra's. "Yes, mighty one. We seek to leave this place; if you were willing to tell us how, perhaps we could do some service for you in return?"


*Diplomacy +2, ha ha; Also, Turo will move as far to one side as he can without appearing threatening to the creature.*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 4, 2009)

IC: Unconfortable by the sight of this potential foe, Keldar does his best to avoid a confrontation: "Greetings. Visitors indeed, although we hope we'll find our way out of these caved. Are you trapped as we are? If so, maybe we can join our efforts to find a way out?"

OCC Diplomacy: +4.
OCC2: guis, I'm travelling for work for the next 3 weeks. I apologize in advance if I'm slow with my posts. I'll update Keldar's level in the next couple of days. Stradh, would you object if I changed some of Keldar's feats? Some of them (like the mage slayer feat) are utterly useless, especially in a PBP environment. Thanks!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 7, 2009)

Eying the party the bull sneers again, the lion licks his sharp teeth and the dragon head replies.



			
				Allyra said:
			
		

> *“Well met, then. You seem more civilized than most creatures we have met in here so far. Is there something we can do for you?”*




What can you do for me, flesh ones?



			
				Turo said:
			
		

> *Turo begins to move to the side so as not to stand clustered with his companions. He adds his voice to Allyra's. "Yes, mighty one. We seek to leave this place; if you were willing to tell us how, perhaps we could do some service for you in return?"*




Leave the place for some service. Hmmm... sounds interesting. Why should I accept this, as I can have you as slaves for ever, you are nothing but weak sack of fragile bones covered with the thinnest fur I ever seen. I can devourer you and clean my three sets of teeth with your bones.



			
				Keldar said:
			
		

> *"Greetings. Visitors indeed, although we hope we'll find our way out of these caved. Are you trapped as we are? If so, maybe we can join our efforts to find a way out?"*




Join efforts ... with you?
A loud lion's roar mixed with the dragon's laugh fills the cave.


[sblock=ooc]
Thanee – No PHBII but all others are OK.
Steve – Yes, you can change the mage slayer feat if you want.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Leave the place for some service. Hmmm... sounds interesting. Why should I accept this, as I can have you as slaves for ever, you are nothing but weak sack of fragile bones covered with the thinnest fur I ever seen. I can devourer you and clean my three sets of teeth with your bones.





"You stay here by choice?" asks Turo. "Do you not long for open skies, where you can roam hither and fro? Where you can feast on deer and sheep?" The gnomish cleric gestures at the stone walls of the place. "Why would you not seek to escape these bland caverns."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“What can we do for you. That depends a bit on what you might need to be done, no? If there is something we could do for you, maybe there would be some common ground to trade services. As you already know, we seek the exit from these caverns, but we are also interested in learning more about them.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "You stay here by choice?" asks Turo. "Do you not long for open skies, where you can roam hither and fro? Where you can feast on deer and sheep?"



Rhun, you know that the adventure writers didn’t think about that, they just stationed the monsters here without thinking about why they are here and why don’t they get out 
[/sblock]

I’m a servant and the guardian of the great caves, serving powers far greater then puny mortals like you.
The creature continue to insult
What can you do for me you ask?
The creature’s dragon’s eye glitter with greed
Add wealth to my pile and I will let you pass alive ... trick me and you’ll die.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 17, 2009)

"That seems fair, mighty one. So, what whealth are you looking for? We would not want to insult you by giving you something that is worth much in our eyes, but little to you..." 

OCC: Bluff +7, sense motive +7; Does Keldar get a feeling that the Beast will really let them pass?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 19, 2009)

*Allyra*

Not intent on complicating things, Allyra keeps silent and waits for what the Gorgimera has to say to Keldar's question.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2009)

Gold and gems.
The creature snorts
This will be your fee for one way


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2009)

"How much? We have little need for gold and gems ourself, but brought little into this place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 22, 2009)

Pour what you have small one and stop asking misleading questions!
The Lion roar. 
It seems the creature begins to lose patient, the bull’s head begin to snirs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2009)

ping


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Seeing your majestic hoard, our meager findings would be an insult, so we should talk about this later,”_ Allyra says, and begins to move back to the entrance of the cave.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

As Allyra moves back toward the cave entrance, Turo tries to forestall the creature's inevitable attack. "I've got a purse of coins right here," he says, patting himself down as if looking for the pouch. "Somewhere...just, ah...give me a minute."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 28, 2009)

The lion’s eyes narrow as he understands that you begin to back. It roars and stands.
Fools
The dragon’s head calls and venture forward.

Inits and first round actions.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 29, 2009)

*Allyra*

OOC: Initiative 18.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

PLACEHOLDER FOR TURO




*AC: 20, HP: 44/55
Initiative: 12

Action depends on map and if the beast goes before Turo...

*

[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2009)

ping for steve


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 16, 2009)

ping !


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

* I was kinda waiting for a map...*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 17, 2009)

_A map._


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2009)

*Allyra*

OOC: This assumes, that Allyra is acting before the gorgimera. If not, I will probably have to reassess the situation when the gorgimera has acted.


Seeing that the time for action has come, Allyra begins an incantation and conjures layer upon layer of sticky webstrands to entangle the enraged gorgimera.

_“Careful! It's breath can turn flesh to stone,”_ the wizardess warns her allies, as she moves backwards out of the cavern.


OOC: Casting _Web_ on the intersection between AI64-AH65; then move back out of the cavern and out of sight to the creature.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Turo calls upon the power of Garl Glittergold to smite their evil foe, channeling the power through his holy symbol to blast the chimera-like creature. As soon as his spells is cast, the gnome rushes to the side, away from a possible counterattack.



*AC: 20, HP: 44/55
Initiative: 12

Move to AG72, drop Summon Monster IV for Holy Smite (Turo can center it on the creature, and everyone else is out of range...if one of the PCs approaches prior to that, he'll center it behind the creature, so as only to strike it).

5d8 damage + blinded for 1 round. Will Save vrs DC18 for half damage and to avoid the 1 round of blindness.


*

[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 23, 2009)

OOC - Seems like Steve is gone. I will post when I'll get from Europe (In a couple of days)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> OOC - Seems like Steve is gone. I will post when I'll get from Europe (In a couple of days)





*OOC: No worries, Strahd. Take your time. And I apologize for my own lack of posting lately. Things are hectic at work, and personal life...well, it seems to be really busy lately too.

Also, might we want to think about re-recruiting to fill our vacant slots? Thanee and I rock, but we are only two against the vast hordes of evil before us!*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC: Yep.  I would also think one or two new players would be a good idea. Hopefully Steve will get back, too.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 29, 2009)

*Round 1*

The magical intimidating creature leaps above his horde of coins and gems and strides forward. The lions head thrust his spear like teeth into Turo’s shoulder, causing the gnome a deep wound. The dragon head, follow the lion and manage to bite Turo in the throat, almost tearing the gnome’s head out of his shoulders. Finally, the bull’s head breathe a green fume in a cone shaped cloud that engulfs Turo and Elliyad.
Turo shakes off the stiffness feeling as he tries to hold his breath form the poisonous gorgon’s fumes.
*Haaa!!!* Elliyad scream as he begins to stiffens, his skin turns gray. Several seconds pass and the sorcerer turns to a stone statue.

[sblock=Actions]
Gorgimera – move to AK69, Lion head bite Turo 23, dmg 6. Dragon Head 33,22 [Critical] dmg 20. Gorgon head breath cone on Elliyad and Turo.
Allyra –  .
Eliyyad –  Fort save vs. Gorgon breath 14 [Fail]. Turned to stone.
Turo – Fort save vs. Gorgon breath 22 [Success].
Keldar –  .

Spells:

[/sblock]

*OK, since the gorgimera moved first - if you want to adjust your actions please do.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Caref... damn, too late.”_

There is no time for grief, however, so Allyra quickly circles around the dangerous beast and casts a spell, which rapidly makes her gain in size and bulk, in fact, the wizardess becomes a huge, towering beast with eight heads - a hydra!


OOC: Move to AL66 (via AM70-AM67); Cast _Polymorph_ to become an eight-headed hydra (filling the squares from AM65-AK67).
AC 22; HP 61.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thanee, your move ruined the possibility of holy smiting the thing! 


I will get Turo's new actions up tonight.
*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC: You can safely center it on AH68/AG69, without getting any of us in there, not even the petrified sorcerer.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Turo steps away from the beast that had just savaged him, and calls upon the holy Glittergold to smite the three headed guardian.


*AC: 20, HP: 26/63
Initiative: 12

5' step away from the gorgimera, drop Summon Monster IV for Holy Smite, centered on AH68/AG69 (Thanks Thanee, for the excellent tactical advice!)

Holy Smite: 5d8 damage + blinded for 1 round. Will Save vrs DC18 for half damage and to avoid the 1 round of blindness.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 2, 2009)

OOC - Rhun, do you cast defensively with concentration check or do you risk an AoO?


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

*Cast defenisvely failed with a natural 1, so no spell.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Cast defenisvely failed with a natural 1, so no spell.*



OOC - The monster's reach is 5 ft. - you can move 5 ft. out of the reach and then cast the spell without being bitten to death and without losing your spell. I will assume you agree with me and redo your action with this idea. If I'm wrong, correct me.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> OOC - The monster's reach is 5 ft. - you can move 5 ft. out of the reach and then cast the spell without being bitten to death and without losing your spell. I will assume you agree with me and redo your action with this idea. If I'm wrong, correct me.




*OOC: Damn, I didn't even think of that. My brain must be mush. Actions updated above, 5' step and then cast. Thanks for the "free pass" so to speak! I owe you one.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2009)

*First round*

The magical intimidating creature leaps above his horde of coins and gems and strides forward. The lions head thrust his spear like teeth into Turo’s shoulder, causing the gnome a deep wound. The dragon head, follow the lion and manage to bite Turo in the throat, almost tearing the gnome’s head out of his shoulders. Finally, the bull’s head breathe a green fume in a cone shaped cloud that engulfs Turo and Elliyad.

Turo shakes off the stiffness feeling as he tries to hold his breath form the poisonous gorgon’s fumes.

Haaa!!! Elliyad scream as he begins to stiffens, his skin turns gray. Several seconds pass and the sorcerer turns to a stone statue.

“Caref... damn, too late.”

There is no time for grief, however, so Allyra quickly circles around the dangerous beast and casts a spell, which rapidly makes her gain in size and bulk, in fact, the wizardess becomes a huge, towering beast with eight heads - a hydra!

Revenge! Screams an invisible voice from behind, from inside the cave wall springs the blue head of the midget you attacked earlier. He points his finger to Elliyad and casts a spell. In an instant, the rock statue of Elliyad turns to a pool of mud, destroying any chance to bring him back.

Turo steps away from the beast that had just savaged him, and calls upon the holy Glittergold to smite the three headed guardian. The pain scream echoes in the cave. And the creature is blinded, but not for long.

Keldar swirls his chain and slams it on the monster. Causing the blinded monster a lot of pain.

[sblock=Actions]
Gorgimera – move to AK69, Lion head bite Turo 23, dmg 6. Dragon Head 33,22 [Critical] dmg 20. Gorgon head breath cone on Elliyad and Turo. Save vs. Holy smite 10,12,11 [fail]. (All heads are blinded)
Allyra –  move to AL66, Cast Polymorph to become an eight-headed hydra.
Eliyyad –  Fort save vs. Gorgon breath 14 [Fail]. Turned to stone.
Dao – “cast” transmute rock to mud on Eliyyad.
Turo – Fort save vs. Gorgon breath 22 [Success], move to AJ71, cast holy smite 23 dmg.
Keldar –  Full attack 25,19. .

Spells and effects:
Gorgimera – all heads are blinded for 1 round.
Turn to stone + turn to mud on Elliyad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2009)

*Allyra*

Her many heads snapping forward and biting the dangerous magical beast, Allyra furiously attacks the Gorgimera.


OOC: Full Attack vs. Gorgimera, who has -2 AC due to the blindness (70 damage vs. AC 18 (AC 20-2 for being blind); a bit less against higher AC).


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Full Attack vs. Gorgimera, who has -2 AC due to the blindness (70 damage vs. AC 18 (AC 20-2 for being blind); a bit less against higher AC).




*OOC: Remind me never to piss Allyra off!*


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Turo backs away from the blinded cave guardian, momentarily leaving the beast to Allyra's tough brand of justice. He calls upon his god to heal is battered body, sighing as the healing warmth flows into him.



*AC: 20, HP: 45/63
Initiative: 12

Move to AH72, drop water walk for Cure Serious Wounds on self: 19 points (Blech, talk about a horrible roll!)

Edit: I just realized that the number of spells that I apparently have "prepped" for Turo is less than his alloted amount, so I am fixing that problem. Not sure how that happened.

*

[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2009)

*Round 2 – End of battle*

Sniffing the air, the creature cannot avoid the presence of the huge Hydra, so it turns her attention to her. Without seeing, the dragon’s head breathe a lethal (pathetic) cone of fire that burn a little bit the Hydra skin. The bull head tries to butt Allyra  but miss, but the Lion’s bite and claws hit but only to scratch the forces.

As revenge, the many heads of Allyra snap forward and bite the dangerous magical beast, reaping the Gorgimera to pieces. The poor 3-headed creature never had a chance versus the many headed towering beast.

Seeing the events, that will be known from now as “Allyra’s massacare”, the magical midget flees back into the solid earth, never to come out again.

All there is left in the cave is the torn corpse of the Gorgimera, a pool of mud that once was Elliyad, and a pile of treasure.
You hear a rattling noise, from the dark corridors, like some metal is squeaking in the wind, probably is comes from a vent of air that the cave secrets.

[sblock=Actions]
Gorgimera – (Blinded), Dragon head breathe fire vs. Allyra, dmg 5, Bull head butt 14, Lion head bite 24, dmg 4, claws 26, dmg 3. (what lame dmg results)
Allyra –  Reflex save vs Breath [Fail], Full attack vs. Gorgimera (lowests score is 20), dmg 70.
Eliyyad –  A pool of mud.
Dao – Flee.

Spells and effects:
Gorgimera – all heads are blinded for 1 round.
Turn to stone + turn to mud on Elliyad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2009)

*Allyra*

Looking down upon the puddle of mud that once was a proud sorcerer, and the slowly extinguishing flame, that once was his familiar, Allyra takes a moment to be sure, that no further threat is imminent before turning back into her human shape.

_“I wanted to warn you about the dangerous breath, but it was too late already,”_ the wizardess comments.

_“I'm afraid, but there won't be much we can do about this now. Rest in peace, Eliyyad.”_

Allyra then concentrates on what is left, torn between the treasure horde and the rattling noise.

_“We should bag that and then see what that noise is.”_

With a quick spell, Allyra detects magical auras among the Gorgimera's horde and in the vincinity, then proceeds to put the spoils of their dearly bought victory into her magical backpack.


OOC: _Detect Magic_


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

While Allyra turns to cast her spell and gaze over the treasure, Turo performs a brief funeral ritual for Elliyad, calling upon Garl Glittergold to protect and guide the departing soul on his journey to the Great Beyond.

Once his rituals are completed, the gnome turns back to help Allyra and Keldar gather up the loot from the defeat of the Gorgimera.



*AC: 20, HP: 57/63

Drop command for cure light wounds on self: 12

*

[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2009)

*Drengar*

The dwarf whispers to his companion. "Toman! Awe you awake? I think the Gowgimewa is dead. I thought I heawd the sounds of battle." Drengar raises his voice as he calls out.
"Hello? Is anyone thewe? Did you kill the Gowgimewa? Please welease us. We awe pwisinews of the Gowgimewa."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 7, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Roused from his slumber Toman stands up in the cage,"Let us hope that they are inclined to release prisoners...."

"OVER HERE!  WE'RE IN THE CAGE!"


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

Turo raises an eyebrow and glances at Allyra and Keldar. "If this is another trick or trap, somebody is going to pay."


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Well, at least they know what kind of creature this beast was, even though they cannot pronounce its name properly,”_ Allyra remarks. _“Let's see to this, before they alert the whole cavern to our presence.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2009)

Leaving Keldar behind to watch the horde of coins and equipment, Allyra and Turo stride into the corridors in search for the voices. Circling the area, they find a staircase that goes down into the darkness of the earth. Four hard metal cages flank the way down, two of them are occupied with living but in poor condition prisoners, one is occupied with a body, and the last one is empty. Looks like the Gorgimera secured food for herself for the future.

[sblock=S@S, Tailspinner] The dead one is a fallen companion. You can invent what story you want about him. Others that were part to the expedition are long dead before you entered those caves. Why you were here, you can invent it also as part of your RP.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2009)

*Allyra*

[SBLOCK=Strahd]







			
				Allyra said:
			
		

> Allyra ... then proceeds to put the spoils of their dearly bought victory into her magical backpack.




OOC: So, unless that hoard is REALLY huge, there isn't anything left to watch over. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

*Turo Beremwocket, Jewel of Garl Glittergold*

The wiry-muscled, chainmail clad gnome eyes the two prisoners suspiciously. He adjusts the golden belt at his waist, the belt that holds a finely crafted morningstar and long, dark rod of some sort. After a moment, he grasps the gold nugget hanging on a chain about his throat, and whispers some sort of prayer or incantation under his breath. Then, he looks back up at the two prisoners in the cages, his eyes flashing with a golden light for a brief moment.

"Who are you, and how did you come to be prisoners in these caverns?"

[sblock=For Strahd]
Dropping _Lesser Restoration_ for _Zone of Truth_...Will Save vrs DC16, or they cannot lie. Not sure if you want to make the saves for them or not. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcraft Check 17 or better]
Turo has cast _Zone of Truth_.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Toman watches the stairwell as shadows appear to move down it.

As the gnome comes into sight, he is relieved that it is not the gorgimera -- as he already had to endure seeing one of his friends get pulled out of his cage kicking and screaming -- and then listen to him be devoured by the creature.

Then their companion Nadrith died in her cage, from exhaustion and fright -- she had always been somewhat frail -- and the overwhelming fear of their impending doom was too much for her poor heart.

This whole trip had been a disaster.  He almost wished he had been put out of his misery like some of the others already -- than wait here, day after day, wondering if and when he would be eaten or killed for outright pleasure by their cruel captor.

Not sure what the creature was waiting for with him -- she would come and taunt him about his slight draconic appearance, belittle his bronze lineage -- and appear to enjoy it all.

The things Toman would do to that damn beast if he had the chance....

The voice of the gnome snaps Toman back to the present, and he recognizes what the gnome has done.

"I can assure you, I mean you no harm, and I will speak the truth, you have my word."

"All that I want for myself, and my companion, is our freedom.  We have been prisoners of that beast for countless days and would ask only to be allowed out of our cages and to leave this horrid place."


[sblock=OOC]

spellcraft check (1d20=12)  +5 is Toman's spellcraft mod, so a total of exactly 17.


[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 8, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar just nods in agreement as Toman responds to the gnome. Then he laments his fallen comrad. "Poow Nadwith! She was not vewy stwong." Then he turns his attention to the gnome. "I am Dwengaw and this is Toman Kenthuw. Will you please welease us? I no not know how long we have been here. We happened upon the Gowgimewa when we wewe in seawch of a place to west. We did not have a chance to defeat it. We wewe too weak."


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

*OOC: Tailspinner, your PC's speech impediment is killing me. My side is hurting from laughing so hard. *


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

"The gorgimera is no more," answers the gnome. He gives his female human companion a casual look, and then continues. "Allyra dealt with it swiftly, and quite harshly. You seem to be speaking the truth. But I must ask...what were you doing in these caves?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

He puts his hands around the cold bars of the cage and leans his head forward as the memories of why they ended up here.

"I cannot speak for Drengar's personal reasons, but we were part of an expedition funded by a wealthy benefactor to secure some art or books from within these walls."

"But he did not properly warn us of what we were about to encounter, and we were unprepared."

"A few of our comrades are stone statues above, a few were slain outright, and the rest of us taken prisoner and tortured or eaten."

"Only the two of us remain."

He spits on the ground below him,"May a curse be placed upon that man for sending us on a suicide mission -- that was not part of the deal."

"This was described as a simple courier dispatch -- head into the Yatils, find the caves, then get out and return and report."

"A few of the men were just simple farmers, looking to recoup their losses from a poor harvest -- others were down-on-their-luck explorers -- good people, just not good in a fight.  Only Dwengar and myself had any experience with a blade or axe..."

Like a whisper,"Like lambs to the slaughter....."


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

Turo turns to Allyra. "I sense no deception from the people. They are what they appear. Should we call Keldar down to work these locks?"


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“This is a dangerous place. And we do not yet know how to leave it. The exit is blocked. I reckon that we have a better chance to get out of these caverns if we unite our strengths.”_


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 8, 2009)

*Drengar*

The stalwart dwarf nods his agreement to his companion's recall of the events that lead up to their capture. "Aye! We would have faiwed bettew if that beast had not taken all of ouw equipment. Pewhaps we will be able to find it somehow."

OOC: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbqv3MwwVd8]mawwiage[/ame]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2009)

"I know my way, a little bit, around locks, and I have had no success on them, but then again, I did not have access to my tools."

"The gorgimera did have a key -- was attached to a skull of some sort, with the chain wrapped through the eye-sockets."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 8, 2009)

OOC: lulz


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

"Then we shall find this key and release you," says the gnome. "As Allyra points out, we may best be served by joining our strengths. It seems as if the only way out involves delving deeper into the mysteries of this cave system; a grand adventure it might be, but one that seems increasingly perilous."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2009)

Tailspinner – Oh ... you killed me. Princess bride, that was something to remember.

Ooc – please wait, I will upload a post soon, describing the treasure that is originally from the module. The other stuff belongs to the new ones. I guess you give it to them?


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2009)

OOC: Nah, we kill them, while they are safely stored in the cages and wait for their new characters to join us (with new equipment). 

Okay, we give it to them...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2009)

You find the skull with the key and open the cages. The new members gather their equipment and you settle to think how to get out of those nasty caves.
You wonder how they entered without crossing the caves so the tale is that they found their way in through one the underground river entrances. Sadly, the stream is too strong to return, and the tide is high since snow began to melt and the underground river is flooded.

[OOC - I'm pointing on the map the location where they entered., in addition, on the cave you are in I placed the stairs that goes down. S@S – Toman is the circle with the letter ‘o’. Tailspinner – Drengar is the ‘d’ circle from now on.]

* I updated the horde you took from the Gorgimera in the RG (post #4). I decided to reveal the magic items since Allyra's spellcraft is high enough to "smell" them and identify what they are.
XP is updated in post #3 in the RG.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2009)

*Allyra*

After hearing about the other party's entrance to these caverns, Allyra says: _“Looks like we will have to stick to our original plan, to get beyond the underground lake and to see where it leads us. The only question is, how will we manage that? Can we get the boat back there somehow?”_


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

Turo shakes his head. "I doubt it. The current is too strong." Then the gnome smiles. "Of course, we can always really on my ready wit and faith in the holy Garl Glittergold to get us out of these sorts of situations. We'll be force to camp in this area, but on the morrow I can prepare a _water walk_ spell."


*OOC: Assuming Keldar isn't coming back, should Thanee and I split of the loot found so far betwee our PCs? That way we start with a clean slate with S@s and Tailspinnger?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 9, 2009)

As he is released from his cage, it is only then that the gnome and human realize just how large Toman is -- able to finally stretch out to his normal height, his 6'6" towering form casts a long shadow in the torch light.

Relieved to once again have his equipment on him, he hefts his falchion with one arm, while looking over his shoulder,"Did I hear correctly, you brought a *boat* with you?"


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra laughs. _“Well... not exactly. We found a boat here, and we used it to traverse the waters, but the current brought us into this sidearm, and all we managed to do was to anchor it to a stone bridge and climb up there, which is how we got here. We can show you... maybe you have a better idea? I'm not a sailor.”_

_“A water walk spell would be most useful, indeed.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 9, 2009)

"Depends on how far across this underground lake is."

"I've got a fairly long length of rope with a grappling hook, or if it is a short enough span, I can blink across it."

"Else, me and Dwengar here can try our hands at rowing against the current."

OOC: Can teleport up to 60', or have 150' of rope w/ a hook.  Or, with Dwengar's 20 str, and my 22 str, we could have a go at rowing upstream.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

Turo eyes the two recently released prisoners and frowns at Toman's words. "Are you daft, man? You've been held prisoner for who knows how long, probably haven eaten a decent meal in days, and you want to just row the boat against the current and back into the caverns?" The gnome shakes his head. "Let us rest this night, or whatever time it is, considering there is no way to tell down here. Then, when we are restored, we can determine the best way to proceed."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 10, 2009)

"You want us," pointing to himself and Dwengar,"To spend another night in the very same location that we've spent the past who-knows-how-many days?"

"Have you ever spent some quality time in a cage?"

"I have no idea what time of day it is, but all that is within me is telling me to get the h#ll out of this cave."


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“I have to agree with Turo. We have had some rather strenuous encounters today, and who knows what else is down here. We need to be rested and prepared. Speaking of which, Turo, I still sustain the injury from the Gorgimera's bites. Do you still have the power to heal those today?”_


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 11, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar is glad to get out of the cage and get his stuff back as well. As others discuss their next course of action, Drengar recalls their own experience when attacking the gorgimera. He turns to Toman. "Toman! Have you fowgotten how ill pwepawed we wewe when we attacked the beast? Although the thought of staying hewe is not to my taste eithew, to continue without westing might invite disastew. We should all west. Us because of ouw owdeal and ouw new companions because they just took down the beast. We will all be bettew aftew a good night's west. We do not have to stay in the cage woom. But we must west".


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Just thinking out loud. The river from where you came, might actually be the one feeding the underground lake. If we drag up the boat and carry it over the stone bridge, we could lower it down there, and use it to get back to the lake.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Toman looks at his companion with distain.

His frustration welling up within him,"GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAHHHHHH!"

Shaking his head,"It looks as if I am outnumbered.  Drengar -- when did you become a voice of *reason*?"

Looking around at the cave,"You have no idea how much I despise this place...."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 12, 2009)

I remember that we only heard the roar of the waterfall. We have no idea what lies in the bottom and what is the height of the waterfall.
Keldar remark
There is a stone staircase that leads down, deep into the earth. We should try that one. Clearly...
He say to the new comers
You were heading that way if not for the cursed 3 headed monster.

In the meantime, nothing happens. The midget or his friends long vanished and the memory of Eliyyad lies as a puddle of mud not far from you. Keldar tells the new comers about your adventures in the cave ... mainly about the clay golem and the disfigured giant.


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Rushing into the next death-trap will make you despise this place even more... for a very short time, at least. Listening to the voice of reason has its merits sometimes.”_


OOC: Good point. I thought the staircase leads to the cells.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

"To answer your question, Allyra, I have plenty of healing power left. Let me check your wounds." The gnome moves to fuss over the sorcerous and the wounds she sustained during their fight.


*Am I right that Allyra suferred 12 points damage? Please confirm.

AC: 20, HP: 57/63
*

[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

*OOC: I also thought the stairs led to the cells.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2009)

OOC: Add me as the 3rd in line.  Looks like the stairs it is, but we also might want to stay somewhere else that isn't near the stairs, unless Toman and Drengar didn't see much traffic up and down the stairs while in their cages.


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2009)

OOC: Yep, 12.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Korbryn calls upon Garl Glittergold to heal Allyra's wounds, which begin to mend over the next minute or so.


*Cast lesser vigor on Allyra...should heal her completely. And Turo should be fully healed after a night's rest.


AC: 20, HP: 57/63
*

[sblock=Spells]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, _Lesser Vigor_, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2009)

OOC: What kind of shape are us former prisoners in? Reduced HP? Exhausted? Hungry? Thirsty?


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Turo turns his attention to the prisoners, using his knowledge of healing to determine what kind of condition the two newcomers are in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 15, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: What kind of shape are us former prisoners in? Reduced HP? Exhausted? Hungry? Thirsty?




OOC:
Hungry, thirsty and ¾ HP.
Sorry for the stairs ... It leads down to your doom the Unknown


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"You both need food, water and rest," says Turo to the two former prisoners. "Let us camp here, and hope that the residents of these caverns are afraid of the Gorgimera and do not often come this way. Still, it would be wise to set watches."

With that, the gnome uses some of his remaining spell power to ensure the newcomers are healed.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 15, 2009)

"Fine, fine." fusses Toman as the small gnome looks him over.

After he is finished Toman says,"Thanks."

OOC: did Toman and Drengar see much traffic up and down the stairs while they were in the cages?


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"Good, good." says the gnome as Toman accedes to his desires to rest for the night.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: did Toman and Drengar see much traffic up and down the stairs while they were in the cages?





No traffic at all.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

"Well then, it is settled. You all get some rest. I'll take first watch." With that, the gnome takes up a position where he can keep an eye on all possible entrances to the chamber.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 20, 2009)

Time goes by without any incident. All you here is the roar of the underground river that stream not far from where you camped.
The way to the depth of the Earth is silent.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Upon rousing, Turo moves to find a spot that is a bit secluded from his companions and then kneels in prayer and meditation. He spends the next hour renewing his channel to his deity, replenishing his power, and preparing for the challenges that he knows must certainly lie ahead.

Then, he joins the others for a breakfast of hardtack and pemmican, with some nuts and dried fruit for variety. "Makes me long for a nice inn," says Turo, chewing on a particularly tough peice of the cured meat.


*I'll get up Turo's prepped spells shortly.*


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“So far, so good,”_ Allyra says after she has finished her morning studies and renewed her magical armor for the day.

_“Soon, we will find out what's hidden underneath.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 20, 2009)

"I will not miss leaving this cavern one bit." murmurs Toman more to himself than anyone else.

As he prepares for the day, he carefully dons his armor once again and goes through some exercises with his blade -- it had been a long time since he had held it in his hand.

"If, as you say, the only way out of here is downward, then I am prepared to cut through everything in my path to reach that goal.  May whatever god watches over those residents of this place have mercy upon them from me."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 21, 2009)

*Drengar*

The dwarf gathers his equipment and readies himself. "I am weady to go! Down the staiws is it? Who is fiwst?"


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

"Then let us be on our way." Turo straps on his warhelm, grabs shield and morningstar, and prepares to head into the depths.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 27, 2009)

The human walks to the stairwell,"I will go first."

He grips his blade in his right hand as he cautiously walks down the stairs.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Turo nods and takes up postion behind the human, ready to descend into the depths of the earth.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2009)

You begin to decent into the depth of the Oerth. Several steps down you notice a tablet that is part of the wall. Attached to the tablet is a tiny hook, a ring rest on the hook.
The tablet read:

_In the center lies the gate
But opening it is sure to vex
Many are guards who wait
As you go to the middle hex

Randomly sent to find a way
Back to a different iron door
A seventh time and you may stay
And seek the glowing prize no more

You have won old Iggwilv’s prize
Her hoarded cache of magic
And freed the one with yearning eyes
Whose lot was hunger tragic
_
*I copied it to the RG thread.

Stepping down to the darkness, you begin to hear noises from the bottom. 
[sblock=Allyra & Toman]
The noises are talks in a dialect of draconic – you hear many voices, they speak about mundane things like food and caring for infants.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

"Most interesting," says Turo quietly as he examines the tablet, trying to find some meaning in it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2009)

Toman puts his finger to his mouth and tries to quiet the others.

In a low voice,"Creatures below, speak the language of dragons, talking about food and caring of babies."

"It is time for blood to bathe these horrid caverns once again."

OOC: If no one has objections, Toman will attempt to cast Enlarge Person on himself (35% ASF) then charge down the stairs to face the foes.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“We seem to be on the right way...”_ Allyra says, wondering about the meaning of the words.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2009)

What about the ring that rests on the hook?
Say Keldar


----------



## Thanee (May 31, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Well, I would be careful with that... for now. I suppose we should first see what creatures dwell here, before we turn our attention to what we have here.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2009)

Toman cast Enlarge succefuly and charge down the stair to meet the source of the noise.

*I will post a map soon


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

"That Tommen is an impulsive one, it would seem." Turo readies himself, and rushes down after his companion.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Of course he is, his character flaw is that he considers himself indestructible.   Goes along with the combat brute/sunder/power attack theme.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2009)

*OOC: As long as he has Turo to heal him, I'm sure he'll be just great. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 2, 2009)

Hard week in the university – you’ll have to excuse me. 
I will try to upload a map soon.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: Don't worry! Uni is more important.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Don't worry! Uni is more important.





I concur!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 3, 2009)

After you descent more then 800+ steps (Keldar counted) you reach to a junction with many side caves. Toman rush to the right, to where the loud noises are.
This low-domed chamber has its ceiling literally dripping with stalactites. Including the passageway by which you entered, there are eight tunnels leading to/from this cave.
The still air of this place reeks with a mixture of odors – rotting refuse, growing fungi, and some even more unpleasant stench. The thick fungi growth seems to be deliberately cultivated, for a compost of manure and other substances is spread over the floor.






More then dozen creatures call this place home. Troglodytes !!!
They gaze upon the enlarged Toman and grab their weapons.

Roll inits, you act first and the Trog act later.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Toman bellows a challenge to those still standing in draconic,"Who dares face me?"

Then he advances into the center of the cave, his massive form taking up a large portion of it.

His extensive reach brings the lone remaining trog in the center of the cavern within reach of his blade and he brings it slashing high overhead with a two handed grip.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to AB/AA 96/97 (due to Large size).  Attack #11 - single attack w/ 3 pt Power Attack, so +11 to hit, 2d6+19+1d6 damage.  If the first one goes down, he will _cleave_ into trog #5.
Initiative (1d20+1=5)

Combat Stats: Str 24, Dex 10, AC: 19/9/18  Large Falchion +1  (+14/+9 2d6+13+1d6 lightning)

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra wonders, if they could make peaceful contact with the troglodytes to find out more about these caverns...


OOC: Initiative 18; Knowledge (nature) 25 (<-- does Allyra know, what language they speak?).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Reacting quickly, and not wanting to be overrun by their considerable numbers, Turo makes the decision to whittle them down some. With a prayer to Garl Glittergold, the gnome cleric summons the power of his deity to smite as many of the enemy as he can catch in the blast of spiritual energy.

*AC 20, HP 63/63

Initiative: 21
Cast Holy Smite, 20' radius burst, centered on AB93 (should effect 1, 2, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18 and 19). Damage 4d8 + 1 round blindness, will save vrs DC 19 for half-damage and to avoid blindness. 

*


[sblock=Spell Information]

Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Drengar*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2009)

*Round 1 - Turo's revenge*

Before attempting her diplomacy skills the Draconic language, Turo Reacts quickly, not wanting to be overrun by their considerable numbers, Turo makes the decision to whittle them down some. With a prayer to Garl Glittergold, the gnome cleric summons the power of his deity to smite as many of the enemy as he can catch in the blast of spiritual energy.
Most of the Troglodytes fall sooty, they twist in agony, gaping for last breath and die.
Others manage to take cover and avoid the lethal damage of “The Gem”.

[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Cast Holy smite on AB93, dmg 22.
Allyra - 
Drengar -
Toman - 
Keldar –  .
Trog 1 – will save [Success].
Trog 2 - will save [Fail], Blinded.
Trog 3
Trog 4
Trog 5
Trog 6
Trog 7
Trog 8 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 9 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 10 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 11 - will save [Success].
Trog 12 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 13 - will save [Success].
Trog 14 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 15
Trog 16 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 17
Trog 18 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 19 - will save [Success].

Spells and effects:
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 4, 2009)

[sblock=Renau1g]
Your here voices and turmoil, suddenly you here a loud boom and scremas of pain from the Trog's. but you see nothing, since you are sitting in a darkest cave. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

"Leave some for me!" Toman shouts to the gnome, with a battle-hardened smile on his face, as he sees the battlefield empty somewhat.

OOC: remember that Toman is size large now, so should take up a larger area on the map.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2009)

*Allyra*

_Well, so much for the peaceful part..._

Allyra then speaks to the troglodytes in the language of the dragons.

[SBLOCK=Draconic]_“As you can clearly see, you are no match to us. Surrender and you might live to see another day. We will gladly negotiate your lives for information about these caverns.”_[/SBLOCK]

_“I asked them to surrender. Please keep your bloodthirst restrained for a moment.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Turo frowns at Dara's words. "Evil gets as evil deserves," he mutters under his breath as he watches the troglodytes drop to the ground.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Drengar*

Hearing Allyra's words, Drengar pauses a moment.

OOC: Delaying action.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 4, 2009)

Toman listens as the wizardess speaks the draconic tongue.

In the common tongue he says,"I'll be sure not to kill all of them, so we can question the remaining few."

OOC: Am I correct in assuming that the trogs all act after Toman's initiative of 5?  Toman's action updated above.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Am I correct in assuming that the trogs all act after Toman's initiative of 5?




*OOC: Per Strahd's initiative listing, that is correct. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2009)

*Round 1 - complete*

Before attempting her diplomacy skills the Draconic language, Turo Reacts quickly, not wanting to be overrun by their considerable numbers, Turo makes the decision to whittle them down some. With a prayer to Garl Glittergold, the gnome cleric summons the power of his deity to smite as many of the enemy as he can catch in the blast of spiritual energy.
Most of the Troglodytes fall sooty, they twist in agony, gaping for last breath and die.
Others manage to take cover and avoid the lethal damage of “The Gem”.

"Well, so much for the peaceful part..."
Allyra then speaks to the troglodytes in the language of the dragons.
[sblock=Draconic] “As you can clearly see, you are no match to us. Surrender and you might live to see another day. We will gladly negotiate your lives for information about these caverns.” [/sblock]
“I asked them to surrender. Please keep your bloodthirst restrained for a moment.”

Hearing Allyra's words, Drengar pause a moment.

Toman listens as the wizardess speaks the draconic tongue.
In the common tongue he says,"I'll be sure not to kill all of them, so we can question the remaining few."
Toman bellows a challenge to those still standing in draconic, [sblock=Draconic] "Who dares face me?" [/sblock]
Then he advances into the center of the cave, ignoring Allyra’s diplomacy attempt, He steps on one of the Trog’s sooty body, his massive form taking up a large portion of it. His extensive reach brings the lone remaining trog in the center of the cavern within reach of his blade and he brings it slashing high overhead with a two handed grip. The wounded Trog never shouted, his silent scream is an evidence to the brutal force of Toman. The sword lands on the Trog’s head, cleaving the head, into the shoulder and into the spine. With a swift motion, Toman takes out the sword and cut the creature on the right like a watermelon, the poor troglodyte falls like a sliced noodle on the cave’s floor.

Seeing Toman attacking, Keldar charge forward and tries to slash the nearest creature’s with his spiked chain, but his chain goes straight into a stalagmite.

Suddenly, a horrible putrid smell fills the cave ... the stench is overwhelming and is a mixture of rotten fish with a goblin’s puke. Most of you withstand the horrible smell, but Keldar begin to puke his guts on the ground.

Four Troglodytes storm Keldar, landing their clubs on him. The hits are too much for the fighter and he collapse on the ground with broken neck.
The other Trog land their clubs on Toman, but all the hits bounce back from the human’s bronze armor.

[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Cast Holy smite on AB93, dmg 22. Fort save [Success]
Allyra – speaking. Fort save [Success]
Drengar – Delay action. Fort save [Success]
Toman - Move to AB/AA 96/97, Attack Trog11 – 21, dmg 30. Cleave Trog5 – 18, dmg 28. Fort save [Success]
Keldar – Attack Trog3 - 1. Fort save [Fail], Sickened.
Trog 1 – will save [Success]. Charge Toman 16.
Trog 2 - will save [Fail], Blinded. Attack Toman 7.
Trog 3 – Attack Keldar 21 [Critical], dmg 12.
Trog 4 - Attack Keldar 21 [Critical], dmg 12.
Trog 5 – Dead.
Trog 6 - Attack Toman 8
Trog 7 - Attack Toman 14
Trog 8 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 9 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 10 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 11 - will save [Success]. Dead.
Trog 12 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 13 - will save [Success]. Attack Keldar 21 [Critical], dmg 12.
Trog 14 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 15 - Attack Keldar 21 [Critical], dmg 12.
Trog 16 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 17 - Attack Toman 16.
Trog 18 - will save [Fail], Dead.
Trog 19 - will save [Success]. Attack Toman 2.

Spells and effects:
[/sblock]

*Drengar delayed, he can resume his action.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*OOC: Well, that's one way to kill off a vanishing PC!*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Drengar*

Seeing Keldar go down Drengar flies into a rage as he moves up to engage the nearest Trogs. He moves to AB-99 and makes a powerful swing at Trog 6. Should Trog 6 go down he continues the swing cleaving into Trog 3. "YAWWWW!" (That is Drengar yelling YARRRR!)

OOC: Rage: +4 STR, +4 CON, +2 Will, -2 AC.
+1 Dwarven Waraxe (+17, 1d10+8, x3, S)
HP: 122 (16 temp.)
AC: 19
Power attack 2: +1 Dwarven Waraxe (+15, 1d10+10, x3, S)

Attack; Damage; Cleave Attack; Cleave Damage (1d20+15=18, 1d10+10=14, 1d20+15=26, 1d10+10=17)

Question: Should Toman have gotten an Attack of Oppurtunity on one of the Trogs attacking him? Since he is large he has reach. Thus as the trogs moved to engage they all moved through a square that he threatens.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

OOC: I forgot about the AoO possibilities.  Also, Trog 5 was killed by Toman with his cleave, I think you mean trog 3.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Great...”_

Allyra quickly summons a large, mean-tempered ape behind the lines and then retreats behind her allies.

OOC: Cast _Summon Monster III_ (summon ape to AD94/AC95); Move to AB102.
The ape attacks one of the nearby troglodytes (AC 18 DMG 12).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhun - post for Turo


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Turo draws his morningstar and steps forward to aid his companions.


*AC 20, HP 63/63

Initiative: 21
Move as necessary, morningstar vrs closest trog still standing
Attack +9, damage 1d6+2*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2009)

*Round 2*

Turo draws his Morningstar and steps forward to aid his companions. He swings his weapon and land it on the shoulder of the nearest Trog.

Allyra quickly summons a large, mean-tempered ape behind the lines and then retreats behind her allies. The black furred ape, send a massive fist into the trog in front of him, almost breaking the creature’s spine.

Seeing Keldar go down Drengar flies into a rage as he moves up to engage the nearest Trogs. He moves to stand side by side with Turo and makes a powerful swing at the Trog on the right. The Trog falls dead and the swings continues into the side of the Troglodyte  Turo just wounded, killing the unprepared Trog immediately.

[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Move to AC99, attack Trog3 - 20, dmg 4
Allyra – Cast Summon Monster III (summon ape to AD94/AC95); Move to AB102.
Fiendish Ape – Attack Trog 15 – 18, dmg 12.
Drengar – Rage, Attack Trog6 – 18, dmg 14. Cleave Trog3 – 26, dmg 17.
Toman - 
Keldar – Dead.
Trog 1 – .
Trog 2 -  .
Trog 3 – Dead.
Trog 4 -  .
Trog 6 - Dead
Trog 7 -  
Trog 13 - will save [Success]. Attack Keldar 21 [Critical], dmg 12.
Trog 15 - Attack Keldar 21 [Critical], dmg 12.
Trog 17 - Attack Toman 16.
Trog 19 - will save [Success]. Attack Toman 2.

Spells and effects:
[/sblock]

_*Waiting for S@S to post an action._


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2009)

Seeing his friend Drengar fly into a rage sort of inspires Toman in the same way, as he brings his blade to bear the trogs still in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack Trogs in front of his (#1, #2) - 1 pt PA - +13/+8 3d6+15, with possible cleave if either attack drops one


Combat Stats: Str 24, Dex 10, AC: 19/9/18 Large Falchion +1 (+14/+9 2d6+13+1d6 lightning)
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2009)

*Round 2*

Turo draws his Morningstar and steps forward to aid his companions. He swings his weapon and land it on the shoulder of the nearest Trog.

Allyra quickly summons a large, mean-tempered ape behind the lines and then retreats behind her allies. The black furred ape, send a massive fist into the trog in front of him, almost breaking the creature’s spine.

Seeing Keldar go down Drengar flies into a rage as he moves up to engage the nearest Trogs. He moves to stand side by side with Turo and makes a powerful swing at the Trog on the right. The Trog falls dead and the swings continues into the side of the Troglodyte Turo just wounded, killing the unprepared Trog immediately.

Seeing his friend Drengar fly into a rage sort of inspires Toman in the same way, as he brings his blade to bear the Trogs still in front of him. His blade cuts flesh and bone, sending the large Trog to the ground in two pieces. Luckily for the Trog on the right, a thick stalagmite stand on the way of the sword, the sword cuts the stalagmite to the middle and halt.

The Trog cry in panic, as the bigger Trog falls dead, but suddenly, a form comes from the north tunnel, inspiring the Trog again. They attack with clubs, bite and dirty claws.
One Trog land his club successfully on Turo, One Trog bites Toman and one Trog land his club on Toman.

The creature is strange and white with a long stretched face. Neither of you except for Allyra recognizes it. 





[sblock=Allyra’s knowledge]
This horrible thing is called Bodak. You know it is an undead but never saw one. You do not remember anything about them right now. [/sblock]

YOU!! The creature calls to Toman with a loud voice in the common tongue of Humans, Toman looks upon the caller and shivers.
[sblock=Toman] The creature looks at you, penetrating you mind, his gaze crawl from you head along your body to your heart and clutch it. Your heart almost stopped but you shake the feeling and fall on your knees clutching your chest.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Move to AC99, attack Trog3 - 20, dmg 4
Allyra – Cast Summon Monster III (summon ape to AD94/AC95); Move to AB102.
Fiendish Ape – Attack Trog 15 – 18, dmg 12.
Drengar – Rage, Attack Trog6 – 18, dmg 14. Cleave Trog3 – 26, dmg 17.
Toman – Full attack Trog 1 – 31, dmg 21, cleave Trog 2 – 1 [Natural miss]. Attack Trog 19 - 9. Fort save [Success]
Keldar – Dead.
Trog 1 – Dead.
Trog 2 -  Full attack Toman weapon 14, claw 6, bite 1 [Natural miss].
Trog 3 – Dead.
Trog 4 -  Attack Turo weapon 21 [Natural Hit], claw 8, bite 15. dmg 4
Trog 6 - Dead
Trog 7 -  Flank attack Toman weapon 14, claw 14, bite 20, dmg 1.
Trog 13 – Flank attack Toman weapon 13, claw 9, bite 4
Trog 15 – 5 ft. to AC97, Flank attack Toman weapon 12, claw 14, bite 13
Trog 17 - Flank attack Toman weapon 22, claw 10, bite 13. dmg 6
Trog 19 - attack Toman weapon 4, claw 4, bite 17.
Strange creature – Attack Toman.

Spells and effects:
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2009)

OOC: doesn't Toman get his 2nd attack? (he's able to split the targets of his iterative attacks, no?  And for the record, I don't like the Area 51 looking creature one bit.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*OOC: Not to be metagamey here...but going off the picture, I think Turo should be the one that knows what that is...he is the only one with Knowledge (Religion).*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 8, 2009)

S@S – yep. Sorry. I will roll one more time. With so many game mechanics and creatures ... I’m losing some actions.

Rhun – I rolled Knowledge for everyone. Turo’s roll was low. Allyra’s roll was high.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: does Toman have any idea what type of attack just occurred? i.e. spell, psionics, gaze, etc, etc?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Turo calls upon Garl Glittergold's power to provide him with added protection and speed, and slams his mace down at the nearest trog.

*AC 20, HP 73/63 (59/63)

Initiative: 21
Use Divine Vigor (+10 movement, +14 hit points) for 10 rounds
Attack +9, damage 1d6+2*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 10, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: does Toman have any idea what type of attack just occurred? i.e. spell, psionics, gaze, etc, etc?




Int roll is required. pleae roll using invisible castle.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: His int mod is +2, if that matters.
Int check (1d20=16)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2009)

Toman tries to understand the method of attack the creature just used but with the surrounding turmoil he fails to do so.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Shaking off the unknown effect, Toman shouts a word - then disappears!

He reappears behind his trog admirers and next to the unknown creature.

"You wanted me?  You'll get me!" He shouts as he raises his blade high overhead.


[sblock=OOC]

Use 1 charge from _Dimension Stride Boots_ to teleport AB/AA 93/94, attack unknown thing -- 4 pt PA -- +10 to hit 3d6+21 dmg.

Combat Stats: Str 24, Dex 10, AC: 19/9/18 Large Falchion +1 (+14/+9 2d6+13+1d6 lightning)
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 13, 2009)

*Round 2*

Turo calls upon Garl Glittergold's power to provide him with added protection and speed, and slams his mace down at the nearest trog’s shoulder.

The black large ape goes wild and slams his claw hand into the nearest trog, tearing flesh and bone, with a mighty pull, he rips out the creatures bone cage out of his amphibious body.

*pending Allyra and Drengar


[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Use Divine Vigor, attack Trog4 – 29 [Not critical], dmg 6
Fiendish Ape – Full attack Trog13 – Claw 28, Claw 29 [Critical], bite 7 – dmg 33.
Allyra –  .
Drengar – .
Toman –  
Keldar – Dead.
Trog 2 -   
Trog 4 -   
Trog 7 -   .
Trog 13 – Dead
Trog 15 – 
Trog 17 -  
Trog 19 -  .
Strange creature – Attack Toman.

Spells and effects:
Drengar – rage
Toman – enlarge
Turo – divine vigor
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra steps forward and conjures a small blob of acid, which is promptly hurled across the battlefield at the strange undead creature.


OOC: 5-ft. step to AA101; _Lesser Orb of Acid_ on the "B" (touch attack with a +1 attack bonus, since he surely has cover; damage is 4d8 acid).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar steps up to AC-98 (5 foot step) and makes a couple of swings at Trog 15 with his waraxe. Should Trog 15 go down he continues the swing cleaving into Trog 4.

[sblock=OOC Rage: +4 STR, +4 CON, +2 Will, -2 AC, 10/11 rounds remain.
+1 Dwarven Waraxe (+17, 1d10+8, x3, S)
HP: 122 (16 temp.)
AC: 19

Note: There is two rolls for each attack level (+17, +12) depending on when Trog 15 goes down. If Trog 15 goes down in the first swing and Trog 4 does not go down from the cleave attack the second attack is applied to it. If Trog 15 does not go down after the first attack, apply the secondary (+12) to it and then the secondary cleave to Trog 4.

Attacks: Attack+17; Attack+17; Attack+12; Attack+12 (1d20+17=21, 1d20+17=23, 1d20+12=32, 1d20+12=22)
Confirm Critical: Confirm Critical (1d20+17=33)
Damage: Damage; Damage; Damage; Damage (1d10+8=16, 1d10+8=15, 1d10+8=15, 1d10+8=10)
Critical Damage: Critical Damage (3d10+24=36)[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2009)

*Round 2 - complete*

Turo calls upon Garl Glittergold's power to provide him with added protection and speed, and slams his mace down at the nearest trog’s shoulder.

The black large ape goes wild and slams his claw hand into the nearest trog, tearing flesh and bone, with a mighty pull, he rips out the creatures bone cage out of his amphibious body.

Allyra steps forward and conjures a small blob of acid, which is promptly hurled across the battlefield at the strange undead creature, the orb strikes true and burns the creature a little bit.

Drengar steps up to the side and makes a couple of swings at with his waraxe. The first swings cuts open the trog’s torso, the second swing cut through the next trog’s pelvis. Both of them fall on the ground, soon to be dead by the massive bloodlose.

Shaking off the unknown effect, Toman shouts a word - then disappears!
He reappears behind his trog admirers and next to the unknown creature.
"You wanted me? You'll get me!" He shouts as he raises his blade high overhead.
The blade strikes the creature hard, but bounce back from his skin like a ball bounce from a wall.

The creature in return slams his fist into Toman’s belly, causing pain to the enlarged human. As for the trog, their attack are lame, but for one claw that penetrates Turo’s armor.

[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Use Divine Vigor, attack Trog4 – 29 [Not critical], dmg 6
Fiendish Ape – Full attack Trog13 – Claw 28, Claw 29 [Critical], bite 7 – dmg 33.
Allyra –  5-ft. step to AA101, cast Lesser Orb of Acid. Touch attack strange creature 14,  dmg 17.
Drengar – move to AC98, attack Trog14 – 21, dmg 16. cleave Trog 4 – 23, dmg 15..
Toman –  Dimension Stride Boots to teleport AB/AA 93/94, attack creature 17.
Keldar – Dead.
Strange creature – Attack Toman 21, dmg 6.
Trog 2 -  Full attack claw Toman 13, claw Toman 1 [ Natural miss], bite Toman 7.
Trog 4 -  Dead 
Trog 7 -   move to AA100, Claw attack Allyra 1 [Natural miss].
Trog 13 – Dead
Trog 15 – Dead
Trog 17 -  Charge Turo 25 [23 Critical hit], dmg 4 (how lame...)
Trog 19 -  Full attack claw Toman 14, claw Toman 14, bite 14.

Spells and effects:
Drengar – rage
Toman – enlarge
Turo – divine vigor
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: Strahd - wouldn't Toman have received an AoO against Trog 17 -- he started his charge in Z96, which is within Toman's 10' reach.   I only ask, because I was hoping to kill the Trog and cleave into the BBEG in front of me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2009)

I rolled that not since Trog17 was "covered" behind other Trogs


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: That's your call.  Keep in mind that Toman is now 13 1/2 ft tall, so a trog would come to about mid-thigh.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra steps away from the troglodyte and casts a spell to protect her against its attacks, while the ape continues to pound on the nearby creatures.


OOC: Allyra - 5-ft. step to AB102; cast _Shield_.
Ape - 5-ft. step towards bottom right; Full Attack (starting with "2" and continuing with "19", once "2" falls).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2009)

ping Turo


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Turo ignores the troglodyte that had charged him, instead stepping up behind the one assaulting Allyra, and striking at it with his morningstar.



*AC 20, HP 69/63 (59/63)

Initiative: 21
5' step to AB99
Divine Vigor in effect (+10 movement, +14 hit points) for 9 rounds
Attack +9, damage 1d6+2*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Toman growls as his blade bounces off the creature's skin.

Redoubling his efforts, he swings his blade wide and then downward, catching himself upon the downstroke and bringing up back again across the creature's torso.



[sblock=OOC]
No power attack, +14/+9 3d6+13 damage

Combat Stats: Str 24, Dex 10, AC: 19/9/18 Large Falchion +1 (+14/+9 2d6+13+1d6 lightning)
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2009)

*round 3*

Turo ignores the troglodyte that had charged him, instead stepping up behind the one assaulting Allyra, and striking at it with his Morningstar, the Troglodyte barley dodge the blow and suffers a little scratch.

Allyra steps away from the troglodyte and casts a spell to protect her against its attacks, while the ape continues to pound on the nearby creatures.

Swinging his mighty weapon, Drengar cut through flesh and bone, bringing the Trog in front of him to the ground with crushed pelvis and spilling guts.

Toman growls as his blade bounces off the creature's skin. Redoubling his efforts, he swings his blade wide and then downward, catching himself upon the downstroke and bringing up back again across the creature's torso. The agile creature avoids Toman swings and steps to the side, slamming his mighty fist on Toman’s armor.

From behind him, the large Troglodye, claws Toman through flesh, leaving some nasty marks on his body. The other Troglodytes fail to penetrate the companions defense.


[sblock=Actions]
Turo – 5' step to AB99, attack trog7 23, dmg 3.
Fiendish Ape – Full attack Trog2 – Claw 15, Claw 10 [Natural miss], bite 15. 
Allyra –  5-ft. step to AB102; cast Shield..
Drengar – Full attack Trog17 – 25, dmg 16.
Toman –  Full attack creature 16 / 12.
Keldar – Dead.
Strange creature – 5ft. to AA92, flank attack Toman 17.
Trog 2 -  Flank full attack claw Toman 25, claw Toman 22, bite Toman 1 [Natural miss]., dmg 13.
Trog 4 -  Dead 
Trog 7 -   5ft. to AB101, Full attack claw 8, claw 1 [Natural miss], bite 10.
Trog 13 – Dead
Trog 15 – Dead
Trog 17 -  Dead.
Trog 19 -  Full attack claw Toman 6, claw Toman 10, bite 13.

Spells and effects:
Drengar – rage
Toman – enlarge
Turo – divine vigor
Allyra - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 20, 2009)

OOC: a 2 and a 3?  invisible castle be damned!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2009)

Having not much to attack the troglodytes, Allyra focuses on the defensive, and lets her summoned ape do the dirty work.


OOC: Allyra - 5-ft. step to AA101; Full Defense.
Ape - 5-ft. step towards bottom right (flanking "2" with Toman); Full Attack (starting with "2" and continuing with "19", once "2" falls).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2009)

Turo stays on the trog attacking Allyra, again striking at it with his morningstar. He only hoped that his other companions could deal with the large threat for the next several seconds.


*AC 20, HP 69/63 (59/63)

Initiative: 21
5' step
Divine Vigor in effect (+10 movement, +14 hit points) for 8 rounds
Attack +9, damage 1d6+2*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2009)

*round 4 - pending Toman*

Turo stays on the troglodyte attacking Allyra, again striking at it with his morningstar. He only hoped that his other companions could deal with the large threat for the next several seconds. Turo’s weapon strikes true again, but sadly, there is not enough power in the blow.

The ape fist’s crush into the ribcage of the large troglodyte, sending him to the ground, gaping for air, a moment pass and the troglodyte suffocate from his own blood.

Having not much to attack the troglodytes, Allyra focuses on the defensive, and lets her summoned ape do the dirty work.

Drengar moves to stand side by side with the black ape and giant Toman. He then swings his weapon and land it on the trog’s torso, killing the troglodyte in front of him instantly.


[sblock=Actions]
Turo – 5' step to AB100, flank attack trog7 23, dmg 3.
Fiendish Ape – Full attack Trog2 – Claw 17, Claw28, bite 16, dmg 20. 
Allyra –  5-ft. step to AA101; Full Defense.
Drengar – move to AA95, attack Trog19 – 17, dmg 14.
Toman –   .
Keldar – Dead.
Strange creature – .
Trog 2 -  Dead.
Trog 7 -   .
Trog 19 -  Dead.

Spells and effects:
Drengar – rage
Toman – enlarge
Turo – divine vigor
Allyra - shield
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 22, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Growing more irritated at his problems that he was having attacking the smaller creatures, Toman grips his blade a bit more tightly and adjusts his footing -- eschewing the wide stance for a more narrow one so that he could more effectively stab at the strange creature.


[sblock=OOC]

Full Attack on the strange creature, +14/+9  3d6+13.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2009)

*End of combat*

Growing more irritated at his problems that he was having attacking the smaller creatures, Toman grips his blade a bit more tightly and adjusts his footing -- eschewing the wide stance for a more narrow one so that he could more effectively stab at the strange creature. His blade penetrate the creature right in the middle, the creatures jump back with a hole in his belly, no blood comes from the wound, but the creature seem to suffer pain as internal organs are sliced. The white horror turns to flee, but Toman sword comes from above in an arch, slicing the creature from shoulder to hip. The creature struggles the pain and flees to the darkness of the tunnels and out of view.

The remaining Troglodyte turns to the stair, but Turo bangs him in the nape ... two more steps and the trog collapse without moving.

[sblock=Actions]
Turo – 5' step to AB100, flank attack trog7 23, dmg 3. AoO trog7 24, dmg 8.
Fiendish Ape – Full attack Trog2 – Claw 17, Claw28, bite 16, dmg 20. 
Allyra –  5-ft. step to AA101; Full Defense.
Drengar – move to AA95, attack Trog19 – 17, dmg 14.
Toman –   Full attack Bodak 28/25 , dmg 46. AoO 31, dmg 21.
Keldar – Dead.
Strange creature – Flee.
Trog 2 -  Dead.
Trog 7 – Flee, Dead.
Trog 19 -  Dead.

Spells and effects:
Drengar – rage
Toman – enlarge
Turo – divine vigor
Allyra – shield + mage armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

"Well, that was bracing. But by the grace of Garl Glittergold, we have triumphed over this evil!" Turo nods, and move back into the chamber to inspect his companions wounds and make sure everyone is alright.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur - hp: 46/72*

Toman watches the strange creature fall dead on the ground and smiles, while he continues to pant from his exertions.

Moments later, still breathing hard, Toman returns to his normal size.

Only then does he look around and take notice of his various wounds.

Saying to the others,"That felt good.  After all those days in the cage, it was nice to enter battle once again."

As the gnome inspects them for wounds,"I could use some healing, if you have any available."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2009)

The strange creature is not dead, it fled to the darkness of the tunnels. the troglodyte died.

And everybody is not allright. Poor Keldar was slain!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“I don't know, if I can call this mess a triumph. The Bodak fled and Keldar has been slain,”_ Allyra comments the scene.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2009)

*NPCing Drengar.*

The dwarf looks upon the trog massacre
The creatuw’e  will w’eturn, you can be suw’e about it.
Stay alew’t


----------



## renau1g (Jun 29, 2009)

You hear a soft moaning from somewhere in the room, "Unh....ooooohhhh...."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2009)

"Do you hear that?" Toman says to the others,"It sounds like a ghost."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Hopefully that Bodak isn't getting reinforcements...”_

Allyra looks around to see where the moaning sound might originate from.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 1, 2009)

The voice seems to be human rather than deep abyssal moans. They are coming from one of the tunnels.
"Let me check"
Drengar say, hefting his weapon on his shoulder
"Hew’e, ovew’ hew’e !!"
The dwarf calls and points to a bitten human, thrown like a sack of potatoes in the corner of a dead end tunnel.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Looks like that one is not quite a ghost yet,”_ Allyra comments.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 1, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

"Its a shame to see someone throw away a perfectly good white-boy like that."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Turo moves to examine the prisoner's wounds, after ensuring his companions are healed.


*I'll post something with more substance tomorrow.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing serious ... two cure moderate can heal him to his full hp.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Turo uses his faith to channel the healing power of Garl Glittergold into the body of the Bodak's prisoner, and then does the same for Toman.



*Turo will cast 2 Cure Moderate Wounds on the prisoner, and a Cure Serious Wounds on Toman.


[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Water Walk, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 10, 2009)

ping for renau1g.

They healed your character.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2009)

OOC: renau1q is off chasing polar bears until the 12th or 13th, I believe.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

"By the gods, you are truly heroes to have helped a soul in need as myself. I am in your debt, first for my life and now for my health. I am known as Whisper of the Ghost Clan. I don't recall the details of this creatures attack on me, as I assume it was it who knocked me out. I cannot recall much of what happened before I awoke here. What causes such a group to be here in the dark?" the human says, his voice is very quiet you almost have to strain to hear him. 

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay everyone. I survived the Canadian Wilderness for another year.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

"These caverns apparently see a fairly high traffic of people." he says to no one in particular.

"Myself, and my dwarven companion," he says as he motions towards Drengar,"were just relieved of our cages as well."

"It seems that this gnome and female are some sort of freedom fighters."

"I'd include the other human male in that list, but the troglodytes beat him into a pulp a few minutes back, so he is fighting the good fight on another plane at this time."

"Now that you are healed some, do you require rest, or are you ready to go?  I think that rubbery-gray thing might be back soon."

Turning to the others, he says,"Any idea what that thing was?  It looked at me when it first joined battle and I thought my heart was going to explode..."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Freedom fighters?”_ Allyra laughs. _“While I value freedom, no, not exactly. We are here to retrieve something important, before it falls into the wrong hands. The ‘female’ - that would be me - is called Allyra, by the way.”_

_“These caverns were thought to be forgotten, it seems like a big coincidence, that so many people are found in here at this time.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"Lost caverns? Seems like many folk found them before we did," adds the gnome. Then he smiles, and offers Whisper a nod of his head in greeting. "I am Turo Beremwocket, Jewel of Garl Glittergold."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

Toman waits for a moment before impatiently asking again,"Any idea what that thing gray-rubbery creature was? It looked at me when it first joined battle and I thought my heart was going to explode..."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

"Well I don't know much about these "Lost Caverns" you're talking about I am honour-bound to aid you now that you've saved my life. While I can't recall much of what happened before I woke up here, maybe this creature ambushed me from a nearby location and brought me back. Either way I don't want to be stuck here when it comes back. "  Whisper replies

[sblock=DM]
Is his gear with him in the sack?[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“That creature was a Bodak. A deviously intelligent kind of undead. I'm afraid, I cannot tell you what that gaze would have done, but I am glad we did not find out. It surely doesn't sound nice. Well, those undead attacks rarely fall into that category.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [sblock=DM]
> Is his gear with him in the sack?[/sblock]




The troglodytes threw it to the corner among some bones and rotting mushrooms


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

"That is good none of you were hurt by it then. I need a moment to get my gear and I'll be ready to move" Whisper says, heading to the corner and picking out his stuff from the bones. After a few minutes, he turns back and says "Ok, all set, where are you heading?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

"Damnable undead. I wish I would have known..." The gnome smiles grimly.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

Whisper looks at the gnome and asks "Oh are you a spirit hunter, I suppose undead hunter is what you would call it.?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar wonders when the group will start moving again. This standing around is not to his liking.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

"I am a cleric of Garl Glittergold," says the gnome. "And the force of darkness are my enemy. I have some abilities that are effective against the undead. Though, perhaps not as effective as Tommen's blade."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: do we have an updated map?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 18, 2009)

Two exits in the "north". One exit which you came from in the "south"
The room is filled with Trog bodies.
The creature that is now known as Bodak fled from the "right-north" exit to the darkness of the caves.

W - is whisper.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

"Let us pursue and destroy this bodak."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Drengar*

"Aye! Let us be aftew that awful cweatuwe. Toman! Awe you weady my fweind? Let us be quick about it." Drengar starts inching toward the right-north exit expectantly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 21, 2009)

"I would say that it has earned its death, but it is already dead, so perhaps I should say that it has earned its undoing."

"Lets go!"

OOC: to the batcave!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Better to find it, before it finds us in a situation, where we do not really want to have it around,”_ Allyra says in agreement with the others.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Turo let's Tomman and Drengar take the lead, and follows after them. His morningstar and shield are ready as the pursue the foul undead creature into the tunnels.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Whisper disappears from everyone's sight. 

[sblock=DM & Spot/Listen DC 16/35]
You see/hear the ninja travelling along the rear of the group (Whisper will watch for any surprise attack (spot +12)

Yes I did roll a 1 and then a 20...
Hide/MS (1d20+15=16, 1d20+15=35) 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

Toman watches the newcomer disappear into the shadows, still able to discern his form, but not hear his movement.  

Hopefully he won't sneak off and desert them, but then again, did the warrior care all too much if he did?

Perhaps with time the quiet one will show some utility.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot/listen (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=12) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2009)

Thought it is hard to see the new recruit that is named whisper, you glimpse him here and there, but his silently skill is impressive.
You enter into a big cave. One look around this gruesome place shows that something awful uses this place as either burial crypt or a trophy room! The walls of this vaulted chamber are lined with limed-over corpses. A whole circle of barely-distinguishable forms creates a lower tier. A fresher ring of calcified corpses, seemingly standing upon the heads and shoulders of those beneath, decorates the cavern walls at a height of about 12’ or so. What at first seemed to be rock formations at the base of the lower ring of petrified bodies is evidently many similar remains – dwarves, gnomes, halflings, elves – the shorter standing, the taller kneeling or sitting. The steady drip and splash of water from the ceiling down the walls and over the stony corpses creates a pool of water in the northeastern portion of the cavern. It flows out a tunnel there.

[sblock=whisper]
One of the figures is “alive”. His blank white eyes are spying the group. (It’s the circle in G16)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Toman]
You spot the Bodak! He tries to camouflage himself as one of the figures. (It’s the circle in G16)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Whisper draws forth his shortbow, strings an arrow and takes a shot at one of the corpses. The arrow is well off his desired mark and the ninja retreats back to his allies, saying "Beware not everything sleeps in this chamber" as he drops his bow.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Draw Bow and fire at corpse at G16 Atk; Dmg (1d20+9=13, 1d6=1) 
Move: to D20
Free: Drop bow
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur - hp: 72/72*

Toman spots the 'bodak' -- in a moment, the warrior is off -- charging towards the beast with both hands wrapped tightly around the hilt of his blade.

"You won't get away THIS time maggot!"

[sblock=OOC]
Charge Bodak, first round of "Momentum Swing" tactical manuevre granted by _Combat Brute_ feat.  Charge Attack w 3pt PA - +13  2d4+18.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Maggot? Who's this maggot?”_ Allyra wonders.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

"Damnations!" Turo readies himself for combat as his companion rushes forward to engage the bodak.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar is completely confused by the current turn of events.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 29, 2009)

Toman charge one of the corpses that now the others identify as the camouflaged Bodak.
With a perfect slice, Toman cut through bone and cold meat, destroying the creature forever. The undead is “dead”.

*OOC *– I had trouble getting into the site in the last few days. OK, you can see the previous map and decide where to go next.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Turo moves in to help his companions deal with the Bodak. 

*OOC: Still here, but the site is moving SOOOO slow.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2009)

ping - I dropped an ooc post.

Turo moves to engage the bodak, but the creature is already dead.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2009)

The gnome nods, a slight smile on his face. "Well done, Toman. The enemies of Light would do well to fear your blade!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2009)

The warrior smiles as the beast falls, and catches himself slightly, as his momentum was about to carrying himself _throug_h the creature and possibly into the wall.

Once he steadies his feet below him,"Only a foolish creature would have thought that it could hide from its foes."

"Hopefully we won't see any more of these things down in this dark place, or else, we will need your light you speak of."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

Whisper says "I shall continue to watch from the shadows, whatever your course of action I'll follow" and melts from view. 

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 on MS/H checks (with IC being down) total is 25 for each
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 7, 2009)

two tunnels lead off this gruesome place.
Near the left one there is a big pool with a stream.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Turo shrugs. Down here, one direction seemed just as good as the next. "Left?" he asks.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 7, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

"Hold on a second, let me look the place over for anything that might be of use."

The warrior then begins to look the chamber over for any treasure or items.

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 for Search check (+3) of the chamber.  Cast _Detect Magic_ as well, 30% chance of ASF.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Turo nods, and keeps a wary eye open while his new companion goes about his tasks.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, yes, good idea.”_

Allyra uses the small break to get out two pearls and concentrate on them for a moment, then she puts them back into her backpack.


OOC: Getting back two of her used-up 1st-level spells with _pearls of power_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 9, 2009)

While the others prepare for the next encounter and search the Bodak’s corpse filled cave, Toman ventures to the dead-end tunnel and along the stream. Sparkling to the luminous fungus around is a horde of coins, gems, jewelry and artifacts!
The narrow and shallow stream vanishes into small cracks in the cave wall.

The only exits from the Bodak’s cave are back to the Trog’s den or through a sharp curved tunnel


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Following after Toman, Turo cautions his companion. "Be wary, Toman. These valuables could be a trap."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 10, 2009)

A voice comes from the shadows "Shall I take a look over these items? I am trained in finding and removing any precautions others left behind for the unwary" . 

[sblock=OOC]
Whisper will take 20 on the search for a total of 29
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Turo merely nods at Whisper's words.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2009)

Toman nods as well,"You would appear to be more skilled in such arts than I, so I would welcome your participation."

He considered himself a jack-of-all-trades, spending his youth dabbling in various activities, both legal and illegal, but certainly not a master of anything beyond combat.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Drengar*

The dwarf fidgets as he waits for the others to make a decision about their next course of action.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2009)

No traps, the treasure is real!
You find the following:

187 copper coins, 3440 silver coins, 4196 gold coins and 289 platinum.
6 opal gems (50 gold each), 12 Jade stones (50 gold each), 2 Rubies (50 gold each), 14 pieces of rusted Jewelry (earring, necklaces, armlets, noserings) worth 200 gold all.

Allyra and Turo Spellcraft reveal:
3 Potions: Unknown, Unknown and alterself.
Cleric’s Scroll with four spells: resist fire, remove curse, raise dead, heal – all 12th level)
Wizard’s scroll with four spells: fool’s gold, magic mouth, dispel magic, statue – all 15th level)
Scroll of protection from possession.
Ring of warmth
Bracers of defense +3
A magical candle of somekind
Short sword +1 with a moderate evocation aura. (Unknown effect)
Elf sized scale mail +2
Spear +2


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“That dead one had amassed quite a collection here...”_ Allyra comments their findings.

_“While it hasn't been much good for it, maybe some of these treasures might help us now.”_


OOC: I suppose some of that stuff is AD&D still? _Fool's Gold_? _Ring of Warmth_?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: I suppose some of that stuff is AD&D still? _Fool's Gold_? _Ring of Warmth_?




*OOC: Totally AD&D. Ah, the good old days.*


"Let us hope we can put some of this to good use against the foul denizens of these caverns," says Turo, looking over the amassed loot.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2009)

Toman thumps the stout dwarf on the back,"Look at the haul, my friend!"

"To think, we were rotting in cages just hours ago, and now we are filling out pockets..."

He helps the others pack things up as best he can, even volunteering to carry some of the heavier items if no adequate storage space exists.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Drengar*

The dwarf nods back at Toman. "Aye! I thought fow suwe that that tewwible beast was going to make me its next meal. I am glad to be away fwom the Gowgimewa."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

"Yes, this is truly a terrific find. I don't think it would be best in someone's backpack though. Can anyone use these treasures?" Whisper asks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

"The clerical scroll, I can certainly make use of," says Turo. "As for these other items..." he shrugs.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

"Those bracers are useful for myself, or probably the female as well. I could use that short sword as well. " Whisper adds.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

"If only there were a better weapon for me," says Turo, adjusting his warhelm. "Everything looks to be sized for humans."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: I suppose some of that stuff is AD&D still? _Fool's Gold_? _Ring of Warmth_?




OOC - Yep, good ol' AD&D. 
OK, change the _ring of warmt_h to ring of _Energy resistance, minor (Cold)_
Change the spell _fool's gold_ to _persistent Image_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra wonders for a moment, who the robed female might be, considering that she does not wear her robe, but then she says: _“I have little use for those bracers. The ring, however, would be welcome. I'm not sure how much use the scroll will be. The more useful spells are a bit beyond my own capability. Whoever has written that one, was a master of the craft, even though the choice of spells is a bit weird. I wonder what he planned with that scroll.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 16, 2009)

Toman looks at the gnome,"It is all a matter of perspective.  Take the blade, for instance, it could be a giant's dagger, or a sprite's greatsword."

"Let us gather the things and move on." 

Motioning to Whisper,"Why don't you take the lead and ahead of us -- you seem to be difficult to see or hear -- and having the element of surprise will work well for us."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

Turo helps gather up the loot, and then prepares to move out.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Seeing nobody else needing the gear, Whisper will strap on the bracers and slide the shortsword into his belt, before bounding off into the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]
I've updated the RG to include the Bracers and sword.

Sorry Thanee, made an assumption and its true what they say, Whisper's made an ass of himself...he skulks off to the shadows to avoid further scrutiny.

Take 10 on Hide & M/S for 25 to each
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2009)

Turo nods at the others. "Then I suppose if we are all ready, we should continue on."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 20, 2009)

The cave tunnels open in to a low domed cave (5 feet) where the tall ones of the party must lower their heads. three tunnels exit the area. The north one and west one are higher (6 feet high), the south one is even lower (3 feet high)

[sblock=Strange language]
A Dm's voice echo in the place
"curse the feet system, praise the metric one!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

The gnome points to the small passage. "Want me to check it out?"


*OOC: You can use meters if you want. I'm sure Thanee and Reanu1g won't mind, and I can do the conversion in my head. Not sure about the others, though.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2009)

*Toman*

With his 6 1/2 ft frame severely hunched over in the low dome,"I would appreciate if you checked out the low cave -- for I would have to crawl."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Turo nods, and moves to the tunnel entrance. "Just be ready to help if I get into any trouble," says the gnome, a slight smile on his face.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 20, 2009)

"Just lead them back to the opening, so I can kick them."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Turo chuckles, and starts off carefully into the smallish passage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar grumbles. "I best be following you just in case you wun into something nasty." The dwarf ducks low as he follows after the gnome.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

"Feel free to lead the way, my stout dwarven friend." 


*OOC: I forgot we had a dwarf now. Turo has been the little guy for so long.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar nods and takes lead heading down the passage. "Weminds me of the time I was hunting a gwoup of kobolds in the Gween Bwood Mountains. Nasty little fellows those little cweatuwes..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Turo grimaces and spits upon the ground. "Foul kobolds. They are ever the enemy of the gnomes. It is good and well to slay them all where they are found."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2009)

Drengar takes the south route where the low tunnel twists to other passageways.
Turo stand in a low opening to a large uneven-floored terraced cave.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Turo looks into the large cavern from his position in the opening, hoping to access the situation within (or the presence of any inhabitants) from a distance.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2009)

Whisper will quietly creep forward to the juncture ahead.

[sblock=OOC]
If he can get to Q12 or so, to check on the two paths
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2009)

Whisper takes the other low route and finds himself in the entrance of a terraced cave. There is a second passage behind him, leading into the darkness. The terraced cave is full with stalagmites and stalactites. Whisper spot Turo, standing in another low ceiling exit.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar takes a left and moves to approximately K-21 and checks that junction. Then assuming he sees the Trog room down the left fork, he will take a right and move forward from there.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Turo simply waits for Drengar to return, staying alert for signs of danger while he waits.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2009)

Toman stands idly by with Allyra in the domed chamber, wondering when someone would return to tell the big folk what lies ahead.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra also waits for the others to return for now, keeping an eye open for anything suspicious.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Turo nearly calls out to see how Drengar is doing, but realizes that it probably isn't the safest course of action in these caverns. Who knows how far his voice would carry?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

Whisper can go no further without a source of light and is loathe to reveal himself, so the ninja silently waits.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Turo begins to worry that perhaps Drengar ran afoul of some trouble. He hadn't heard anything, but down here...did that really matter?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2009)

*ping ... I will throw a post soon.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Turo continues to wait.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2009)

*Allyra*

OOC: I'm a little lost... we are not all waiting on each other, or are we?  
And a lil heads-up: I will be on vacation during the next week (til 12th or so).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

*OOC: Yes, some are waiting on Turo to return, and Turo is waiting on Drengar to come back. LOL.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 5, 2009)

*Drengar goes for a walk*

[sblock=Drengar]
Drengar follows the path and spot the piled bodies of the Trog on the room ahead. Understanding his location, he turns to the other corridor. The tunnels become a maze of twisting passages.
As for the height of the tunnels, they a now high enough for humans to travel. [/sblock]

The caves are dead quite. The sounds of the dwarf’s clinging armor faded.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2009)

ping


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

*Toman*

Toman continues to stand around in the domed chamber with the wizard, wondering what is underneath that robe.

The others had been gone for quite some time.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

Turo begins walking in the direction the dwarf disappeared, wondering what happened to Drengar.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Drengar*

Drengar will head back NW to P-21 and head W. If this passage ends up connecting at S-18, then he will return to Turo else retrace his steps to return to Turo.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2009)

Turo took a glimpse of the dwarf from a far. The dwarf just moved to another direction. Over there the ceiling of the cave is higher.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2009)

*Toman*

Growing somewhat tired of the waiting for the little people to return, he flashes his best "Come Hither" look towards Allyra.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2009)

*NPCing the whole group*

After waiting some time, the party gathers again in the empty chamber to discuss future actions.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

"This place is full of twists and turns," says Turo. He points his morningstar toward the north. "Let's try that way next!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

"Its about time," Toman says as the others come into view.

He eyes the passageway to the north with some suspicion, but will follow the others if space allows.


OOC: Is the way to the north large enough for the big folk to enter?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2009)

The north tunnel is high enough for an Ogre, the passage twist further. To the right Drengar's vision spots a dead end. the other passages are open.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2009)

"Lets head north."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

Turo nods, and heads to the north.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“North is fine,”_ Allyra says, then starts to wonder. _“How are you telling where north is, anyways? I have long lost my orientation in here. Just go ahead. Any direction is fine.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 23, 2009)

This place holds a ceiling height from 25' to over 50', clearly a huge chamber.
There are many shelves and ledges along the walls, while the roof is icicled with many stalactites with a scattering of stalagmites beneath. As in most of these caverns, you note that there are numbers of fungi growing here, with many small creatures feeding on them - as well as each other.
Carful examination detects many bones scattered about helping to feed the foul growth of the fungi.
You spot a deep natural pit, probably a remnant of past wide stream, that s located in the end of the cave.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Drengar*

The dwarf turns to Toman. "So! What do you think? Should we check out this woom or should we twy anothew way?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

"Be wary," says Turo, knowing the warning to be unnecessary. He moves a bit further into the chamber, slowly and cautiously, staying alert for any possible danger.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Whisper creeps into the room, staying along the western wall, with his shortbow out and ready for danger.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to F3
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2009)

[sblock=Whisper]
Whisper slides along the wall to his right but sees no movement at all in the radius of vision. There is a faint sound that sounds like a nose that smells something, somewhere from the area of the pit, but the area is too dark to see.

Whisper( Hide 24, MoveS 29, Listen 25, Spot 15)
[/sblock]

Whisper slides along the western wall and soon disappear from view. You hear nothing but dripping water from ceiling.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

"Who cultivates and raises fungi?" asks Turo, moving a bit further into the chamber, bones cracking under his heavy boots.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Who says someone does? Might as well be natural. Caverns are a perfect place for them, as far as I know.”_

Allyra stays watchful, keeping an eye out for trouble.

She also looks a bit closer at the fungi, without getting to close or touch them, however, trying to recall, if she knows anything about this particular kind.


OOC: Knowledge (dungeoneering) 17


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2009)

"If the fungi appear cultivated, that means that we are trespassing on a farm."

"Battle could be imminent," says the large man as he grasps his falchion's hilt tightly between his hands.

OOC: Spot/Listen checks +7/+7


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

"The placement of the bones suggests that either someone is feeding the fungi, or the fungi is feeding on anything that enters this place..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 7, 2009)

*NPCing Whisper*

Whisper comes into view from the shadows of the cave.

*"Something is breathing in the large pit downthere. there is something alive over there but the darkness prevents me from seeing."*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

"So do we investigate, or leave things be?" asks Turo.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

"I'm sure it's dangerous, else it wouldn't survive down here." Whisper says to the others.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

"So, shall we take a look?" Whisper asks


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Do we have a choice? We need to figure out what's going on here, find what we are looking for, and get out somehow. We need to look *everywhere* for clues!”_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

"Then perhaps the brave dwarf can take the lead? I'll provide cover from the shadows" Whisper says, looking to Toman, then moves back into the protective cover of the shadows.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

With a low sigh, the gnome cleric takes the lead, inching toward the deep, dark pit. "Keep your eyes open," he says quietly to his companions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2009)

"I could create some light, say, on a rock, and drop it down the pit...."

"Of course, that would alert whatever was down there....."

"But, seeing as I can't see in the dark....



The hulking human then shrugs and follows after the others, falchion in hands.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2009)

Ping - I have tight schedule, I will post soon. sorry


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2009)

Turo, Toman and Drengar move forward, toward the dark pit. Allyra and Whisper follow from behind. Then, a low growl rumbles the cave, and an enormous blue reptilian body lifts himself up. Lightning crackle between his teeth, ready to launch it self toward you.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Yikes!”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

"Its gonna be a helluva day," says Turo.

*OOC: More to come later...*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2009)

*Toman*

Toman scans the creature to gauge whether it is hostile or not.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: Initiative? Here's mine, just in case... 12


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*Initiative for Turo: 4*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2009)

ping - I'll post the next move soon.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2009)

The blue serpentine creature raise up, his upper body part sparkle to the light of the torches (or whatever source of light you carry). His lower body part is hidden and concealed in the dark pit. The creature roars and a lightning springs forward toward Drengar. The dwarf twitch in pain as the electricity shakes his body.

[sblock=Actions]
Behir – Breath weapon electricity Drengar, dmg 24.
Whisper - 
Toman –    .
Allyra –  
Turo - 
Drengar – Reflex save [Fail] .

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 2, 2009)

Feeling the electricity course through his body the dwarf flies into a rage, moves up to the creature and swings his waraxe at it.

OOC: Rage; Initiative; Attack; Damage (1d20+2=10, 1d20+17=24, 1d10+8=11)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Turo backs away from the pit and calls out to his god, asking Garl Glittergold to send aid against the lightning breathing lizard. Motes of gold and silver light sparkle in the air, beginning to coalesce into the form of a mighty bison.


*AC 20, HP 63/63

Initiative: 4
5' step to E4.
Cast Summon Monster III, calling a Celestial Bison (to square B6/B5)

(Once the bison is there, if Drengar drops to D9 they should be flanking the thing.)
*

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 2, 2009)

Whisper sees the explosion of lightning and decides that he wanted to be far from this creature and also his allies, no point creating a bigger target. 

He moves across the room, bringing up his weapon defensively and stands against the far wall, hoping to remain hidden.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to B3,drawing +1 short sword
Standard - Total defense
Hide/MS - +15

AC 29; F/R/W: +6/+13/+11
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2009)

The blue serpentine creature raise up, his upper body part sparkle to the light of the torches (or whatever source of light you carry). His lower body part is hidden and concealed in the dark pit. The creature roars and a lightning springs forward toward Drengar.

Whisper sees the explosion of lightning and decides that he wanted to be far from this creature and also his allies, no point creating a bigger target. He moves across the room, bringing up his weapon defensively and stands against the far wall, hoping to remain hidden.

**Ping for S@S and Thanee*


[sblock=Actions]
Behir – Breath weapon electricity Drengar, dmg 24.
Whisper - Move to B3,drawing +1 short sword.
Toman – .
Allyra – 
Turo - 
Drengar – Reflex save [Fail] .

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra backs off, back into the corridor, and conjures a cloud of shimmering particles around the creature, that glitter and sparkle and cover its whole body now.


OOC: 5-ft. step back into the corridor to G6; Cast _Glitterdust_ on the creature (DC 17 or blinded).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 6, 2009)

*Toman*

Seeing the gout of electricity surge through his dwarf friend, Toman makes the snap decision that this thing ain't friendly.

"I do not know what type of hell-spawn perversion of dragonkind you appear to be, but I do know that my steel will be your undoing!" 

He takes a small step closer to the beast as he looses his blade into a deadly pattern above his head.

[sblock=OOC]

5' step from D6 to C6, full attack on lizard boy.  2pt PA  +12/+7  2d4+16  no extra     1d6 from electricity, as I assume this thing is immune to electricity.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2009)

*End of Round 1*

Seeing the gout of electricity surge through his dwarf friend, Toman makes the snap decision that this thing ain't friendly. 
"I do not know what type of hell-spawn perversion of dragonkind you appear to be, but I do know that my steel will be your undoing!" 
He takes a small step closer to the beast as he looses his blade into a deadly pattern above his head. The blade cuts a very deep wound in the creature’s soft belly that cause him to shriek with pain.

Allyra backs off, back into the corridor, and conjures a cloud of shimmering particles around the creature, that glitter and sparkle and cover its whole body now. The spell sparkles and glitters in the wyrm’s eyes, making the creature to blink madly.

Turo backs away from the pit and calls out to his god, asking Garl Glittergold to send aid against the lightning breathing lizard. Motes of gold and silver light sparkle in the air, beginning to coalesce into the form of a mighty bison.

Feeling the electricity course through his body the dwarf flies into a rage, moves up to the creature and swings his waraxe at it. The waraxe sinks deep, spraying the dwarf with a warm shower of blood.

[sblock=Actions]
Behir – Breath weapon electricity Drengar, dmg 24. Will Save [Fail]
Whisper - Move to B3,drawing +1 short sword.
Toman – move to C6, Full attack 30 and 22, dmg 42.
Allyra – 5-ft. step back into the corridor to G6; Cast Glitterdust on the creature.
Turo - 5' step to E4. Cast Summon Monster III, calling a Celestial Bison
Drengar – Reflex save [Fail], move to D8, Rage, Attack 24, dmg 11.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Drengar – Rage
Turo – Summon monster III
 [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2009)

*Round 2 - End?*

It seems that the creature fell under Allyra’s spell, his eyes are swollen red with tears ... and not of joy. The creature, by mistake or willingly, loosens his grip from the pit’s ledge and tries to flee back to the darkness of the earth.
He manages to duck from the Toman’s blade by inches, but Drengar nails his waraxe to the back of the creature before the blue wyrm dives back to the darkness.

Drengar eyes catch a glimpse of the outline of the creature he dig into the earth of the vertical pit’s wall and flees down to the unknown.

*Turo can choose to end the spell and not lose it.
*Wow...Toman is a killing machine ... hmmm,  I’ll try to find a match for him.


[sblock=Actions]
Behir – Dropping back to the pit
Whisper - .
Toman – AoO vs. Behir 15.
Allyra –  .
Turo -  
Drengar –  AoO vs. Behir 27, dmg 12.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Drengar – Rage
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2009)

Whisper watches quietly from the shadows while Toman et all dispose of the creature. His skills were not needed, yet, so the ninja maintained a silent vigil in the darkness to see if the others are pursuing the foe.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Turo reverses the words of his chant as he sees his companions handily defeat the blue beast, deciding that Garl's blessings can best be saved until later.

*OOC: That went way faster than I expected.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

I'm assuming that since Toman's first round of attacks were a 30 and 22, that the rolled an 18, and 15.  (since he was using 2pt PA and thus had a +12/+7 attack bonuses)

Remember that a Falchion has a threat range of 18-20 (x2).

Just sayin'.  Toman could have been more of a death machine if he crit'ed the sucker, and didn't roll what appears to be a 3 on his AoO....

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

"So, what was that thing?" asks Turo, warily stepping closer to the edge of the dark pit to peer into it.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 13, 2009)

Whisper allowed his allies to investigate the hole while he crept to the entrance they'd come into the room from, seeing no other exits, so he can cover their efforts. That battle had surely made a lot of noise and the ninja was worried that other denizens of this place would come to investigate.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 13, 2009)

*Toman Kenthur*

The warrior calmly wipes the ichor off of his blade before momentarily sheathing it.

He steps towards the hole and looks down into its depths.

[sblock=Draconic]
"You show your true colors -- bastard of dragonkind!"
[/sblock]

"I am not sure what it was, but it represented its cowardly blue ancestry well."

"I would imagine we will not see it again."

"Do you have any idea how far down this hole goes?"

Toman looks around for any loose rocks nearby to drop down and listen to it hitting the bottom of the hole.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2009)

Toman finds plenty of rocks and stalagmite debris to throw down, he takes some and drops them into the dark pit.
Moments pass and nothing ... several options are available:
The pit is too deep and runs way into the depth of the earth into places that better left to the denizens of the underdark to dwell, or maybe there is a big cushion in the bottom.

Either way, the blue wyrm vanished in the darkness, the sound of his fleeing faded too.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

"Anyone got a couple of fireballs to toss down that pit?" Turo asks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Drengar*

"The cowawdly cweatuwe is gone. We should continue on with ouw jouwney."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

"Yes, well...I've heard you can never tell with dragonkind," answers Turo. The gnome adjusts his war helm, and then turns to move away from the pit, to finish searching the chamber. "Drive them off once, and they come come back with a vengeance the next time."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 23, 2009)

*Toman*

Hearing no sound come from the dropping of rocks piques the warrior's interest.

He picks up another rock, then chants a few arcane syllables, causing the rock to glow with a magical light.

He then drops it down the shaft, watching the sides of the shaft for any holes, as well as seeing how far down the light goes.....

OOC: Cast _Light_ upon rock, then drop in shaft.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Turo continues to search around the cavern while Toman runs his experiment.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Sorry, no fireballs. Not my area of expertise.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 24, 2009)

Turo search the room and finds nothing but dead roaches, bones, rotting fungus and rock debris.
Dropping the little rock to the pit, Toman finds out that the pit is approximately 10 feet. in diameter almost all the way down, looks like an old natural well, thought it is dry now and the bottom is far far away. Finally, the light source you dropped vanishes without a sound, but a glitter of water appeared for a moment and carried the rock to unknown depth.
As for side passages, you think you saw one deep below.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

"I'd prefer if we found another way down," says the gnome wryly. "I'm not much for climbing."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Whisper approaches as the others are staring in the well. "Someone could always just lower you down?" he suggests, as the ninja moves to the edge of the pit and begins to lower himself in. 

The way is not easy for the accomplished climber as he struggles to find hand holds.

[sblock=ooc]
climb (1d20 11=14) doh!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

Turo raises an eyebrow as their new companion begins to lower himself into the pit. "Don't you at least want a rope?" he asks incredulously.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
He should have used a rope, but then again, he also should have little difficulty climbing down with a +11... I sure hope the DC is only 15 else Whispers going to get all wet
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOCOf course he could always take 10 for a 21![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]That would have been too smart, though![/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 24, 2009)

*Toman*

"Impressive," says the warrior, remarking about the hole in the earth.

As the ninja reappears from no where and jumps over the ledge of the pit, his eyes widen a bit.

"I have a rope...." he starts to say he disappears from view.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

"He is certainly a crazy one," says Turo to Tomman.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 25, 2009)

*Toman*

"True.  I am assuming that he knows what he is doing."

"If we hear a splash, we'll know one way or the other."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 27, 2009)

The hasty ninja never heard the Keoish known phrase _“The pig who runs to the food pan quickly is the first to choke and die – don’t be a pig!”_ [Climb check: Fail]

A wrong placed foot takes off the balance and the hold of Whisper and he begins a freefall. The poor fellow bumps his body on protuberance rocks and thorny fungus.
[Reflex save: Pass] Luckily, Whisper manages to grab one of the hard rooted fungus and avoids falling further down into the unknown depth. Looking up, he sees his mouth-gaping friend looking at him from the pit’s ledge (20 ft high). 
[Tumble check Treat a fall as if it were 10 feet shorter: Pass] Whisper suffers 11 damage.
Below him (More then 100 ft.) is the bottom, or so he guess, but more trouble some is the heavy breath that he hears, there is something down there ... probably the wounded and very angry/hungry blue wyrm.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra looks into the pit. _“So, anyone got a rope handy?”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 27, 2009)

"Funny that you should mention that," says the large warrior, as he produces a rather large coil of rope from his backpack.

"Question is, do we use the rope to bring the ninja upwards, or lower ourselves after him?"
[sblock=OOC]
Use rope +6, have 150' of silk rope.  Find a tie-off point up here, then start to lower the rope into the pit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

"Haul him up," says the normally bold gnome, looking a bit concerned at the prospect of climbing down the pit. "I'm a fighting gnome, not a climbing gnome."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 30, 2009)

*Toman*

"How am I supposed to haul up a ninja?"

"I can't even see him down there anywhere...."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Drengar*

"Easy! Just lowew it down thewe. Move it awound a bit until you feel it snag on something. Then waise it back up. Hopefully what you bwing up is a ninja."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 2, 2009)

"I guess the blue wyrm creature would weigh more than this ninja-guy."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

"And if you pull up the snake, we can finish the job we started," says Turo.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 2, 2009)

"Hmmmm.... You posit an interesting idea.  Once I think I have the ninja on the rope, I should dangle him up and down in the hole, in hopes of luring the blue whelp up here so that we can finish him off."

He nods.

"Yes, quite interesting."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

"Just like fishing..." adds Turo with a smile.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 2, 2009)

*Toman*

Toman begins to dangle the rope back and forth in the hole.

"Here fishie, fishie, fishie...."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

*OOC: For the record, if anyone ever said our characters would be standing on the edge of a deep, dark pit holding a rope, using a ninja as a fishing lure to catch a blue dragon, I would have told them they were crazy! *


----------



## renau1g (Dec 2, 2009)

"hey! Hurry up! What in the hells are you doing?" Whisper hisses up to the others

[sblock=ooc]
Yeah, this is quite comedic
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 2, 2009)

*Toman*

"I think I failed my listen check -- as I don't hear anything..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2009)

Whisper manages to grab the rope and with a group effort he begins to climb while the others pull him up. But sadly, the blue wyrm is not lazy, without knowing from where exactly, a lightning springs from somewhere below toward the poor ninja that by miracle swings to the side and manages to “dodge” the center lines of devastating electrical force. _[Whisper suffers 10 damage only_].
The wounded creature is not chasing the ninja that finally pulled out from the depth of earth.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 4, 2009)

*Toman*

"Well, it appears we failed.  I felt a bite, but was unable to set the hook."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

The gnome cleric casts a stern look at Whisper and wags a finger at him. "Be more careful. This isn't playland. The caverns will spell the death for any that do not take them seriously."


----------



## renau1g (Dec 4, 2009)

"Yes, but perhaps in the future if I'm in need of help you could be so kind as to not risk my life by dangling me in front of hungry monsters?" Whisper says as he regains his balance.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 4, 2009)

*Toman*

"Its not our fault we could not see you down the pit."

"I saw the lightning stroke, so I figured you were the one on the rope."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Indeed, we lost enough good people down here already. No need for such a risk.”_

Allyra makes a step away from the hole as she listens for any movement, in case the beast comes back to the surface.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

"Since the beast seems unreachable in its pit, I recommend we withdraw." The gnome cocks his head back toward the entrance to the cavern. "We still have to find a way out of this place."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 7, 2009)

*Toman*

As he stows the rope once more in his pack,"Now that you have gathered yourself, show us the way."

He waits for the ninja-guy to head out of the chamber.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2009)

Neither sound nor movement comes from the deep pit. The wyrm is hiding, licking his wounds and vows revenge for future times.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

"Let us try the right passage at the first fork on our way back," suggests Turo.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 7, 2009)

"Dwengar, why don't you take the lead -- as you can actually see in the dark down here quite well."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Drengar*

The dwarf furrows his brow at Toman's mispronunciation of his name. "How many times must I tell you, Toman. My name is Dwengaw, not Dwengaw! The dwarf takes the lead. "Shhhh! Be vewy, vewy quiet." He procedes forward down the right passage back at the fork.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

*OOC: I'm hunting rabbits.*

Turo simply raises an eyebrow at the exchange between Drengar and Tomman, and then shrugs. He falls into line behind the warrior types.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2009)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods to Turo. _“Yes, there is little we can do here right now. If it comes back up to attack us again, we will have to deal with it then, I guess. But I suppose it will stay in this area here, so chances are we won't see it again anytime soon.”_


----------



## renau1g (Dec 8, 2009)

Whisper will provide a hidden rearguard, still smarting from the tumble he took earlier.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

At Allyra's words, Turo is struck by a sudden thought. "If you think it is worth it, I do have a spell prepared that would allow me to close off the mouth of the pit."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2009)

The party decide to turn on heel and leave the whisper's almost-death trap to the wounded blue wyrm. The party proceed to the next cave.
A large gallery with many ledges and shelves stretches some 110' east and west and 30' north and south. The arched ceiling is about 30' high at either end with a middle-area dome of about double that height. There are numbers of colorful rock formations here, including both stalactites and stalagmites. The many forms of fungus growing here compete with mineral deposits for the eye's attention to the most phantasmogoric series of shapes: here a spired deposit which could be an efreet castle, there a pocked toadstool looking like some hunched monster. As is so common, there are many insects here, as well as rats and bats. Metal glints on the floor - coins!

[sblock=Toman and Whisper]
You catch a glimpse of something moving in one of the alcoves (T1 on the map). It looks like a shaped rock - a horrid form of a gothic stone gargoyle that you are used to see on cathedrals.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 21, 2009)

*Toman*

Whispering quietly,"Up ahead, in the alcove, something moving -- looks like a gargoyle.  The coins are a distraction."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2009)

*Allyra*

_“Thanks for the warning. We should probably prepare ourselves for more of these beasts hiding around here,”_ Allyra says.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

The gnome nods at Toman's warning. and takes a moment to adjust his warhelm. "It is our duty to rid these caves of the vileness that dwells here, even as we search for an exit." The gnome hefts his morningstar. "Let us take the battle to them..."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 5, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Well, it is our duty to find what is hidden in these caverns, actually, but I suppose ridding them from such vile creatures will certainly improve the conditions around here. Speaking of which, how should we proceed?”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 5, 2010)

*Toman*

"Let us bring the fight to them then."

The warrior concentrates for a moment and invokes a simple arcane gesture.

_If ASF check passes:_

A blue shimmery disc of force appears before Toman, then the warrior briefly before he moves into the room, towards the alcove, falchion drawn and ready to charge!


_If ASF check fails:_

"Ehhh," grumbles the warrior briefly before he moves into the room, towards the alcove, falchion drawn and ready to charge!

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Shield_ (35% ASF chance, 10 round duration if successful), move into room, readying to charge when he spots something.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 9, 2010)

Toman cast a spell and a blue shimmery disc of force appears before him, then the warrior moves into the room, towards the alcove, falchion drawn. The skilled warrior zigzags among the rock formations and stalagmites. Once near the alcove he swings his sword at the stone skinned creature that tries to hover up and away. The sword smashes on the stone thing, cutting chunks of rock from it.

The creature shrieks and unleashes a series of attacks upon Toman. One claw scratches the warrior’s side and a horny head bang sends him away with a crushing thud into the torso.

In an instant, four almost invisible and camouflaged creature sweeps down from other hidden alcoves on the flatfooted party. One swoops Toman but his attack bounce back from the arcane shield. The other one, flank Toman and gore him in the back.

Two other gothic stone creatures surprise Drengar and Turo. The one attacking Drengar slides his head horns into the dwarf’s shoulder. The one attacking Turo claw the flatfooted gnome and gnaws his flesh with a vicious bite.

_****** Play along...******_


[sblock=Actions]
Toman – cast Shield – ASF [Pass], Attack margoyle1 29, dmg 17.
Margoyle1 – 2 claws Toman 25 and 17, Bite Toman 8 , Gore Toman 26 [Not critical]. Total Dmg 14.
Margoyle 2 – fly to U2, 2 claws Toman 15 and 16, Bite Toman 16 , Gore Toman 10 Margoyle 3 – fly to T3 Flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 21 and 24, Bite Toman 16 , Gore Toman 25. dmg 5.
Margoyle 4 – fly to Q2. 2 claws Drengar 17 and 16, Bite Drengar 20, Gore Drengar 24 Dmg 4.
Margoyle 5 – fly to P5. 2 claws Turo 12 and 18, Bite Turo 20 , Gore Turo 17. Total Dmg 8.

Whisper – FF .
Allyra –  FF .
Turo - FF 
Drengar –  FF.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (10 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2010)

*Allyra*

As Toman storms ahead into the room and is greated by a number of attackers, Allyra casts a summoning spell to send him some support at least. One of the black-furred apes, she often calls to help, appears near him and attacks one of the gargoyles.


OOC: _Summon Monster III_ (fiendish ape) on S3/R4 (large size); single claw attack on "3" (Atk +9 Dmg 1d6+7 (attack is magic, so no DR/magic)).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2010)

*OOC: Can I just say that Tomman's stupid non-good alignment really puts a damper on Turo's ability to drop Holy Smites? *


Turo goes into a defensive stance and calls upon the might of Garl Glittergold to empower his body with divine strength.


*AC 20, HP 55/63

Cast Defensively Divine Power vrs DC19: 26 (SUCCESS)*

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 11, 2010)

*Toman Kenthur - hp: 53/72  AC: 25/15/24*

"Have at thee foul rock creatures!"  screams the warrior.

He brings his blade high and chops into the creature he hit the last round, then catches himself, shifts his weight, and brings it around again for another blow.

He thinks to himself as he watches some blood drip from his shoulder,"This _shield_ was a very good idea."

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack on margoyle1 1pt PA -- +13/+8  2d4+14 damage

If margoyle #1 drops, then cleave into one of the others surrounding him.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 13, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Can I just say that Tomman's stupid non-good alignment really puts a damper on Turo's ability to drop Holy Smites? *




Not my fault that Turo doesn't have access to the Law domain.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Drengar*

Drengar swings his axe at the stone beastie in front of him and follows with a jab.

OOC: Attack & Damage (1d20+15=16, 1d10+6=12)
Secondary attack & damage for round 1 (1d20+10=11, 1d10+6=7)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

*OOC: Ping.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2010)

*Round 1 - continue*

Toman cast a spell and a blue shimmery disc of force appears before him, then the warrior moves into the room, towards the alcove, falchion drawn. The skilled warrior zigzags among the rock formations and stalagmites. Once near the alcove he swings his sword at the stone skinned creature that tries to hover up and away. The sword smashes on the stone thing, cutting chunks of rock from it.

The creature shrieks and unleashes a series of attacks upon Toman. One claw scratches the warrior’s side and a horny head bang sends him away with a crushing thud into the torso.

In an instant, four almost invisible and camouflaged creature sweeps down from other hidden alcoves on the flatfooted party. One swoops Toman but his attack bounce back from the arcane shield. The other one, flank Toman and gore him in the back.

Two other gothic stone creatures surprise Drengar and Turo. The one attacking Drengar slides his head horns into the dwarf’s shoulder. The one attacking Turo claw the flatfooted gnome and gnaws his flesh with a vicious bite.

Whisper decides to think about the situation (Delay to the end of turn – hopefully, renu will post something).

As Toman storms ahead into the room and is greated by a number of attackers, Allyra casts a summoning spell to send him some support at least. One of the black-furred apes, she often calls to help, appears near him and attacks one of the gargoyles.

Turo goes into a defensive stance and calls upon the might of Garl Glittergold to empower his body with divine strength.

Drengar swings his axe at the stone beastie in front of him, but the swing is slow and he cleaves one stalagmite and an innocent fungi.

_Whisper – Renu1g – you’re next – I’ll give a day or two.
OOC- S@S – your new post will be the first action for round 2._

[sblock=Actions]
Toman – cast Shield – ASF [Pass], Attack margoyle1 29, dmg 17.
Margoyle1 – 2 claws Toman 25 and 17, Bite Toman 8 , Gore Toman 26 [Not critical]. Total Dmg 14.
Margoyle 2 – fly to U2, 2 claws Toman 15 and 16, Bite Toman 16 , Gore Toman 10 Margoyle 3 – fly to T3 Flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 21 and 24, Bite Toman 16 , Gore Toman 25. dmg 5.
Margoyle 4 – fly to Q2. 2 claws Drengar 17 and 16, Bite Drengar 20, Gore Drengar 24 Dmg 4.
Margoyle 5 – fly to P5. 2 claws Turo 12 and 18, Bite Turo 20 , Gore Turo 17. Total Dmg 8.

Allyra –  FF, Summon Monster III (fiendish ape) on S3/R4, claw attack M3 28, dmg 9.
Turo – FF, Cast Defensively Divine Power.
Drengar –  FF, Attack M4. [natural 1].
Whisper – FF, delay and moved to the end of the line.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (10 rounds)
Turo - Divine Power (8 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 29, 2010)

OOC: AFAIK, renau1g has stopped playing 3E/3.5 and turned entirely to 4E.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanee said:


> OOC: AFAIK, renau1g has stopped playing 3E/3.5 and turned entirely to 4E.




*OOC: Not entirely, he just dropped MOST of his 3x games. He is still active in one of mine.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2010)

Invested with the strength of his god, Turo turns his morningstar upon the creature that had clawed and bitten him. "Feel the might of Garl Glittergold, beast!" cries the cleric, striking his foe with powerful blows of his weapon.

*AC 20, HP 63/79

Divine Power in effect (r1/8): BAB to +8, STR to 20 (+5), hit points to 79

Full attack +14/+9 (1d6+5)

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 29, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Not entirely, he just dropped MOST of his 3x games. He is still active in one of mine.*




_What?! Oh ...this is sad, considering (from my point of view) that 4e is horribly mechanic and boring. OK, I’ll move things along ... another one is going bite the dust._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 30, 2010)

*Round 2*

Considering his move, Whisper tries a low kick toward the stone creature but miss him by several inches. Angry he curses himself for the bad luck.

From behind, unseen and unheard by the group, crawls the blue wyrm. He is silent like death, using the battle mayhem to his advantage.
_*Snatch*_
With a quick move, from the opening of the cave he grabs whisper with a vicious bite and swallows him. The creature then back away, flees with the human meal. [DM comment - No one leaves my game and stays alive ]

*"Have at thee foul rock creatures!"* screams the warrior.
He brings his blade high and chops into the creature he hit the last round, then catches himself, shifts his weight, and brings it around again for another blow. 
The first swing crushes the creature to the ground, almost destroying it. The creature raises up and avoids the second swing and with a quick move and a series of attack, claw and gore the warrior. The creature on the other side bites the warrior weakly.

The Margoyle facing Drengar launch a series of attack on the dwarf, but alas, the dwarf deflects them all with a skilled show.
The last Margoyle leave Turo alone and fly to the side. Taking opportunity of Drengar not seeing him, he manages to claw and bite the dwarf.

Up next – Allyra and her ape, Turo (already posted) and Drengar.

[sblock=Actions]
Behir – surprise round. Bite attack Whisper [Natural 20], dmg 40. Grapple + Swallow [Success].
Toman – Full Attack margoyle1 25 and 12, dmg 20.
Margoyle1 – Full flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 27 and 14, Bite Toman 24 , Gore Toman 28 [Not critical]. Total Dmg 6.
Margoyle 2 – Full attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 18 and 21, Bite Toman 18 , Gore Toman 9.
Margoyle 3 – Full Flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 23 and 11, Bite Toman 28 [Not critical] , Gore Toman 12. dmg 1.
Margoyle 4 – Full attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 11 and 10, Bite Drengar 20, Gore Drengar 15 Dmg 4.
Margoyle 5 – 5 ft. to Q3, Full attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 27 and 16, Bite Drengar 14 , Gore Drengar 25. Total Dmg 12.
Allyra –   .
Fiendish ape -  .
Turo –  
Drengar –   .
Whisper – Grapple check [Fail]. DEAD.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (9 rounds)
Turo - Divine Power (8 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Toman Kenthur - hp: 46/72 AC: 25/15/24*

The warrior laughs off the creatures feeble attempts to bring him own.

"'Tis merely a flesh wound you worthless pebble!"

"Time to play hide the sword once more!"

He strikes out with his blade two more times, hoping to finish off the original margoyle, completely unaware of what happened to Whisper behind him.

[sblock=OOC]

Power attack 1 pt Margoyle #1 -- +13/+8  2d4+14 damage, cleave into #2 if #1 drops, and use any unused attacks on #2 once #1 is down.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2010)

*Allyra*

Allyra is busy watching the battle, so that she doesn't notice Whisper being carried away. She ponders whether she should cast another spell, while the summoned ape continues to pound the gargoyles, but for now Toman seems to hold up quite well.


OOC: Allyra - do nothing;
Ape - Full Attack on "3" (Atk +9/+9/+4 Dmg 1d6+7/1d6+7/1d6+3 (attacks are magic, so no DR/magic)).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

*OOC: Ping*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Drengar*

Seeing his effect on the stalagmite, Drengar swings down from above with his axe at the beastie in front of him and then follows with a slice.

OOC: Attack & Damage (1d20+15=23, 1d10+6=16)
Secondary attack & damage for round 2 (1d20+10=26, 1d10+6=13)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2010)

*Round 2 completed.*

Allyra is busy watching the battle, so that she doesn't notice Whisper being carried away. She ponders whether she should cast another spell, while the summoned ape continues to pound the gargoyles with a massive fist.

Invested with the strength of his god, Turo turns his morningstar upon the creature that had clawed and bitten him. "Feel the might of Garl Glittergold, beast!" cries the cleric, striking his foe with powerful blows of his weapon. The weapon cuts a piece from the stone creature but not hurting him seriously.

Seeing his effect on the stalagmite, Drengar swings his down from above with his axe at the beastie in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]
Behir – surprise round. Bite attack Whisper [Natural 20], dmg 40. Grapple + Swallow [Success].
Toman – Full Attack margoyle1 25 and 12, dmg 20.
Margoyle1 – Full flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 27 and 14, Bite Toman 24 , Gore Toman 28 [Not critical]. Total Dmg 6.
Margoyle 2 – Full attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 18 and 21, Bite Toman 18 , Gore Toman 9.
Margoyle 3 – Full Flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 23 and 11, Bite Toman 28 [Not critical] , Gore Toman 12. dmg 1.
Margoyle 4 – Full attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 11 and 10, Bite Drengar 20, Gore Drengar 15 Dmg 4.
Margoyle 5 – 5 ft. to Q3, Full attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 27 and 16, Bite Drengar 14 , Gore Drengar 25. Total Dmg 12.
Allyra –  nothing.
Fiendish ape - 3 claw attacks M3 27,12,7. dmg 12.
Turo – Full Attack M5, 30 and 15. dmg 6.
Drengar –  Full Attack M4, 23, dmg 16.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (9 rounds)
Turo - Divine Power (8 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2010)

*Important OOC:* Tailspinner, Drengar is level 8, I would expect him to have at least two attacks per round and you are posting only one... check your sheet and correct as necessary.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2010)

*Round 3*

The warrior laughs off the creatures feeble attempts to bring him own.
"'Tis merely a flesh wound you worthless pebble!"
"Time to play hide the sword once more!"
He strikes out with his blade two more times, hoping to finish off the original margoyle, completely unaware of what happened to Whisper behind him.
The blade strikes true, slicing the stone creature to half. Continuing with the momentum, Toman arch the blade above his head and into the nearest Margoyle.

The second Margoyle claws and gore Toman’s shield but the third Margoyle manage to claw the warrior, leaving a minor scratch.

The two other Margoyles circle Drengar and flank attack him, causing him deep wounds.

Pending Allyra, Turo and Drengar.

[sblock=Actions]
Toman – Full Attack margoyle1 35 [Critical] and 15, dmg 40. cleave M2, 31, dmg 21.
Margoyle1 – Destroyed.
Margoyle 2 – Full attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 24 and 13, Bite Toman 13 , Gore Toman 15.
Margoyle 3 – Full Flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 23 and 25, Bite Toman 16 , Gore Toman 7. dmg 2.
Margoyle 4 – 5 ft. to O4, Full flank attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 19 and 25, Bite Drengar 14, Gore Drengar 24. Dmg 8.
Margoyle 5 – 5 ft. to Q4, Full flank attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 17 and 19, Bite Drengar 27 , Gore Drengar 20. Dmg 4.
Allyra –  
Fiendish ape -.
Turo –.
Drengar –  .

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (8 rounds)
Turo - Divine Power (7 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2010)

*Allyra*

Allyra withdraws from the nearby gargoyle, while her summoned ape continues to attack.


OOC: Allyra - Withdraw to Q2;
Ape - Full Attack on #3 (Atk 21/29/16 Dmg 12/13/4 + 2nd Claw Critical Atk 19 Dmg 11 (attacks are magic, so no DR/magic)).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Drengar*

The dwarf sidesteps to move out of the flank and swings his axe in a double sweeping motion at Margoyle #5.

OOC: 5-feet step to Q-5.
Attacks for first & second attacks (1d20+15=34, 1d20+10=30)
Critical confirm for second attack (1d20+10=30)
Damage for first & second (crit) attacks (1d10+6=11, 3d10+18=30)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 18, 2010)

*Toman Kenthur - hp: 44/72 AC: 25/15/24*

"ha HAH!"

"I LAUGH AT THAT!"

The warrior was almost in a frenzy at this point -- knee deep in battle, blood pouring from various wounds upon his body, covered in rubble(?) from his foes, but he kept on going.  Onlookers might think the plate-clad warrior had some sort of barbarian training, but they would be incorrect.

"You think you can beat ME?"

"I am the bringer of your destruction!"

His blade flashes around his body in a complex dance, then it slams into the next margoyle twice.

[sblock=OOC]
Power attack 1 pt Margoyle #2 -- +13/+8 2d4+14 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

Unable to reach Toman to provide healing, Turo grits his teeth and continues to pound away at the nearest Margoyle.


*AC 20, HP 63/79

Divine Power in effect (r2/8): BAB to +8, STR to 20 (+5), hit points to 79

Full attack (2 attacks) +14/+9 (1d6+5)

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2010)

*End of Round 3*

Allyra withdraws from the nearby gargoyle, while her summoned ape continues to attack.
The mighty black guerrilla’s fists crush the stone creature to stones and rubble, shutting down the sinister red spark in his eyes forever.

Unable to reach Toman to provide healing, Turo grits his teeth and pounds his weapon on the nearest Margoyle, but alas, the non magical weapon fails to cause any real damage.

Drengaar side steps to face a margoyle. He swings a devastating arch like blow and cuts the opposing opponent to half. Stone and rubble flies all over, showering the menacing dwarf with a rain of rubble.

[sblock=Actions]
Toman – Full Attack margoyle1 35 [Critical] and 15, dmg 40. cleave M2, 31, dmg 21.
Margoyle1 – Destroyed.
Margoyle 2 – Full attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 24 and 13, Bite Toman 13 , Gore Toman 15.
Margoyle 3 – Full Flank attack Toman. 2 claws Toman 23 and 25, Bite Toman 16 , Gore Toman 7. dmg 2, Dead.
Margoyle 4 – 5 ft. to O4, Full flank attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 19 and 25, Bite Drengar 14, Gore Drengar 24. Dmg 8.
Margoyle 5 – 5 ft. to Q4, Full flank attack Drengar. 2 claws Drengar 17 and 19, Bite Drengar 27 , Gore Drengar 20. Dmg 4.
Allyra –  withdraw to Q2.
Fiendish ape – Full attack margoyle3, 21,29 [Critical] and 16. dmg 36.
Turo – Full attack Margoyle 5, 20 and 16. dmg 0.
Drengar –  5 ft’ to Q5, Full attack Margoyle 5, 34 and 30 [Critical], dmg 41.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (8 rounds)
Turo - Divine Power (7 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2010)

*Round 4 - (End of combat?)*

*"ha HAH!" *
*"I LAUGH AT THAT!"*
The warrior was almost in a frenzy at this point -- knee deep in battle, blood pouring from various wounds upon his body, covered in rubble(?) from his foes, but he kept on going. Onlookers might think the plate-clad warrior had some sort of barbarian training, but they would be incorrect.
*"You think you can beat ME?"
"I am the bringer of your destruction!"*
His blade flashes around his body in a complex dance, and then it slams into the next margoyle twice, causing him deep wounds.

The two creatures that are still “alive” withdraw by flying up and away from the chopping melee weapons of the group. 
The cieling is aprox. 30' high with holes, shelves and niches to land on.

[sblock=Actions]
Toman – Full Attack margoyle2, 30 and 25, dmg 33.
Margoyle 2 – Withdraw up to the ceiling.
Margoyle 4 – Withdraw up to the ceiling.
Allyra –  .
Fiendish ape –.
Turo –.
Drengar –  .

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
Toman – Shield (7 rounds)
Turo - Divine Power (6 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2010)

_OOC: was Toman's damage and attack rolls correct? 30 and 25 to hit, and only do 16 damage?  _


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2010)

*OOC @ S@s: I think they have DR of some sort, because Turo kept hitting for 0 or 1 point of damage.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2010)

OOC: AHH! I hate DR!  Especially if it isn't just DR/magic.  FWIW, I just realized that for this entire battle, I've forgotten to add in the 1d6 acid damage from my weapon crystal.  Probably because last battle was against acid-immune-lizard-that-stalks-and-eats-ninjas.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it was my mistake. You hit twice (and you have magical weapon so no DR). I threw only one damage and not twice. As for the acid damage – You must remind me about that stuff. I corrected the damage to 33, but the creature have not fallen yet.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2010)

Ping


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

"Does anyone have a way to flush those beasts from their hiding holes?" asks the gnome.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC: Strahd - how many holes/niches are there in the ceiling?  did the ones that retreated go to separate ones or all into the same?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 9, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Strahd - how many holes/niches are there in the ceiling?  did the ones that retreated go to separate ones or all into the same?




Many ... one departed to the northern part of the cave. The other to the opposite side.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Hmm... no, I don't think so. At least nothing, that I would be sure about. But I think they had enough, anyways. Let's continue. We know they are here, so we just have to be careful in the vincinity next time.”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Turo adjusts his warhelm, and raises a skeptical eyebrow at Allyra's words. "Fair enough, but the last time we had thought a beast here had had enough, it came back to devour one of our newfound companions."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2010)

*Toman*

"Gah," says Toman as he spits on the ground.

"Cowards.  Cowards made of stone, but hearts made of mud."

"What?  Someone was eaten?  Don't tell me -- it was that ninja guy."

"That god-forsaken blue wyrm did it, didn't he?"

He looks back to the ceiling.

"I could probably get up there, but only once -- probably not worth it."

"We should probably search the place for anything valuable and leave."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

"Then let us search this place, and move on. We've spent far too many days in the dark and dank as it is."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2010)

The dark red gleaming eyes that stare evilly at you can be seen from inside the deep niches but the stone monsters do nothing. Surely, they have some intelligence and decide that enough is enough.

Searching the large gallery cave floor takes some time and you did stop the glint of coins when you entered.
You find: 107 copper coins, 89 silver, 284 gold and 59 platinum. 10 moon-white gems (worth 10 gold each), 3 necklaces (worth 20, 50 and 75 gold).


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

"Plenty of coin," says the gnome cleric, with a shake of his head. "It does us little good here though."


*OOC: Are we missing some loot from the loot post? I thought we had found some magical weapons and such?

Edit: Nevermind. Found it. I was hoping that the Spear +2 was a gnome-sized Shortspear +2. LOL. Turo really needs a magic weapon.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 21, 2010)

The party stare in awe at the coins. saying nothing.
Then, a loud tremble comes from somewhere in the deep caves, the earth is moving, moments pass and the earthquale stops. somewhere rocks fell, the mountain is angry.

*Ping


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“I guess it's time to move on. Let's bag this and see what else we can discover. By the way... where is Whisper? Anyone seen him?”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2010)

"Lets head out of here then." 

He points to the exit to the west.

"That sneaky fellow is probably around here somewhere.  He hasn't done much except hide since we found him."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

"If he wants to survive this place, he will show himself soon enough," says Turo. The gnome nods at the warriors to lead the way, ready to follow deeper into the earth.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2010)

You pass through the far western exit, or at least you guess it is west.
The caves turns and shifts to another junction so you follow the "right" rule and enter into a big cave.
This large chamber is over 60' high and has many shelves and irregularities along its walls. Many stalactites hang from the stony roof far above, and some are of great size and exceptional beauty. The floor is littered with occasional stalagmites, and there are several central formations of massive dimension, each being well over 20' high.

*Thanee - what about the ape ?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2010)

"Hey Padre," says Toman to the gnome, as his blood continues to provide a trail for anyone wishing to track them,"Care to share some of your conjuration(healing) with me?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

"That would be Jewel," says Turo with a wry smile. "Not padre." With that, the gnome moves to inspect Toman's wounds.


*How wounded is Toman? Anyone else?


AC 20, HP 63/63

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2010)

ooc: Toman is at 44/72


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

Turo withdraws a wand from his pack, and uses it to send healing warmth flowing into Toman's body, easing his pain and closing his wounds.


*3 charges from Wand of CLW healing 16 points of damage, plus another charge  healing 5 points of damage for 21 points cured.


AC 20, HP 63/63

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2010)

Ping


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Theses caverns are endless...”_ Allyra says, sighing lightly.

_“Let's see what kind of bloodsucking predator awaits us here!”_

She carefully rounds the bigger stalagmite/-tite formation near them to take a closer look into the huge cavern.


OOC: The ape vanishes after a few rounds.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2010)

Turo replaces his wand, and draws his morningstar. With a nod, the gnome leads the way forward, to see what awaits in the next cavern.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 9, 2010)

The hulking warrior looks quizzically at the wizard for a moment, pondering her grip on the common tongue.

"Trust me, the less time we spend in this place, the better our moods will remain."

He walks off into the cavern, keeping his eyes and ears open, and his blade drawn in his right hand.

Turning his head to the side,"C'mon shorties, keep up!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2010)

Crouching atop the stalagmites are four creatures. The look like orangutans except for their gruesome visage and tushes. Their hands and feet have six digits with exceptionally long claws. The furs are reddish-brown and the claws are yellowish-gray.
[sblock=Thanee] Allyra identify them as Bar-lgura demons [/sblock]
Once eye contact is established a moment pass and wicked, utterly evil darkness drops on the cave. Someone placed an arcane darkness on the area.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Foul demons!”_ Allyra warns the others!


[SBLOCK=Strahd]Does Allyra know anything about these demons other than their name? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=Strahd]Does Allyra know anything about these demons other than their name? [/SBLOCK]



[sblock=Thanee] They can open a portal to the abyss and summon other bar-lgura demons.
They are Immune to poison and electricity; cold, fire, and acid
Bar-lguras can communicate telepathically and they posses many spell like abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Turo takes a deep breath to steady himself against the sudden darkness, and then summons the power of Garl Glittergold. Not needing to see the foe, the gnome blasts the area in which the enemies stand with his deities just and holy might!


*Holy Smite centered on the creatures, 5d8 damage + 1 round blindness (or 8d6 vrs evil outsiders). Will save vrs DC18 for half-damage and to avoid blindness.

AC 20, HP 63/63
Initiative: 14

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Drengar*

Upset by the sudden darkness, the dwarf flies into a frenzie.

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=8); Rage.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 17, 2010)

Toman reacts quicker than normal for him, realizes that in this encounter, brute strength will win the day.

He quickly tries to continue his hot-streak of casting in armor and intones another of his known spells, seeking to grow larger.


[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Enlarge Person_ on self.  ASF chance of >0%

Initiative roll:
1d20+1=18
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2010)

Moments pass after Turo’s holy smite spell and nothing happens. The cave is shrouded in a sinister evil darkness but nothing leaps from the dark to attack and you feel nothing move toward you.

What do you do? Since you cannot see each other you can guess the way outside from where you just entered or move in total darkness where luck will lead you.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 26, 2010)

ooc: Toman tries to cast his spell on himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 27, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> ooc: Toman tries to cast his spell on himself.




Success.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

Turo walks cautiously backward, trying to reach the edge of the darkness. As he does so, he summons light, though he suspects his own spell may be too weak to counter the darkness.


*Move to AG7, cast light!

AC 20, HP 63/63
Initiative: 14

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2010)

*Allyra*

Allyra likewise retraces her steps backwards, trying to get out of the darkness that way, while whispering to the others.

_“Let's get out the way we came in, carefully.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 29, 2010)

*Toman Kenthur*

"Back?" says the warrior quizzically,"Are you kidding me? These foul creatures deserve to be struck down!"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“But not here in the dark...”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 30, 2010)

Speaking to the darkness, as he has no idea where Allyra is currently,"You appear to be magickally inclined -- dispel this darkness then, so we can take the fight to these odd creatures whose very feet are attached to a flooring of some sort!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2010)

Turo and Allyra manage to step out of the darkness to where they stood before encountering the demons.
Again, nothing seem to happen.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 30, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Sorry, but that is not my area of expertise.”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

*OOC: Did Turo's light spell have any effect on the darkness?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Did Turo's light spell have any effect on the darkness?*




No, it's too weak. _Daylight _will do the trick.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

Turo contemplates why he failed to prepare a spell of daylight; after all, in the gloom of these caverns such a thing could prove useful. He breathes a heavy sigh and glances at Allyra. "I could attempt to dispel the darkness, but if any of the beasts remain, they could just summon darkness anew."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 6, 2010)

*Toman*

Sighing, the enlarged warrior begins to step backwards in the darkness towards the voices of the wielders of feeble arcane and divine magic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 10, 2010)

You venture one by one from the darkness and find yourself in the entrance to this place.
Nothing creepy venture from the sinister darkness to haunt you ... yet.

_*Check the map above and decide what to do._


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2010)

*Drengar*

After regrouping with the others, the dwarf speaks up. "I'm gonna go awound to the left. Someone else wanna go wight? I'm gonna follow the wall." He starts heading to the left using the wall on the left as a guide.


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“I'm sorry, but I really do not see any reason to go in there. We should head back and try one of the other ways first, then come back here, when the magic has worn off, hopefully.”_


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

"I agree with Allyra," says the gnome cleric. "Let us see if we can find another path around this area."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2010)

You leave the big darkened chamber and circle the area in intention of getting back to the chamber from the other side. You reach to another opening.
The most notable feature of this place, other than the smooth walls and ceiling, are the large, round boulders scattered around. As you look the floor over, a drain-like slope to a great sinkhole in the center catches your attention. It might be that at one time a flow of water filled this place but later drained away with the opening of the sinkhole. The latter is a shaft funneling down to a pipe of about 8' diameter. Light reveals that it goes down over 50'.

From the other side of the shadowy cavern (~30') rise a bulbs thing in the air, like a balloon. Mother of Horrors - It is a beholder! and he is floating your way.

[sblock=Toman]
Hmm. something strange about this beholder ... it doesn't look like one. No open mouth. It is a gas spore.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2010)

*Drengar*

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2010)

*Allyra*

OOC: Initiative 15


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2010)

OOC - post actions


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Turo draws his morningstar and moves slowly around the well, keeping his eyes on the beholder.


*Initiative: 17

Move to AG13, draw morningstar*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2010)

*Allyra*

OOC: Knowledge (dungeoneering) 24 - What does Allyra know about Beholders?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2010)

[sblock=Allyra]
24 is good enough to know the abilities in the 3.5 MM.
YOu can share it with your comrads.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“A beholder!? These creatures are extremely dangerous! Beware! Its eyestalks can create destructive magic and the big eye allows it to shut down any magic we use against it,”_ Allyra recalls and backs off instinctively around the corner.


OOC: Move to AB11.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2010)

*Toman Kenthur*

The warrior looks over the advancing creature -- initially thinking it to be a beholder.

"That is no beholder!"

"Its a gas spore!  We'd be best served to bring it down before it gets close."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

Turo pulls up short at Toman's words, not ready to approach the creature any closer.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2010)

OOC: How far away are the spores?  If they are still 20 - 30' away, Toman will sheathe his blade and unsling his longbow.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2010)

S@S - The gas spores are 30 ft' away.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 8, 2010)

The spores are 30' away from the party.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: Well, I have acted already.  But one question... how many spores are there?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: Toman will be unslinging his bow and firing at the closest spore.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 9, 2010)

Turo draws his morningstar and moves slowly around the well, keeping his eyes on the beholder. 

“A beholder!? These creatures are extremely dangerous! Beware! Its eyestalks can create destructive magic and the big eye allows it to shut down any magic we use against it,” Allyra recalls and backs off instinctively around the corner.

The warrior looks over the advancing creature -- initially thinking it to be a beholder.
"That is no beholder!”
"Its a gas spore! We'd be best served to bring it down before it gets close."
Toman unslings his bow and fires an arrow.
Bull’s eye, the arrow tears the spore thing ... “BOOM” a thundering sound of explosion is heard all around you and the cave’s shakes loudly with a shock wave, causing stalactites to fall from the ceiling.

Once Toman shouts that he recognizes the creature as a gas spore, Turo holds his place, fixing his gaze on the spore that just exploded, not paying attention to the horror that lurks behind him in the dark corner cave.

Another gas spore which floated hidden in the dark corner rises and advances toward Turo. It is a matter of second since he was hidden 5’ from the priest, he floats behind him, towering him like a giant, almost touching it, releasing fungus spores to the air.

[sblock=Actions]
Turo – Move to AG13, draw morningstar. [Spot = 5 FAIL]
Allyra –  Move to AB11.
Toman – Draw bow, range attack gas spore 18.
Drengar –  Nothing, fails to spot the other spore.
Gas spore – Destroyed.
Gas spore2 – floats to AG12

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

With the spore so near, Turo moves to strike the creature...but the sudden explosion of the other one across the chamber quickly causes the gnome to reverse his strike and back away.


*Move to AH16*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2010)

As a result from the first explosion another rock falls from the cieling to the floor, making a loud *PING *sound.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2010)

"Did you hear that?"

"Sounds odd to me."

Toman draws another arrow as he moves 5' to the southwest and fires at the remaining spore.

"Take cover little man!"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“We should pick them off from a save distance... unfortunately, I do not have a lot of spells for that purpose.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2010)

With the spore so near, Turo moves to strike the creature...but the sudden explosion of the other one across the chamber quickly causes the gnome to reverse his strike and back away.

*“We should pick them off from a save distance... unfortunately, I do not have a lot of spells for that purpose.” Allyra calls
*

*"Did you hear that?" "Sounds odd to me."*
Toman draws another arrow as he moves 5' to the southwest and fires at the remaining spore. *"Take cover little man!"*

_*Boom*_ the gas spore explodes, sending organic debris to the four winds, luckily without hurting any of you. Moments pass and silence falls on the caves, but the loud explosion clearly notified the denizens of the caverns that something is happening.

 [sblock=Actions]
Turo – Move to AH16
Allyra –  Nothing.
Toman – Draw bow, range attack gas spore 17.
Drengar –  Nothing.
Gas spore2 – Destroyed.

Spells and effects:
Allyra – mage armor.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2010)

"Well, if all of these cavern dwellers didn't already know we are here, they certainly do now," says Turo, pulling himself off of the ground where he had dived for cover. The gnome brushes dust and dirt off of his surcoat, and then adjusts his warhelm. "Should we push on?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, I agree. We should not linger here for too long, in case someone comes to investigate the noise.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 16, 2010)

*Toman Kenthur*

The warrior puts his bow back onto its strap on his backpack, and unsheathes his blade once more.

"Good reflexes there Turo!"

Toman does a quick scan of the cavern for anything of interest before pressing on with the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2010)

Toman’s quick scan reveals nothing and if something was here it is buried under the debris caused by the spore’s explosions. You leave the ruined chamber for the insects and the roaches to feast on the organic remains of the spores and enter into a wide cavern gallery with many exits.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

"Right?" suggests the gnome, really not having any idea of where in these dank depths they should actually go.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 17, 2010)

"The right it is." Toman says


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2010)

You continue your marching on the rocky fungus dotted floor of the cavern and arrive to another big chamber with several ways that lead out of it. The walls of this chamber are dotted with several glowing fungus that spread blue and violet glowing around you.
Nothing that threatens you live here but small rodents and roaches.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2010)

*Toman*

"Right again?" asks Toman as he reaches the four way stop in the caverns.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

Turo smiles and nods. "Make it so."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2010)

The tunnel forks again to the right and to the left. Far to the right, some 50' the tunnel end, but you spot another turn before the dead end.
The left tunnel goes far into the darkness.
Here and their you spot some glowing mushrooms, that outline the cave walls.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2010)

"Let's try left, this time," says the gnome.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 26, 2010)

"This place can't be this empty...  Best be on your toes."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2010)

"Maybe we've slain all the denizens of this place already," says Turo, a hint of hopefulness in his voice. "Of course, that seems unlikely, given the resistance we've met so far."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2010)

"My blade has not been bathed in enough of their foul blood for my imprisonment to be avenged."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

Turo smiles. "Well then, I guess we should be finding some more cave dwellers for you to kill."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2010)

The tunnel forks to a little cave. This small and non-descript area has a strange box in its center. Atop the box is a skull - probably that of a human or elf.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

Turo points at the box with his morningstar. "Well, that's a bit out of place. Anyone think its a trap?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“I have heard about monsters that are able to make themselves appear as simple pieces of furniture, waiting for some foolish folks to get close enough before ambushing them.”_


OOC: Knowledge (dungeoneering) 26. Should be good enough to know about mimics.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2010)

As Allyra analyzes the situation, Turo looks for a chunk of stone upon the ground that he might throw at the chest.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 31, 2010)

OOC: What does the box look like?  A chest with a locking mechanism?  A cardboard box?  something else?  stone?  wood?  metal?  leather?  pleather?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC:A cardboard box?




OOC: Did they have cardboard in D&D times?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2010)

OOC: Well, one could _wish_ for corrugated cardboard.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2010)

It’s is a big wooden trunk.

[sblock=Allyra]
Thought she hasn’t spotted a mimic and never seen one, the stories she heard during her arcane studies speak of mimics as a lonely objects of treasure in a lone room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

Turo hefts a chunk of stone from the floor, and lobs it at the wooden trunk.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2010)

Toman sheathes his blade, unslings his bow, then fires an arrow into the wooden chest.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2010)

"Always got to outdo me," mumbles Turo as Toman nocks his arrow.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 2, 2010)

"Just met you," he says nonchalantly,"but I guess I hang in a metal cage for days or weeks on end, waiting for my imminent death better than you as well?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2010)

"Without a doubt," answers the gnome. "But there is still plenty of opportunity for imminent death in this place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2010)

_“Doiinggg”_
Toman nails his arrow into the wooden trunk. Nothing happens.
Turo’s stone flies over and lands near the trunk, again, nothing happens.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 3, 2010)

The warrior looks nonplussed at the response from his arrow.  He slings it back over his shoulder and draws his blade.

"Well, seems like it isn't one of those things that look like other things."

"Did that stealthy man get eaten or lost?  I haven't seen any sign of him lately."

He calls out to him, just in case,"Hey, stealthy guy, are you here?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2010)

No response. Whisper is no where to be seen.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 4, 2010)

"Well, I've only been free from my cage for a few hours now, but even to me, that stealthy guy didn't appear to last long." 

"I'm not very good at finding traps and things of that nature, although I'm not too bad at disarming them once they're pointed out to me."

"And I would imagine that thing is trapped."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

"I provide the blessings of Garl Glittergold," says the gnome, drawing his morningstar. "I have no skill with traps." With that, Turo begins to slowly and cautiously walk toward the chest, testing each step carefully before putting his full body weight upon the ground.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2010)

Turo arrives to the chest while the others are waiting in the back. Turo spot nothing that could result with his own death or the party’s doom.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Well, it was as good a guess as any other...”_ Allyra adds with a shrug.

_“But it sure is weird to have a wooden trunk stay here all by its own.”_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Turo raps solidly upon the wooden trunk with his morningstar.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2010)

Fearing the horror of a demi-chest the party members never thought of looking to the darkness of the ceiling, thought, the creature is so camouflaged, they really never had a chance to spot it.

From above, like a leathery blanket of terror, lies a creature that is know in the tomes as – lurker above, a creature waiting for a prey to drop on. It is a flat creature, around 20 feet wide and 10 feet long, with two large eyes located near the center of its front edge. No more than a foot thick, it resembles a manta ray. Its skin is smooth, black and rubbery on the top, but its underside has the coloration and texture of stone.

The creature falls like a stone on Turo, slamming the chest and the little cleric to the ground. Almost instantly, he wraps himself around the gnome, grappling him with enormous strength.

_Attack Flatfotted Turo – 32 [Success] ; Slam Damage 13
[Improved grab Free action] – Grapple Attack – 43 [Success] ; Constrict damage 19._


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2010)

Turo struggles feebly against the incredibly strength and massive bulk of the creature now pinning him to the ground.


*OOC: I honestly don't think there is a single thing that Turo can do to escape. None of his usable spells have only a "S" component. 

Help!*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“I just knew there was something wrong with this chest...”_

Allyra quickly browses through her array of spells to see what could help poor Turo out of this constriction.

She decides on first getting their numbers up, this creature would have to be dealt with swiftly, either way.


OOC: sudden maximized Summon Monster IV (summon 3 Apes to attack directly).
Position the Apes behind the creature as much as possible, so our fighters can still move in from ahead.

Attacks: AC 23 DMG 10; AC 28 DMG 12; AC 19 DMG 9.

Can we still see Turo? i.e. can we cast touch range spells on him? I suppose so, but just checking to make sure. 

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: You need spells without S not spells with S only. 

[SBLOCK=Summoned Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 19, 2010)

*Toman*

The warrior's eyes grow wide in alarm as the ceiling falls and wraps up the little gnome.

He instinctively brings his blade up and swings it down upon the odd creature with a vicious ferocity, attempting to cleave it in twain with each stroke.

OOC: Full attack on Lurker, 4 pt PA, so +10/+5 to hit for 2d4+20 +1d6 acid damage per successful swing


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanee said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: You need spells without S not spells with S only.




*OOC: You know what I meant!  I got really excited when I saw Turo had Stone Shape prepared, thinking he could create a depression in the floor below him. But when I saw it had a "S" component, my excitement turned to disappointment.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2010)

*Round 1*

The warrior's eyes grow wide in alarm as the ceiling falls and wraps up the little gnome.
He instinctively brings his blade up and swings it down upon the odd creature with a vicious ferocity, attempting to cleave it in twain with each stroke.
[Full attack 13 (miss) & 23 (hit) ; dmg 27 + 6 acid = 33]
The blade sinks deep and blood begins to pour from the creature’s open wide wounds. 

“I just knew there was something wrong with this chest...”
Allyra quickly browses through her array of spells to see what could help poor Turo out of this constriction. She decides on first getting their numbers up, this creature would have to be dealt with swiftly, either way.
[sudden maximized Summon Monster IV]
The 3 apes punch the lurker with their fists [AC 23 DMG 10; AC 28 DMG 12; AC 19 DMG 9.]

Turo struggles to no avail. The creature is too strong for him.
Turo looks in horror as tiny sharp teeth all around him begin to eat him. Suddenly, still covered by the huge blanket creature, the creature begins to levitate up.
[Damage to Turo – 30 hp] [You have 62 damage overall with the 32 from the previous round]

Drengar ...

Inits:
Toman
Turo
Allyra
Ape1
Ape2
Ape3 
Lurker above
Drengar


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Drengar*

The dwarf attacks the creature with his waraxe.

OOC: +15/+10 to hit; 1d10+6 damage


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2010)

*Allyra*

Allyra waits to see, whether her fellow warriors and summoned minions are able to deal with this threat.

Only, if Turo is still threatened by the creature, will the wizardess step in and free the gnome with a spell, that turns him into a gaseous cloud.


OOC: Allyra delays behind the Apes. If the monster is still active after the attacks, she will move in and cast _Gaseous Form_ on Turo, allowing him to free himself.

Attacks: (Rolls)
Ape #1 AC 17 DMG 13; AC 29 DMG 8; AC 11 DMG 9.
Ape #2 AC 22 DMG 10; AC 16 DMG 11; AC 14 DMG 7.
Ape #3 AC 30 DMG 12; AC 23 DMG 9; AC 11 DMG 4.

[SBLOCK=Summoned Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 26, 2010)

OOC: How far up is the creature now?  within melee?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2010)

OOC: Hmm... good question, I actually missed that part about levitating (though it can't have gone far, i.e. just a 5-ft. step upwards, otherwise there would have been a number of AoOs).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2010)

OOC: Good call on the AoO's, forgot about that with the whole 3rd dimension stuff.  Plus, this carpet can't have good or perfect manuevreability, so it probably can't climb that fast.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2010)

Turo slowly (quickly) bleeds to death within the creature's deadly grip.


*Hit Points 01/63*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2010)

OOC: How does it feel to be the stuffing in a crepe?  Actually, in hindsight, it is probably best that Turo was the one wrapped up, since he has a lot of hp and Toman can cut him out fairly quickly, along with the apes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2010)

*End of comabt*

Advancing with confidence, Drengar attacks the creature with his waraxe.
His first swing strikes the creature on his way up, but the second one is a total miss.
[Attack 18 & 11, damage 16]

A series of fast attacks (AoO) wounds the creature as he levitates and kills him. The lurker collapse on the floor. Inside, Turo struggles for breath, waiting for his companions to free him. He lies, wrapped by the massive black rubbery creature on top of him, beneath him the remains of a shattered chest.
[Toman AoO 29, damage 30]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Drengar*

As the creature falls back to the floor of the cave the dwarf rushes forward to try to free Turo from the body of the massive black rubbery creature.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2010)

As his companions pull him from the remnants of the vile Lurker, Turo draws a ragged breath. His eyes slowly focus on the others as he lies on his back upon the hard stone floor. "Thank Garl Glittergold for such stalwart companions," he says quietly. "I thought that thing would surely be the end of me."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 1, 2010)

"I think that went fairly well, except for the whole  near-death-experience part." says Toman.

He gives a glance around the room for anything of value, then he takes a closer look at the chest in the middle, which he suspects is empty of anything of value, as how could a flying doormat put treasure into a chest?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2010)

Pulling the big creature to the side you manage to free the broken gnome that lies on the floor, gazing to the ceiling and mumbling prayers for his god.

Beside him lies a shattered silver chest. Inside you find a rolled carpet and 9 gems. There are 2 broken jars and 1 broken potion, their content is lost forever.

*************

_EDIT: It's been a while since I updated the XP and treasure post in the RG. I'll do it now._


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2010)

While the others go about collecting the remnants of the chest, Turo prays to Garl Glittergold to heal his wounds.


*HP 63/63

Drop Dismissal for Cure Critical Wounds, healing 25 points.
Drop Searing Light for Cure Serious Wounds, healing 18 points.
Drop Lesser Restoration for Cure Moderate Wounds, healing 19 points.


[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2010)

"Do you think this carpet is that things kid?" says Toman dryly.

"Lets get moving."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2010)

Turo sighs. "Onward, then," he says to Toman. "But this time, you go first."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2010)

Gathering the healed gnome and the items you just found, you return to the entrance of the cave and decide your next move, not before waving goodbye to the black apes as they vanish to their home plain, again after a fruitful job.
As you walk to the entrance, you cannot avoid thinking how many black apes are living somewhere in the cosmos ...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2010)

"Lets go this way." says Toman, pointing his massive blade towards the southeast.

"Remember, I can't see in the dark, so me leading us in the dark would not prove too useful..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2010)

Turo nods. 

*OOC: Don't we have an everburning torch? I thought someone did.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2010)

OOC: I assumed someone did.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Drengar*

Drengar pulls out his everburning torch and hands it to Toman. "Hewe you go! Now you can be the leadew. *snickew* You people awe funny. Can't see in the dawk, aye?" He pauses a moment for reflection. "Well! Shall we go? We can see what awaits us in the dawk. Mowe monstews pewhaps?" The dwarf grins as he grips his waraxe.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2010)

Turo nods again, and moves to follow Toman, now that someone had shed some light on the subject of the cave's darkness.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 22, 2010)

Toman takes the lead with Drengar.  "I hope he sees something before I do...."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2010)

"Personally, I've seen quite enough of these caves. And the way it looks, they may well go on forever." Turo's voice is a little gloomy as he trods after his companions through the dimness.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2010)

*Allyra*

Allyra, glad for the light, as her eyes are not able to pierce the dark unfortunately - though the wizardess could use a spell to make them do so, for a while at least, but why waste your precious arcane resources like that, when a simple torch or light spell does the same trick - follows the rest of the everchanging group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2010)

The group of four proceed to wander till they reach another junction. The way to left end with a cavein. the two other routes continue into the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

"Best make sure the left passage doesn't hold any surprises," says Turo, pointing.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2010)

You search, touch the walls and examine the cave-in. Nothing in there, it is just a regular non-magical, without traps and without hovering giant killers place. It is a dead end.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2010)

"Down the middle passage, then," says Turo, after finding the left one to be a dead end.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Sounds good. I guess we have to try every way, anyways.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2010)

"C'mon Dwengar, lets go."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2010)

"I keep hoping we'll find a map, but until then...random choice is all we have to go on." The gnome shakes his head, and continues on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 12, 2010)

You go down a sloppy trail and arrive to a chamber that intersects with three other corridors. A Putrid smell fills the area, along the eastern corridor you spot a blanket of fungus that stretch into the darkness.
You can barely hear a low bass voice from the south. Nothing comes from the western side.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2010)

Turo motions to the southern passage.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Sure, why not...”_ Allyra agrees and waits for the more sturdy members of their small party to take the lead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 26, 2010)

You proceed and leave the smelly cave behind you and arrive to a place that obviously is a lair of some monster, for there is a litter of bones and refuse in the northwestern portion of the cavern. A large black rock rest in the middle of the area.
A big muscular hill giant rests in the far corner. He speaks to someone and turns in surprise to you. Surprisingly, the big black rock that he probably spoke to turns to face you, it is not a back rock at all, it an enormous, ogre sized rhinoceros beetle.

ooc: I will allow a surprise round only against the giant (not the beetle) since he hasn’t heard you. Then, we’ll proceed as normal. Roll inits and actions for the first combat round.
Please use the new ENworld dice roller for your inits and combat actions


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2010)

*Allyra*

_“Does anyone speak their language? I'm afraid, I do not.”_


OOC: Other than that, Allyra does nothing on the surprise round.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

Turo shakes his head. "I'm afraid not," he says in response to Allyra's question. "Though I have magics that could accomplish that."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 13, 2010)

Toman sizes up the giant, and decides it best if he was on a more level playing field.

He murmurs some arcane syllables....

OOC: Cast _Enlarge Person_ on self.  35% ASF


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2010)

Brae smiles as Toman doubles in size. "Very nice," says the gnome.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 13, 2010)

OOC: Don't count my chickens before they've enlarged, that's a pretty hefty ASF...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2010)

*OOC: My bad, missed the ASF percentage.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 30, 2010)

*surprise round*

Toman murmurs a spell but nothing happens 

[sblock=Actions]
Toman – ASF 17% - fail to cast spell
Turo
Allyra
Drengar
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


pending on Turo and Drengar for their surprise round actions


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 4, 2011)

"Dammit."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2011)

The gnome frowns at Tommen. "Or not," he states flatly. Turo steps forward, determined to try dilpomacy, although it hadn't really gotten them anywhere thus far. 

"Hail, might giant! We come in peace, seeking your aid to find a way out of these caverns. We ask for your aid in this endeavor."


[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 6, 2011)

"What are the odds that this thing speaks our language?"

He looks at the giant, trying to determine if he can actually understand what he is hearing, and also fighting his instincts to place both hands on the hilt of his falchion.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2011)

Turo merely nods at Toman's question. The gnome had the ability to cast a _tongues_ spell to speak with the creature, but he preferred not to spend the spell energy unless he absolutely had to.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 7, 2011)

*Surprise round ends*

The giant turn with surprise to the group, his face radiates anger as he sees them, he grabs a boulder from nearby and calls in his mother tongue
“Urrgg.. Gortak sokrath’ko bolgisha”
He holds the boulder in one hand as he begin to step toward the beetle.









*OOC:*


Round 1 actions please ...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 7, 2011)

"Dammit."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2011)

Turo shrugs, and readies himself for combat. As he does, he draws upon the blessings of Garl Glittergold to allow him to detect whether or not the creature is evil. If the giant was evil, then combat would be inevitable any way.



*Detect Evil at will.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 7, 2011)

evil, bad, sinister.
The giant radiates all to Turo


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Toman, let me cast that same spell on you!”_

_“Here, that should do the trick...”_ Allyra says to Toman, as she casts a proper Enlarge Person spell on him.


OOC: Cast _Enlarge Person_ on Toman.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2011)

"The brute is evil," says Turo, readying himself for combat.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 10, 2011)

Toman will delay until after Allyra if she mentions what she was going to do before he acts.

If not, then he will begin to charge the beast, using one of the manuevres from Combat Brute (Momentum swing)


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2011)

*Allyra*









*OOC:*


edited above


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 14, 2011)

Toman waits for Allyra to complete the spell she conjures.

The giants set aside the boulder and pickup the massive chain that holds the beetle and set free the giant insect. he then picks up the boulder again.

Turo...

[sblock]
Toman - delay.
Giant - setting free the beetle
Turo -
Allyra - Cast _enlrage_ on Toman
Toman -
Drengar - 
Beetle -
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2011)

Turo stands his ground, and calls upon the power of his deity. "Feel the power of Garl Glittergold, evil one," he says flatly as he casts his spell.


*Spontaneously cast Holy Smite, dropping Summon Monster IV. Cast to catch the Giant and his Beetle, but not any of his companions.

22 damage to evil creatures + 1 round blindness, 11 damage to neutral. DC18 Will Save for half damage, and to avoid 1 round of blindness.*


[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 19, 2011)

*Toman*

As Allyra touches him and causes him to grow once again, the warrior calls out, "INUK-SHUK!"

He then charges forwards towards the giant and swings out with his massive blade.

OOC: Charge Giant use 3 pt PA, +13 to hit, 2d6+19 +1d6 (lightning)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 28, 2011)

*Round 1*

Turo stands his ground, and calls upon the power of his deity. "Feel the power of Garl Glittergold, evil one," he says flatly as he casts his spell.
The beam of light strikes the two, causing the giant to shout in anger, he drops the boulder, covering his red swollen eyes.

As Allyra touches him and causes him to grow once again, the warrior calls out, *"INUK-SHUK!"*
He then charges forwards towards the giant and swings out with his massive blade. THe blade sinks deep into the giant's thigh, opening a wide wound.

Drengar ?

[sblock]
Toman - delay.
Giant - setting free the beetle. Will save vs. Holy smite [Fail]
Turo - Cast Holy smite
Allyra - Cast _enlrage_ on Toman
Toman - Charge attack giant 28, damage 26 + 5 lightning dmg
Drengar - 
Beetle - Will save vs. Holy smite [Fail]

Beetle damage - 11 + blind
Hill Giant damage - 53 + blind
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2011)

OOC: Tailspinner hasn't logged in since the end of October, so I think it is safe to say we've lost him...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 1, 2011)

OOC: the death rate of posters on this site is exceedingly high.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2011)

OOC: Especially of late. I mean, I understand it. I do. My own amount of available posting time has been reduced to a fraction of what it was a year ago. But I'm still determined to at least keep the few games I'm left in going.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 1, 2011)

OOC: I hear ya, brutha!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 4, 2011)

Rhun said:


> OOC: Especially of late. I mean, I understand it. I do. My own amount of available posting time has been reduced to a fraction of what it was a year ago. But I'm still determined to at least keep the few games I'm left in going.




ooc - stilll waiting for your Ravenloft and ToEE to go on again.
I hope to update a post soon.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ooc - stilll waiting for your Ravenloft and ToEE to go on again.
> I hope to update a post soon.




*OOC: I know. And I really hope to still get them restarted again soon. I seem to have a bit more time lately than I did last year; with that said, I also want to make sure things aren't going to get crazy hectic again before I restart them.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 4, 2011)

"Dammit," says Toman, still frozen in place, awaiting to move again.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2011)

*NPCing Drengar*

W'un back, I'll take him
Cries the dwarf
We cannot take this big bw'ute, he is too stw'ong


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC: So I'm getting confused. Are the PCs up again, or is it the (blinded) giant's turn? I know we were waiting on Drengar, but I think we've lost [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION].*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 14, 2011)

OOC: Dammit?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: I'm executing Drengar. He gives you a free path to escape the terrible giant and his beetle. Unless it is a combat you wish to fight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 15, 2011)

OOC: I'm fine with fighting this giant -- as it will be interesting to be on the PC side of a giant fight.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC: I would prefer to fight the evil giant as well...plus, Turo has already used a 4th level spell on the brute. You can still execute Drenger, even if we fight the giant.*


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2011)

*Allyra*

OOC: I'm fine either way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 9, 2011)

*No no nooooo. I can’t take it ... I’m losing my mind.*
Shouts the dwarf and lands his weapon into his head, opening it, causing his brain to slip away. Drengar committed suicide, what in the hell the tunnels are doing to adventurers in here ?!









*OOC:*


Post actions for the second round. Now since Drengar is dead by mysterious powers byound the understanding of your PCs and you are only 3 I will lower the CR of the encounters.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

Turo is shocked and dismayed by Drengar's actions, staring on unbelieving as he sees the dwarf slam his axe into his own skull with enough force to split his brain. 

Shaking the sight from his eyes, the gnome begins casting a spell of summoning, taking advantage of the fact that the giant, for now, is at least blinded by his last spell.


*Cast Monster Summoning III*

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2011)

"DAMMIT!  DRENGAR - NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!" shouts Toman, completely caught off guard by his long-time friends suicidal behavior.

Lost in sorrow and fury, the warrior unleashes a series of brutal slashes with his blade, empowered by the momentum of his charge towards the giant last round.

OOC: Use _Momentum Swing _manuevre from Combat Brute -- 6 pt PA, x3 damage (instead of x2).  +8/+3 to hit, 2d6+31 damage (+1d6 electrical), so 3d6+31

edited after rolls: um, I rolled kinda good, so, not sure how Strahd does crit damage, so I'll leave the damage rolls to him.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra watches the more combat-capable members of there ever-shrinking group take care of the situation, while wondering what strange power might have taken Drengar's mind away.


OOC: Allyra delays.

I'm pretty sure he uses the official rules for crits... so damage is 4d6+62+1d6(electricity)... Ok, I guess that giant is pretty dead... esp. with that second attack also hitting (even though "only" for normal damage).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2011)

*End of combat*

"DAMMIT! DRENGAR - NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!" shouts Toman, completely caught off guard by his long-time friend’s suicidal behavior. Lost in sorrow and fury, the warrior unleashes a series of brutal slashes with his blade, empowered by the momentum of his charge towards the giant last round. The blinded giant is sliced in the middle as the enlarged Toman cuts through, spine, flesh, internal organs and bones. Chunks of meat fly everywhere and blood sprays from the giant and covers Toman. Toman is a human rotting tomato – red and dripping. The top of the giant’s body slams on the cavern floor with a loud thud.

Turo is shocked and dismayed by Drengar's actions, staring on unbelieving as he sees the dwarf slam his axe into his own skull with enough force to split his brain. Shaking the sight from his eyes, the gnome begins casting a spell of summoning, taking advantage of the fact that the giant, for now, is at least blinded by his last spell.

Allyra watches the more combat-capable members of there ever-shrinking group take care of the situation, while wondering what strange power might have taken Drengar's mind away.

The beetle - blinded and freed but masterless does not attack. Without a command from her master that did not have a chance the beetle turns around to where the fungus grows to dine on them.


There is a large leather sack with coins where the giant's bed lies.

Actions:
Toman – attack giant 28 (crit.) and 23. damage 91 (god damn!!!).
Giant – transformed into a giant salad.
Turo - Cast summon monster III
Allyra – delay.
Drengar – Suicide. Dead.
Beetle – turn around and leave.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2011)

Turo stops in mid-sentence as he sees Toman savagely slaughter the hill giant. The little gnome is stunned, a bit confused by the events of the last few seconds.



*OOC: Since Turo comes after Toman in initiative count, can we assume he didn't actually use up his spell?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Turo stops in mid-sentence as he sees Toman savagely slaughter the hill giant. The little gnome is stunned, a bit confused by the events of the last few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC: Since Turo comes after Toman in initiative count, can we assume he didn't actually use up his spell?*












*OOC:*


yes


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2011)

*Toman*

Seeing the giant slaughtered and the beetle scurring away, the warrior moves next to Dwengar and picks up his dead body.

He looks for a sign of life, ready to unstopper a vial of healing...

"What in the world possessed you to do such a stupid thing?"

"why...why...WHY?????"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2011)

As Toman picks up the dwarf body the dwarf's brain slips away from the head by mistake, falling on a rock, splitting the brain to several parts. The parts fall on the dirty ground, covered for good with filth.
If there was a chance for a healing, it is now lost forever.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2011)

Toman is devastated at the loss of his friend, even more so in such the graphic way he died, by his own hand.

There was some reason he did what he did, and perhaps it was tied to these caverns....


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2011)

"I"m sorry, Toman," says the gnome, placing a hand on his companion's shoulder. "The damage was too great, and quite beyond my abilities to heal." The gnome shakes his head sadly. "We must focus and be wary. There is some unnatural force in these caverns. Fortify your will against it, or we might all share Drengar's fate."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“I'm sorry! Too many have already fallen victim to these dreaded caves,”_ Allyra says.

Since she cannot do much more about the loss, the wizardess remains silent for a moment, and then moves to investigate the cave further, especially the treasures the giant has left for them.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2011)

The gnome follows Allyra. "We should look for stones for a cairn as well. It would not sit well for Drengar to end up in the belly of a cave creature."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 18, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Right. Rocks in abundance down here, should be no problem to find enough.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 18, 2011)

Toman dourly looks at the stone floor, trying to make sense of all that has happened in the past few moments.

"Right...."

"Rocks....."

He gathers up several boulders that were strewn around the cavern and arranges them into a makeshift tomb to house his departed friend -- his only tie to the caravan that brought him to these caverns in the first place, before they were captured by that horrid beast......


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

Turo helps Allyra search the caverns while Toman buries his friend. Then, the gnome returns to the cairn and Toman to perform a short funeral service for their departed comrade.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 18, 2011)

You leave the beetle to be and build a cairn to Drengar. In the meantime Allyra takes a sit near the giant's dweeling and counts the coins.
The sack contains 1276 gold coins. There is an ivory necklace around the giant's neck, an estimate worth is 200 gold.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

"A tidy sum," says Turo, as Allyra finishes counting. "But of little use as long as we remain imprisoned within these caverns. Perhaps we should rest here and recover our strength before moving on?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

"I do not need rest at this time - my need for vengeance and retribution is too strong to let sit idle."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Then let's move on and carry your vengeance deeper into these dreaded caves!”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2011)

Turo nods, and gestures for Toman to lead the way. "Lead on then. We can rest later."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

The still enlarged Toman heads to the nearest exit, which was not used as an entrance and heads down it, blade in hands.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2011)

You arrive to the opening of another cave. There is an immediate split to the north, while the cave opens to the east and is located more then 30' away from you. This is cave is filled with large mushrooms and other fungi. From the compost on the floor, it is likely that the fungi are deliberately cultivated.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2011)

"Be wary," whispers Turo, "For the gardeners are surely about." The gnome leads the way into the fungus room, careful not to approach any of the mushrooms too closely.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 27, 2011)

Giant Toman follows to one side of Turo -- steering them toward that eastern exit to this cavern.

"I hate mushrooms," he says darkly.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2011)

"Then you've never had them prepared properly," says Turo, lightheartedly. "We gnomes know how to serve mushrooms."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 1, 2011)

*HAAAA!!!!!!!!  
HAAAA!!!!!!!!*
Horrible screams of panic and terror rise to the air as your light falls on a group of mushrooms. The tales of your bravery versus the vile and evil reached to the “ears” of this innocent group of shriekers mushrooms.

Beside the panic that you rise among the live fungi, you see nothing out of ordinary, no one comes to aid the poor rotting vegetation against you.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2011)

"The only thing I hate more than mushrooms is TALKING mushrooms!" says aggrivated warrior.

He proceeds to carve into the closest fungi with his blade.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC: How many shriekers are there? We may just be better off in running past them.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra watches the surroundings, in case someone does hear the strange noises made by the shrieking fungi.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 2, 2011)

After Toman cleaved one mushroom there are seven left that try to flee very slowly before your light to safer place, where brave warriors do not chop to death mushrooms that cannot attack back.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

"Come, let us move through this place and leave the fungi to themselves," says Turo, leading the way through to the other side of the cave.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 8, 2011)

You leave the screaming mushrooms to be and continue forward. Soon the screams stops, leaving the echo to fade.
You reach to another intersection.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Right?”_ Allyra asks Turo and Toman, shrugging her shoulders as a sign, that one way looks like the other for her.


OOC: My goodness... this place is huge!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2011)

Turo shrugs. "Why not? One way seems as good as another in this place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 9, 2011)

It seems that the right and front passageways end in the same place - a small cave with high ceiling. The floor is littered with dead bugs and fungi. Three tunnels branch out of this place.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2011)

Again Turo shrugs. It is quickly becoming a habit for the gnome. Then he leads the group down the right tunnel.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 11, 2011)

Toman follows, still in his large form, blade at the ready.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

"I'm beginning to think these tunnels are unending," says Turo quietly.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods. _“By the time we have found what we came looking for, we probably have forgotten what it was.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 18, 2011)

"What is it, that you two were looking for in here, anyway?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2011)

Turo smiles and shrugs. "I've forgotten." The gnome chuckles quietly.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC: Okay, after looking, I'm not sure what our reason for being here is. I wasn't an original player, after all. Are we simply searching for Iggwilv's treasure cache, or did we have an actual mission?*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“We were sent here from the kingdom of Furyondy to discover ancient artifacts hidden within these caverns, before the hordes of evil can get their hands on them. There have been rumors that they are looking for these caverns - assuming it is them - as well. And we cannot have that happen.”_


OOC: At least, I think so.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2011)

"Well, there is evil enough within these caverns, without worrying about the outside evil searching for them! Hopefully, we can find the artifacts and escape this place before too much longer."


*Thanks, Thanee! You're the only original player left (even though Turo is an original character), so I have to defer to you sometimes. *


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2011)

Toman nods,"There is certainly plenty of evil already within this place, so it would be true to say that they are already in the hands of evil, but they appear to be not working in unison."

"This place appears to be a housing complex for evil at this time."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

"Well then, we should continue are trek. They will either turn the artifacts we seek over to us, or face swift justice!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


You are correct. I will try to post in the upcoming days


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2011)

*OOC: No worries, Strahd. Post when you have the time. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2011)

Taking the right tunnel you arrive to an opening of a huge cave. You are surprised to note that the ceiling of this place is quite high - perhaps 70' at its peak, maybe even higher as it is too dark up there. Heaped along the west wall is a mound of coins and other treasure. Is this the famous horde of Iggwilv?

A large reptalian creature lies in the far area near the pile of treasure. It has deep-brown scales, six legs, and resembles a black dragon in all respects, but there is something diffrent about him. He lies motionless, for now.









*OOC:*


*Roll move silently and try to defeat his listen check. Thanee, roll knowledge aracne to identify the creature.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

Turo moves quite loudly into the room. Despite his smallish stature, it was painfully obvious that the cleric was not made for stealthy movement.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra stops for a moment, as she recalls what she knows about this creature. Then she slowly and quite silently moves on.


OOC: Move Silently... right... one of my specialties!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2011)

A band of drunk dwarves are doing less noise then the armored gnome who rattles and shakes as he navigate through fungi, kitten sized insects and rocks. All Allyra can do is call “A Dracolisk” in awe when the creature opens his eyes and stand on all six legs.

[sblock=Allyra]
A creature of legend, it is a cross breed of a black dragon and a basilisk. Having both the abilities of a dragon to fly and spit acid and the abilities of a basilisk to petrify with its gaze.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Roll inits and state your actions.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Do not meet its gaze. It will turn you to stone!”_


OOC: Close eyes; cast _Haste_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 12, 2011)

calling [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]
calling [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]

Ping


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2011)

Turo steps back away from the creature, and begins casting a spell.


*5' step to L64, cast Monster Summoning III*

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2011)

Toman heeds the wizards advice and doesn't look directly at it, but he realizes that will make any effort to attack it more difficult.

"Thanks for the tip," he says,"I'm getting tired of things trying to kill me with a look...."

He remembers back to that thing near the trogs that had tried to look him to death...

"Once more into the fray...." he says as he begins to charge the beast.

OOC: forgot to add his +1 mod to the init roll.  Is Toman still enlarged?  also, the squares on the map are 10', correct?  If so, then he'll move 20' closer to the beast this round, as he can't make it there with a charge yet.  Ready action - attack if it comes within range.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

*OOC: Just a ping!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2011)

*Round 1*









*OOC:*


To fasten the combat I'm writing the battle in a new form.







*Inits:*Allyra, Turo, Toman, Dracolisk.

Allyra cast Haste
Turo begin to cast summon monster.
Toman comes closer
Dracolisk attack Toman for AC:19.









*OOC:*


A rule from the original AD&D adventure states:
1) Characters meleeing him while trying to avoid its gaze suffer -4 to attack.
2) The chnaces of meeting the dracolisk gaze are:
3 in 10 Character attacking normally.
1 in 10 Character avoiding gaze.
So, in addition to your combat rules, roll 1d10 die to avoid by mistake from catching a glimpse of the Dracolisk, even for closed eyes. Dracolisk gaze penetrates eyelids, astral and ethereal planes for those who wish to escape


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2011)

OOC: Why not simply use the current rules for gaze attacks?

[SBLOCK=Gaze Attacks]*Gaze (Su):* A gaze special attack takes effect when opponents look at the creature’s eyes. The attack can have almost any sort of effect: petrification, death, charm, and so on. The typical range is 30 feet, but check the creature’s entry for details. The type of saving throw for a gaze attack varies, but it is usually a Will or Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 gazing creature’s racial HD + gazing creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). A successful saving throw negates the effect. A monster’s gaze attack is described in abbreviated form in its description. Each opponent within range of a gaze attack must attempt a saving throw each round at the beginning of his or her turn in the initiative order. Only looking directly at a creature with a gaze attack leaves an opponent vulnerable. Opponents can avoid the need to make the saving throw by not looking at the creature, in one of two ways.

_Averting Eyes:_ The opponent avoids looking at the creature’s face, instead looking at its body, watching its shadow, tracking it in a reflective surface, and so on. Each round, the opponent has a 50% chance to not need to make a saving throw against the gaze attack. The creature with the gaze attack, however, gains concealment against that opponent.

_Wearing a Blindfold:_ The opponent cannot see the creature at all (also possible to achieve by turning one’s back on the creature or shutting one’s eyes). The creature with the gaze attack gains total concealment against the opponent.

A creature with a gaze attack can actively gaze as an attack action by choosing a target within range. That opponent must attempt a saving throw but can try to avoid this as described above. Thus, it is possible for an opponent to save against a creature’s gaze twice during the same round, once before the opponent’s action and once during the creature’s turn.

Gaze attacks can affect ethereal opponents. A creature is immune to gaze attacks of others of its kind unless otherwise noted.

Allies of a creature with a gaze attack might be affected. All the creature’s allies are considered to be averting their eyes from the creature with the gaze attack, and have a 50% chance to not need to make a saving throw against the gaze attack each round. The creature also can veil its eyes, thus negating its gaze ability.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

*OOC: Was Toman hit? Are we to round 2 now? Do you want new actions? *


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 25, 2011)

OOC: updated map?  did Dracolisk close on Toman, or how did it attack him?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Without any special reason I decided to use the AD&D rules. It is a matter of luck to meet the gaze. If you do meet the gaze Fort save DC:14 to avoid turning to to stone permanently.







Here is a map.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2011)

*Allyra*

OOC: Okies. Was just wondering. Posting Allyra's roll for the first round then...


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra keeps her eyes away from the beast's gaze as much as possible, while blasting it with fire conjured by her arcane magic.

OOC: _Blast of Flame_ on the Dracolisk (Reflex 19 for half damage).


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2011)

*Toman*

Not expecting the beast to close on him, Toman switches tactics and just hacks away at the thing.

OOC: Not sure Toman is still enlarged or not, so will assume no.  Full attack 3 pt PA, +11/+6, 2d4+18+1d6

Edit to add - forgot to subtract 4 from to hit rolls for avoiding gaze.  So, Attack #1 is a 27, attack #2 is a 22, with crit confirmations of 20 and 21, respectively.


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2011)

OOC: Nice rolls! -- About _Enlarge Person_, it has a duration of 8 minutes from where Allyra cast it... not sure how long we were walking about since then.

BTW, you totally forgot the _Haste_ spell, Allyra cast last round!!


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

A white bison, with silver mane and tail, appears on the far side of the dragon-like beast and charges, its horns lowered to gore.

Meanwhile Turo, his head turned away from the creature, casts another spell to protect himself and his comrades from any evil.

*- Turo: Not looking at creature, casts Magic Circle of Protection vrs Evil

- Bison: Appears in J55, charges to J57 (should be flanking with Toman), charge attack vrs Dracolisk + smite evil (+12 attack, AC drops to 11 this round, damage 1d8+14)

[sblock=Spell Information]
Domains
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Spells Readied
Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Stone Shape, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III, Searing Light + Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Dismissal + Holy Smite[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Bison]
Size/Type:	Large Animal
Hit Dice:	5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative:	+0
Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class:	13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple:	+3/+13
Attack:	Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Full Attack:	Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage vrs evil)
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance 5 to acid, cold and electricity, spell resistance 10
Saves:	Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 3, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills:	Listen +7, Spot +5
Feats:	Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

*OOC: Did we just inflict 111 points of damage on the thing in one round? Not bad!*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2011)

OOC: If neither of Toman's hits are crits, then yes, if not, then more like 170-ish.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: If neither of Toman's hits are crits, then yes, if not, then more like 170-ish.




*OOC: Daaaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnn!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 28, 2011)

Allyra scorch the dangerous beast with her spell, leaving Toman to finish it with a well placed strike, the warrior chops down the creature's head.
A moment later, a white bison appears.

You cannot avoid the pile of treasure that lies nearby...

*Actions:*
Allyra - blast of flame for 32 damage.
Toman - Attack vs. AC17. two crits - damage 120.
Dracolisk - Ref save [Success] 16 damage.









*OOC:*


Rhun - You can choose to not cast the magic circle














*OOC:*


I declare that it is time to raise a level - upgrade your character to level 9. I will modify the module as I see fit for this - congratualtions.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 28, 2011)

"Um, I'm assuming that buffalo-thing was summoned by one of you, right?"

"If not, I'll go turn it into steak."


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well, that steak would be difficult to feast upon,”_ Allyra says with a wink. _“Well done! The work, not the steak.”_

OOC: Yay!


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2011)

"Well, there goes my dinner...."

Toman then looks to the pile of treasure and begins to look through it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2011)

The treasure is marvelous and consists of:
1106 copper, 5018 silver, 111 gold and 988 platinum coins. 7 rubies (100 gp each), a jeweled non magical sword (1850 gold), an ivory case worth 300 gold containing wand of magic missiles (100 charges)

*****************

You take a rest in the cave and manage to close your eyes for several hours, after taking advantage from the fact that probably the denizens of the caves know a Dracolisk dwells here and avoid the area. 
You awake to the sound of flipping bats. You are refreshed and fill more experienced after the last battles.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

Turo rests and then prays, so that he can regain those spells cast over the last day's explorations. He also helps gather the loot, though most of it was of little enough use down in the depths. Still, returning to the surface wealthy beyond measure certainly wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 6, 2011)

Toman reflects upon the actions of the past day -- starting the day as a prisoner of the gorgimera, thinking he'd be eaten at any moment, then getting freed, then fighting again, almost dying to an odd creature with a horrid gaze, then losing his best friend to his self-inflicted wounds.

He shakes his head, he can only think of what next might happen in this wretched place.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2011)

Time goes by ...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2011)

After helping gather and store all of the treasure, Turo is ready to set out. "North passage?"











*OOC:*


Take passage D/E54.

I still need to update Turo's level as well.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Any direction is as good as any other from my current point of view,”_ Allyra agrees.


OOC: Can't access the map before friday evening, when I will be back at home. Don't have Excel on my netbook.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 7, 2011)

You take the north passage and reach to a small chamber.
The right passage ends with an unfinished curved tunnel but there are two other tunnels going out of this place. One lies in front of you and goes into the darkness and the other one to the left where it takes a twist.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 8, 2011)

"Imagine that -- a passageway that goes to a CAVERN -- of all things..." says the warrior, completely not surprised.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2011)

"Northward, ho!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 9, 2011)

What’s that up ahead? Figures in darkness are spotted to lie on the ground. You venture forward to investigate and are confronted with a terrible stench of death and rot. Allyra and Turo recognize the place, it’s the area were battle occurred between the party members and the Troglodytes, now nothing more than a place of massacre and death.
On the right you recognize the natural curved stairs that lead back up to the upper caverns.
Along the way the party found other branches that lead to other unexplored caves. Now that the perimeter is covered, the treasure of Iggwilv must lie somewhere in the middle or in an unrevealed chamber around the perimeter.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well... that looks... and uhh... smells... familiar.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2011)

"We have come full circle, it would seem," says Turo. With the, the gnome points to the nearby corridor.










*OOC:*


West down corridor D32


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2011)

The natural passage ways fork to other passages ...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

*Allyra*

Thinking about the way they have moved through these caverns so far, a sudden insight forms in Allyra's mind.

_“I think we will find our destination in the center of this cave complex.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 13, 2011)

You travel in the direction you believe the center lies but alas, from this part a cave-in blocks the way so you decide to circle and find another way to the center. You turn to the south, the passage turns and ends with a cave.
Before you turn to leave and backtrack to the north you see that this curving place has only one feature which is peculiar – a huge stone idol 10' tall and very broad. It is roughly chiseled into the shape of a demon.  It's eyes glitter a fiery color due to inset gems. (Roll appraise vs DC: 15)
To either side of it are strangely shaped copper weapons. One is similar to a fauchard-fork, the other is a large sword with a wavy blade and leafed tip. Each rests in a brass stand.
As you enter a loud voice echo in the cave. "LEAVE ONE MAGICAL ITEM BEFORE ME, AND YOU MAY HAVE YOUR CHOICE OF THOSE OTHERS HAVE LEFT PREVIOUSLY"
Suddenly, a chest appears magically in the hands of the statue, and the idol grinds stonily as it places the huge iron box at its feet. The lid magically opens, and inside are swords, daggers, maces, boots, cloaks, rods, wands, bracers, potions and much more.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2011)

"Do you think we can trust it?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Only one way to find out, I guess...”_ Allyra says, as she looks through their collected treasures and picks a magical spear (+2) to place into the open chest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 14, 2011)

As you pull out the spear the idol begin to make his way to the entrance, passing beside Toman, he then stands there motionless as waiting for you to go and place the item in the chest.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2011)

"I could use a magical mace or morningstar...are there any in my size?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well, I somewhat suspect a trap here,”_ Allyra says, seeing the idol block their only route of retreat out of the cavern.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanee - Will save dc:20 for Allyra please


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2011)

*Allyra*

OOC: Will Save


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2011)

Turo nods. "Given the nature of this place, certainly a trap."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2011)

calling [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, you realize that the chest is nothing more then illusion spells. Everything becomes blurry as you order your minds not to believe what you saw. The only thing that is real is the stone idol that blocks the exit.









*OOC:*


*Inits please


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2011)

*Allyra*

_If I only knew how to throw that spear..._


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2011)

Turo sighs heavily as he readies for combat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 28, 2011)

waiting for [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]

The intimidating stone idol prepares for battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


FYI, I still haven't updated Turo, but I'll make a strong effort to get him done this weekend.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll wait for you and S@S


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 1*

The stone idol is a massive opponent. He has a demon styled feature and is 9' tall. His body is chiseled from a single block of granite.









*OOC:*


Thanee, Rhun - beat DC: 24 in knowledge arcane







Inits:
Turo
Allyra
Toman
Stone idol


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

*Allyra*

OOC: Knowledge (arcana)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Knowledge (arcana) = 13




This is a stone golem, a formidable foe. Allyra knows that he obtain some resistance to magic but to what ?! The panic of encountering such a powerful construct surely blanks her mind.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Knowledge Arcana


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2011)

Keeping his nerves Turo recalls the follwoing:
A stone golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance and a transmute rock to mud spell slows a stone golem.









*OOC:*


Post first round actions
I hope S@S will come back soon, he vanished from the boards.







Inits:
Turo
Allyra
Toman
Stone idol


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


FYI Strahd: S@squ@tch has been busy.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 7, 2011)

Toman snaps out of his malaise, where he was pondering why Drengar had to leave him so strangely, and notices he is in a room, with the other 2 remaining, not suicidal folks, and a large hunk of rock.

"So, we smash it then?  Right.  Sounds good."

He intones a few, well used arcane syllables and hopes that he grows.

"Sonovabitch," says the warrior as he stays the same size.

ooc: cast Enlarge Person on self, ASF 35%


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2011)

You stand before the stone idol, a fearsome opponent, while the escape route lies beyond him.









*OOC:*


*Rhun, Thanee - post your 1st round actions please based on the knowledge Rhun will let Turo call out to you.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oops, I suck. I'll get a post up tonight!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“How fortunate,”_ Allyra says, when Turo explains the kind of immunity to magic the golem has to her.

_“The magic I specialize in circumvents that kind of protection just fine.”_

The wizardess then waves a complex pattern of arcane gestures accompanied by words of power. A large orb of pure, magical force forms in front of her and is promptly hurled towards the massive creature.

Afterwards, Allyra considers it best to not stay too close to the creature, and thus moves away from it.


OOC: _Sudden Maximized Orb of Force_ for 54 Damage (if the Touch Attack hits).
Then, move 30 ft. to the south.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2011)

*Oooh, Critical!*

OOC: Okay, this one is going to hurt, BIG TIME! That's 108 damage right there (no SR, thus no Magic Immunity).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Okay, this one is going to hurt, BIG TIME! That's 108 damage right there (no SR, thus no Magic Immunity).












*OOC:*


Oh snap, that thing is toast!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2011)

Turo begins to chant a prayer to his god, but pauses as he sees the damage done by Allyra's orb of force...










*OOC:*


Delay action.







[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Darn !! My monsters are falling like feathers. 
Thanee, How did you get 54 damage before crit and do you need to subtract the DR 10/Adamantine ?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2011)

OOC: The spell does 9d6 damage. It is maximized (via Sudden Maximize) so 9x6=54.

Damage Reduction does not help, because it is a spell.

Unfortunately, I just realize, that the crit is completely wasted, since golems are immune to crits.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like Turo may be needed after all! I'll post action shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2011)

Turo steps behind Toman's enlarged form, and begins chanting a prayer to Garl Glittergold. Two large, bovine-like shapes begin to coalesce within the chamber as Turo's call for aid is answered...










*OOC:*


5' step to J38, cast _Summon Monster IV_, summoning 2 (die roll 4/2) Celestial Bison.







[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 21, 2011)

*Round 1*

Turo steps behind Toman's form, and begins chanting a prayer to Garl Glittergold. Two large, bovine-like shapes begin to coalesce within the chamber as Turo's call for aid is answered...

Toman snaps out of his malaise, where he was pondering why Drengar had to leave him so strangely, and notices he is in a room, with the other 2 remaining, not suicidal folks, and a large hunk of rock. He intones a few, well used arcane syllables and hopes that he grows but bad luck prevents the spell from taking effect.

The Stone idol slams his rocky hands onto Toman's torso, crushing the human's ribs with a powerfull strength.

Actions:
Turo - _cast Summon Monster IV_ 2 celestial bisons. Will save vs. _Slow_ [Success]
Allyra - _Cast Sudden Maximized Orb of Force_ , damage: 54
Toman - Cast Enlarge Person. [Fail]
Stone Golem - 2 slams Toman 23 and 36, damage: 46. Free action - cast _Slow_ on Turo


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2011)

*Allyra*

After the great success with her spell, Allyra moves further away from the combat to secure a good position from where she can launch another, unfortunately significantly weaker, orb at the golem.


OOC: Move to a position further south, from where Allyra can attack the golem (mostly) unhindered.

Cast _Lesser Orb of Acid_ (no SR again).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2011)

The two bisons summoned by Turo attack the stone creature, but neither are able to damage the rocky composition of the thing. Meanwhile, the cleric presses a hand against Toman's back, calling upon Garl Glittergold to heal his companion.











*OOC:*


Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Toman, dropping _Summon Monster III_. Turo heals Toman 25 points of damage.

Celestial Bison Attack! One should have appeared on either side, so they gain +2 attack from flanking. Gore +10 for 1d8+9 damage. Looks like two misses.







[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 2*

The two bisons summoned by Turo attack the stone creature, but neither are able to damage the rocky composition of the thing. Meanwhile, the cleric presses a hand against Toman's back, calling upon Garl Glittergold to heal his companion.

After the great success with her spell, Allyra moves further away from the combat to secure a good position from where she can launch another, unfortunately significantly weaker, orb at the golem. (firing into melee and bison cover -6)

Call [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]

*Actions:*
Bison1 – Gore 13
Bison2 – Gore 18
Turo - Cure Serious Wounds on Toman, heal 25 hp
Allyra – Cast lesser orb of acid. Touch attack 8, damage 18.
Toman - Full attack 26 and 30. damage 53 - 20(DR) = 33

*Damage:*
Stone Golem: 105


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC: Did the 8 hit? Looks like it, just checking.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 5, 2011)

Toman, unfazed from the damage to his body, brings his falchion around and up, bouncing the blade twice off of the rocky creature, hoping it finds purchase.

OOC: that +2 from the flanking buffali helped out quite a bit!  thank the polytheistic heavens!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2011)

Despite the solid rock body of the idol (DR adamantine) Toman’s powerful blow shatter the already half broken stone idol to pieces. The magical force of false life that held the thing fades, leaving a pile of broken rock.

The spell is broken and the illusion of the chest and weapons fade to nothingness. Two jacinths gems - the idol's eyes- are the only visible treasure.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yay!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2011)

"Well done, friends," says Turo to all, and then he dismisses the summoned help. He moves closer to investigate the jacinths.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 8, 2011)

Wiping the blood from his armor,"Many thanks little man."

Then he points to those stones,"Those will make a fine trophy of what we have overcome -- I think we were lucky we did not receive more wounds."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2011)

Turo chuckles at his companion's words. "It is early yet."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Apprise DC:15 to find out that the two gems worth 10K gold each.







The two bison grunt as Turo sends them back home, leaving the cave quiet again. The exit is now open, all that is left is the broken rocks that held the magic of the stone idol.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“That was a dangerous creature. We were lucky, that it went so well.”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2011)

"Hmmm..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 13, 2011)

*Toman*

"Let me see those...."

He shakes his head.

"They don't seem that nice."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2011)

So, what do you do? Throw them as a piece of junk or keep them for later inspection. 

Keep on moving ... (check #920 for the most updated map)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2011)

"Well, we should take these with as a trophy," Toman says.

"Now, lets keep moving.  Do you think we'll find an exit the further we go down in these tunnels?  What exactly are we doing down here, besides killing evil cave dwellers?  I have to admit that when I was first freed from my cage, my bloodlust got the best of me and I didn't really pay attention as to why we were down here killing and putting down of creatures...."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2011)

Turo pockets the stones. "We are looking for some ancient and buried treasures..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 15, 2011)

"Oh," says the warrior.

He thinks to himself that these two do not exactly strike him as the treasure hunter types -- a priest and a magician?

"That's it?  No putting down of long-lost evil, no freeing of prisoners, no avenging wrongs?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Actually, we are looking for long-lost treasure in order to battle evil, so it's a bit of both,”_ Allyra explains. _“It's a bit of a race, as the enemy is also looking for it, but I believe we came here first.”_


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 16, 2011)

"So, you're saying that there could be another group of evil-treasure seekers in these caverns at this very moment?  That complicates things then if we need to watch our backs."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well, we should be careful either way, but yes, this is entirely possible. Even though I have no proof of anyone else being here, and it doesn't have to be, we did get a warning, that the enemy is looking for the same thing. In fact, that is the very reason, why we are here, to be sure we get there before them.”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2011)

"And we did defeat a party of these evil-treasure seekers outside of the caverns, before we first entered," adds Turo. "So we can at least be hopeful that they are the only ones."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 17, 2011)

Toman looks grim.

"But, you've blazed a trail of dead creatures throughout this cavern system.  Anyone entering now would be able to catch up quickly without expending many resources."

"We need to stay sharp."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Ah, right. I almost forgot about that part,”_ Allyra adds.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 19, 2011)

A reminder:

You massacred a group from Ket somewhere in the Yatils. You had a furious battle with a strong group from Iוז, they had a Minotaur warrior and a Drow magician just before the entrance to the caves. I do you recall an encountered with a group from Veluna during a battle they had, after helping them, you departed peacefully, they withdraw after suffering casualties. Your original group consisted with 5 or 6 members, with 4 perish along they way.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2011)

"So, onward and...err, downward?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2011)

You proceed to an uncharted area where the cave splits to two. One corridor goes into the darkness while the other is a broad gallery. At the end you spot 2 massive iron doors


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 21, 2011)

"Knock, knock......" says the warrior, as he approaches doors, taking in how difficult it would be to push or pull them open.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2011)

At least two or three persons to pull the huge iron handle. A lone giant could open the door but you have none here or any that will to do so. Maybe enlargement spell plus Turo can do the trick.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 22, 2011)

Toman sizes up the doors.

"I need to be bigger," he says flatly.

Then he starts to murmur his oft repeated magical words and is rewarded for his effort -- he grows to double his normal size.

"Ahh, that's the stuff." he says as his enlarged form approaches the door.

"Come help me push Turo."









*OOC:*


 Cast Enlarge Person on self.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2011)

"And I can try to assist," says the little gnome, "Though the thought of what stands behind such mighty doors is a bit off-putting."


[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2011)

You size the doors from afar and decide to approach. As you approach you see a pair of riveted iron valves. Each door is 9' wide and 21' tall. From the look of the hinges set into the stone, each of these great doors must be at least 1' thick. On each valve are many leering demon visages in bronze. Weird symbols form a crabbed tracery around the border of each great iron portal. In the center of each is a plaque with the following runes:

```
[I]IGGWILV'S TREASURE RESTS WITHIN.
HER CURSE ON ANY WHO DISTURB IT.
SEEK NO FURTHER TO STEAL IT, NOR
TO FREE SHE WHO IS PRISONED HERE,
FOR A FATE WORSE THAT DEATH IS
SURE TO COME TO THOSE FOOLS WHO
VIOLATE THIS CIRCUMSCRIBED PLACE.[/I]
```


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“This... complicates things quite a bit,”_ Allyra says, pondering the inscription.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2011)

"Indeed, it does. I like not these words at all."










*OOC:*


What does Turo know of Iggwilv and her curse?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 28, 2011)

Iggwilv is a human female wizard of dark beauty. Iggwilv has long black hair and pale skin. The legends said none who have seen her in her true form still live. Iggwilv is the adopted daughter of Baba Yaga. She is the mother of the demigod Iuz, sired by the demon lord Graz'zt, and also of the vampiress Drelzna.
Iggwilv is a fierce enemy of the Circle of Eight. Occasional allies include her son, Iuz, and the demoness Zuggtmoy.

Iggwilv is said to have once been named Natasha,[10] and it is under this name that she was "adopted" as a child by the witch Baba Yaga. Under Baba Yaga's tutelage, Natasha grew into a talented spellcaster, and soon became known as "Natasha the Dark," perhaps in contrast to another adopted daughter of Baba Yaga, Iggwilv's "sister," Elena the Fair.

Iggwilv next appeared in Ket some 300 years ago, in the third century CY, where she was known as Hura. After being driven from Lopolla for plundering the Vault of Daoud. Hura made her way to the Free City of Greyhawk. Now using the name Tasha, Iggwilv encountered the wizard Zagig Yragerne, who quickly (and scandalously) took her on as an apprentice. Sometime during this period (early fourth century CY), Tasha also served as a member of the Company of Seven, Zagig's adventuring band, and developed the spell Tasha's Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter. Zagig and Tasha's relationship culminated in the imprisonment the demon lord Fraz-Urb'luu. When Zagig was unaware, Tasha spoke to the imprisoned demon lord, and learned many secrets.

Iggwilv traveled to the Yatil Mountains, in the unclaimed wilderness near the Velverdyva River, to a twisted mountain now called Iggwilv's Horn, said to be the last resting place of the ancient mage Tsojcanth. There, using the lore and power she had stolen from Fraz-Urb'luu and Zagig, she bound Tsojcanth to her service, using him as her slave for generations.

Iggwilv next appears in the historical records of Perrenland in 460 CY. Using what she had learned (and stolen) from Zagig, Iggwilv summoned and imprisoned the demon lord Graz'zt. She managed to seduce the demon lord into helping her with her plans of conquest and went on to bear him a son, Iuz. In 480 CY, she assembled an army and attacked Perrenland from her base in the Yatils known as the Lost Caverns.

Iggwilv's conquest of Perrenland was complete by 481 CY and she held a firm grip on that nation until 491 CY, when Graz'zt escaped her control. Graz'zt had suggested, maliciously, that Iggwilv bind Tsojcanth to use as a living seal against the alarmingly spreading rift to the Abyss beneath Iggwilv's Horn. Iggwilv was caught off guard when Tsojcanth fought back for the first time of years. Weakened by the battle, she was doubly unable to resist Graz'zt's subsequent attack of his own. Iggwilv herself was forced to battle Graz'zt, just barely managing to slay his earthly form, banishing him to the Abyss. As a consequence of this battle, Iggwilv's beautiful form was wracked by magic and split into two hideous manifestations. Iggwilv was left shattered and powerless, enabling the native Perrenlanders to defeat her forces and regain their nation. After the loss of Perrenland, little was heard from Iggwilv for decades, and for a short while, she was presumed dead.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2011)

"While I fear the consequences of opening these portals, I do not desire to remain trapped within these caverns."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“I suppose you are right. We do not have a whole lot of choice in these matters. Let's face it.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> Enlarged Toman sizes up the doors.
> 
> "Come help me push Turo."




You push one of the massive door but to no avail, it won’t budge.
D’oh
You decide to pull the door instead.
With a loud screech and the amount of dust that falls from the doorpost, you realize that you opened a door that was shut for ages, when evil roamed the land and demons walked the earth.

Beyond the iron doors is a corridor with walls of red marble. A thick black carpet runs from the entry to an ebony door some 40’ distant. The arched ceiling is of black marble shot through with bands of scarlet. The walls and floor are polished and dust free. From the entrance you can see the gleam of silver hinges, studs, and ring set in the far door. A dim red glow seems to come from the ceiling. This eerie light pervades the entire passageway.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 31, 2011)

"Well, one set of doors down, one to go...." he says as he walks to the next set, readying to pull them open.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Wait!”_ Allyra warns. _“We should be more careful here. Let me check the corridor and the door for magical emanations first, and then give me a moment to prepare some spells. Maybe we should even cast some protective spells before we proceed.”_










*OOC:*


Cast _Detect Magic_ and check the corridor, then the door.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 31, 2011)

"Good idea," says Toman.

He looks around the corridor and the door ahead of him.









*OOC:*


 umm, reverse those rolls -- Toman's search mod is +3 and spot is +9, so search is first roll, spot second.....


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2011)

Turo nods, and says a prayer to his deity, summoning Garl Glittergold's power to protect the group from the forces of evil.










*OOC:*


 Cast Extended Magic Circle vrs. Evil, using 1 daily use of Lesser Metamagic Rod of Extend.

Magic Circle vrs. Evil in effect, duration 180 minutes.








[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2011)

You spot no traps or physical danger. Nothing lurks in the corner and no scythe is waiting to slash your heads off from the ceiling.

Allyra sense an enormous flux of magical aura – Conjuration type. The whole corridor, from door to door is radiating magic.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Some strong conjuration magic at work here,”_ Allyra informs the others. _“Give me a moment, please, to study my books.”_

The wizardess then sits down with her spellbook for about fifteen minutes to recall some spells that might become useful.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 1, 2011)

Toman waits around, watching here and there, then he shrinks back to normal size after a minute or two, and he sighs audibly, as who wants to be normal size?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Some strong conjuration magic at work here,”_ Allyra informs the others. _“Give me a moment, please, to study my books.”_
> 
> The wizardess then sits down with her spellbook for about fifteen minutes to recall some spells that might become useful.




Consulting her tome Allyra assume this could be a summoning or a teleportation kind of magic. The magic radiating from the area is too strong for her to dispel. It was cast by a magic user far more powerful then her ... could be the legendary Iggwilv herself ages ago?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2011)

"Well?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2011)

"No -- they're _doors_."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, I guess there is nothing else we can do, other than move on and see what happens. If you want me to put you back to your large size, let me know.”_

Allyra then casts a few spells, and is ready to proceed.


OOC: _Protection from Evil_, _Shield_, _See Invisibility_, and if Toman wants... _Enlarge Person_ on him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2011)

As you enter inside and gather near the far door, a bright gold radiance flash strongly and you cover your eyes. You open them to find your self in another place.

You are in a featureless room with no visible means of exit. On the floor are three suits of metal armor with adjacent swords.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 7, 2011)

"That was...... odd." says Toman.

Looking around at their new environment, he wonders what is going on.

He moves over to look at the armor and swords, with his own drawn, expecting some sort of foul play to arise.









*OOC:*


ooc: what does the room look like?  is it a cavern like room?  or what are the walls made of?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2011)

"I've got a bad feeling about this..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 9, 2011)

The room is 5X5 square room. The walls and cieling are made out of bricks.

Moving to investigate the three lying suits of armor seemed to be the wrong move as the inanimate equipment spring to “life” – like an invisible figure stands before you that is donning the armor and its matching decorated helmet.















*OOC:*


post inits and 1st round actions


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2011)

"I thought this might happen," says Toman as he sets to the task of putting this armor in its place.

He brings his blade to bear! (add 2 more to each attack roll, as I mistakenly used 11/6, should be 13/8)









*OOC:*


Also, when you say 5x5 room, are we talking 5 foot by 5 foot, or 5 squares (25 feet) by 5 squares (25 feet)?  I'm assuming the latter, as the former would be entirely clausterphobic.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra keeps her distance to the animated armor and with a simple gesture, the wizardess creates a burst of flame that explodes behind it.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Stay at least 10 ft. away from it
Standard: Fiery Burst (Reflex 20 for half damage)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2011)

Turo also maintains his distance, and calls into being a glowing gold battleaxe that appears in midst of the animated armor and begins chopping at them.










*OOC:*


Cast _spiritual weapon_, +10 attack, 1d8+3 _force_ damage

Magic Circle vrs. Evil in effect, duration 180 minutes.








[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had short time to update. Sorry for the poor description.
S@S - roll for damage, you hit both attacks vs. the black armor.







The trio suits of armor spring up to attack the party members.

Inits:
Suit of black armor - Attack Toman 10. Reflex save [Fail]
Suit of Golden armor - Attack Turo 16. Reflex save [Fail]
Suit of Silver armor - Attack Allyra 9. Reflex save [Success]
Toman - Attack black armor 20 and 25. Damage 50
Allyra - Fiery burst vs. all armors, damage 20.
Turo - Cast spiritual weapon
spiritual weapon - Attack Golden armor 20, damage 8.

Stats:
Suit of black armor: -70 hp
Suit of Golden armor: -28 hp
Suit of Silver armor: -10 hp


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2011)

Turo draws his morningstar, and swings it at the Golden Armor, even as his summoned axe continues hacking at the construct.










*OOC:*


Draw morningstar, Attack +10 (1d6+2)

_Spiritual weapon_ +10 attack (1d8+3 force)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra withdraws from the armor, that is attacking her, but only a step, so she can unleash another fiery blast in their midst.

[SBLOCK=OOC]5-ft. Step away and then another Fiery Burst, trying to catch two, or even all three, if that is possible.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC: You deserve experience to make up for that horrible roll, Thanee! But I need to spread it around a bit, first.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 23, 2011)

You continue to battle the animated suits of armor. This time the suits inflict damage upon the Turo as their adjacent swords sing in the air, cutting flesh of mortals. The black suit of armor is destroyed at Toman's feet









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] – Attack
Rhun – choose a suit to damage. 







Inits:
Suit of black armor - Destroyed.
Suit of Golden armor - Attack Turo 20. Damage 7
Suit of Silver armor - Attack Turo 20. Damage 7
Toman - 
Allyra - Fiery burst vs. all armors, damage 7.
Turo – Attack 20, Damage 8
spiritual weapon – Attack 15 .

Stats:
Suit of black armor: -70 hp
Suit of Golden armor: -36 hp
Suit of Silver armor: -10 hp


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2011)

*Allyra*

Keeping herself just out of reach of her assailant, Allyra conjures another burst of fire amidst the animated armor suits.

[SBLOCK=OOC]5-ft. Step away (to avoid AoO) and then another Fiery Burst, trying to catch both armors, if possible, otherwise focussing on the golden one, that is more damaged.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 23, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=42885]
> Rhun – choose a suit to damage.












*OOC:*


The GOLD, as noted in my IC comments of my post.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


You are right
waiting for [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] to post


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2011)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You are right
> waiting for [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] to post












*OOC:*


Bumpalumpacous!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2011)

*Toman*

As he sees the black armor fall to the floor in pieces,"Poor worksmanship on these sets of armor."

He then closes on the silver set (5' step if possible)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2011)

*End of Round 2.*

Inits:
Suit of black armor - Destroyed.
Suit of Golden armor - Attack Turo 20. Damage 7
Suit of Silver armor - Attack Turo 20. Damage 7
Toman - Attack Silver suit 27 and 16. damage 23.
Allyra - Fiery burst vs. all armors, damage 7.
Turo – Attack Gold suit 20, Damage 8
spiritual weapon – Attack 15 .

Stats:
Suit of black armor: -70 hp
Suit of Golden armor: -36 hp
Suit of Silver armor: -33 hp


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 3*

Toman is being hit by the silver suit of armor.









*OOC:*


Rhun and S@S post attack rolls.







Inits:
Suit of Golden armor - Attack Turo 10. Ref save [Pass]
Suit of Silver armor - Attack Toman 20. Damage 6. Ref save [Pass]
Toman - .
Allyra - Fiery burst vs. all armors, damage 19. 
Turo – 
spiritual weapon – .

Stats:
Suit of black armor: -70 hp
Suit of Golden armor: -45 hp
Suit of Silver armor: -42 hp


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2011)

Turo continues his melee with the Golden Armor, his summoned axe chopping away alongside him.










*OOC:*


AC 20 (22 vrs evil), HP 56/70

_Magic Circle_ vrs Evil in effect


Full Attack +10/+5 (1d6+2)
_Spiritual weapon_ +10 attack (1d8+3 force)

Oops: Turo's second attack roll should be a 9 (at +5), not a 14.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2011)

Ping for [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Additional ping for s@squ@tch.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 6, 2011)

*Toman*

Toman continues to hack away at the armor,"Your mother was a trash can!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2011)

With a mighty last blow, a spell and a divine weapon the party destroy the suits of armor.
The suits crumble to dust but the helmets are left untouched.
There is no apparent exit from the room.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well, unless anyone has a better idea, the obvious thing to do would be to put these on... but who would be what color?”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2011)

"Gold for me, of course. As a servant of Garl Glittergold, could there be any doubt?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 12, 2011)

Rhun said:


> "Gold for me, of course. As a servant of Garl Glittergold, could there be any doubt?"




Turo takes the gold helmet and put it on. A moment pass and he vanish.
The helmet falls to the ground.

The dust of the three armors begins to gather by an unseen magic. The magic begin to reshapes the dust to another 3 suits.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Oh, goodness! Quick, now. The same? Or the others? I guess the same... hopefully we will end up in the same place then... and hopefully it is not too bad.”_

Allyra picks up the golden helmet as well, and puts it on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 16, 2011)

Allyra’s fate is the same as Turo. She vanish, leaving Toman alone in the room as the suits of armor man continue to manifest themselves.

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2011)

*OOC: I really hope it didn't disintegrate those putting it on!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2011)

Toman puts on the helmet and prays for the gods. 
A moment pass and you all appear before great doors similar to the ones you opened earlier. These doors are closed and no foot prints mark the dust beside them. Clearly the same doors but in diffrent location.
These doors bear the same plaque with the following runes:

_


		Code:
	

IGGWILV'S TREASURE RESTS WITHIN.
HER CURSE ON ANY WHO DISTURB IT.
SEEK NO FURTHER TO STEAL IT, NOR
TO FREE SHE WHO IS PRISONED HERE,
FOR A FATE WORSE THAT DEATH IS
SURE TO COME TO THOSE FOOLS WHO
VIOLATE THIS CIRCUMSCRIBED PLACE.

_
Behind you, the exit is screened with red curtain-like shimmering sparkles.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Not many options here... onward!”_ Allyra concludes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2011)

With great effort you manage to open the iron portal and confronted with another hall, same as the one you saw before, or is it the same?

Beyond the iron doors is a corridor with walls of red marble. A thick black carpet runs from the entry to an ebony door some 40’ distant. The arched ceiling is of black marble shot through with bands of scarlet. The walls and floor are polished and dust free. From the entrance you can see the gleam of silver hinges, studs, and ring set in the far door. A dim red glow seems to come from the ceiling. This eerie light pervades the entire passageway.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2011)

"Why do I get a bad feeling about this?" asks Turo, to nobody in particular.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“I have absolutely no idea,”_ Allyra says cynically.

_“Well, it's not that we have a lot of alternatives here. Onward?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2011)

Again, a golden shimmering light blinds you and you open them to find yourselves in a corner of a vast chamber. In the middle you spot a 30' tall with a 10' diameter bright white column that stands at the top of the terraces in the center of the room. The bottom terrace is a 40-foot square, the middle, 30-foot, and the top, 10-foot. The white marble walls enclosing the area are flat and featureless, making them to seem unclimbeable. The walls around are approximately 80-100' by your guess.
The entire ground is a bright green grass that you can tell you never saw in such an excellent shape.

Under the blue moonlight in the grassy field stands a creature that has the legs and body of a horse and the torso and head of a man - a centaur. He stops suddenly and looks around, keen eyes searching and coming to bear on the southwestern corner of the area. His appearance seems somehow sinister—his skin is dark and his muscles bulge unnatural power. He remains motionless only a moment before fixing his gaze on you.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2011)

"This does not bode well..." says Turo, gripping his morningstar. Still, the gnome is confident in he and his companions' ability to survive this challenge. The smallish cleric speaks the words of a prayer, and his weapon momentarily glows with a golden hue.










*OOC:*


Cast _Magic Weapon_.

Magic Circle vrs. Evil in effect, duration 180 minutes. 170+ minutes remaining?








[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2011)

The black and sinister looking Centaur strides forward, eyeing you with hate but do not make a move yet.
So ... you are trapped here as well as I am.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Trapped?”_ Allyra answers the centaur, frowning slightly.

_“I hope not. How long have you been here already?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 24, 2011)

*For many days woman … the sun, stars and unfamiliar moons passed above my head more then I can remember.*
The Centaur reply
*The cliffs are high and I cannot see what is on top the pillar as I cannot fly or climb. If you will help me I promise that I will not kill you.*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“What makes you think that you are even capable of that,”_ Allyra answers, unmoved by the centaur's threatening words.

_“Anyways, we will not gain anything by slaughtering each other. It is much better to pool our resources and find a way out of here. I guess I will have to take a look on the top of the pillar, then. Hopefully, the answer lies there...”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 26, 2011)

*Move on woman and do no question my powers when it is a matter of your life and your friend’s lives*
The Centaur reply as he draws his weapon
*Now fly up there and tell me what you see or I’ll execute the gnome first*









*OOC:*


NPCing Toman since S@S is lost






Let us play his game first and see if we can avoid a battle with such a powerfull sylvan creature.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra casts a spell to transform herself into a cloud of gas, and then flies on top of the pillar to see what is to be seen there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2011)

There is a strange sigil Allyra is not familiar with on the top of the pillar. It is a complex pattern enclosing a circle. Looks like there is place to stand inside the circle.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2011)

*Allyra*

Allyra ponders the possibilities for a moment, but since this seems to be the only thing around here, that has any chance of bringing them back, she lands on top of the pillar and ends her spell to return to her human form.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 29, 2011)

_*POOF*_
As Allyra stands on the pillar she vanish from sight, leaving Toman and Turo down with the fiendish Centaur


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2011)

Turo bristles a bit at the fiendish centaur's threat to slay him. "Do not let my small stature deceive you, for I walk with Garl Glittergold, and a powerful ally is he." Still, the gnome moves a step closer to the protection afforded by Toman's sword, and watches with surprised eye as Allyra disappears into thin air atop the pillar.














*OOC:*


_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration 9 minutes. 8+ minutes remaining?

Magic Circle vrs. Evil in effect, duration 180 minutes. 170+ minutes remaining?








[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


NPCing Toman – since S@S is not here and who knows where he is, I decided to move things along without him.







*Shut up, you deformed goblin.*
The Centaur replies to Turo

*Do not threaten my friend HORSE!*
Toman insults the Centaur in reply
*As I will chop you down to the size of a lamb.*
Turning to Turo he adds with a whisper.
_*Allyra found the way out, how can we climb to the pillar without avoiding a battle with the creature?*_

*YOU PUTRID SLAB OF TWO LEGGED FLESH!*
The Centaur Calls angrily.
*Me and You, One on One, let the little ant (Turo) sit in the corner as we battle and wait for his faith, unless you are a goblin wench?*

*WENCH?! ME?! You son of a mountain goat*
Toman calls out angrily and draws his weapon.
*One on One. Turo, step aside and watch how I'm going to send this lame stallion to his ancestors.*

*HHAAAAA!!!*
The fiendish Centaur replies angrily
*TIME TO DIE HUMAN.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2011)

*Allyra*

A moment pass and Allyra appear before great doors similar to the ones Toman opened earlier. These doors are closed and no foot prints mark the dust beside them. Clearly the same doors as the other two but in diffrent location.
These doors bear the same plaque with the following runes:

_


		Code:
	

IGGWILV'S TREASURE RESTS WITHIN.
HER CURSE ON ANY WHO DISTURB IT.
SEEK NO FURTHER TO STEAL IT, NOR
TO FREE SHE WHO IS PRISONED HERE,
FOR A FATE WORSE THAT DEATH IS
SURE TO COME TO THOSE FOOLS WHO
VIOLATE THIS CIRCUMSCRIBED PLACE.

_
Behind you, the exit is screened with red curtain-like shimmering sparkles.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2011)

Turo shakes his head and steps back, wondering if these dark, dank caverns had some power over the mind, causing people to behave rashly and lose all sense of rationality. As he watches Toman join battle with the centaur, the gnome calls upon his god for aid, summoning a Griffin from the celestial realms to carry him to the top of the pillar.










*OOC:*


Cast _Summon Monster V_, summoning Celestial Griffin.

Magic Weapon in effect, duration 9 minutes. 8+ minutes remaining?
Magic Circle vrs. Evil in effect, duration 180 minutes. 170+ minutes remaining?








[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + (D) CUre Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Prayer, Magic Vestment, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): Summon Monster V, Flame Strike, + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2011)

Toman and the Centaur begin their battle, but Turo is not there to see the result. What is the faith of Toman is unknown for now. Turo vanish from sight as he lands on the top of the pillar, finding himself whole again beside Allyra, as she ponders what to do with another set of doors.









*OOC:*


Since S@S is not here, you can continue. I will roll the battle secretly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2011)

Delete DP


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2011)

"Ah, Allyra," says the gnome, taking quick note of his surroundings. The gnome pauses before dismissing his winged companion, since the griffin's strength may be necessary in opening the new set of doors. "I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Toman has apparently lost his mind, and agreed to single combat with that demonic centaur. I'm really not sure how that turned out..."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Also, and I'm just throwing this out here: If we are coming up on the final battles of this game, and it is just Turo and Allya as PCs, then we might need to make sure we have a place to rest and restore our spells prior to those final fights. And perhaps a free level-up, to balance things out?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2011)

Ping for [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2011)

*Allyra*









*OOC:*


Whoops, sorry! 








_“Hmm... that is not good. Might be just us two then. Maybe we should give him a moment before we decide on how we proceed here? That centaur surely doesn't have the means to get to the top of the pillar, so we should be safe from his wrath here. I really hope we will get to the end of these endless-seeming doorways, eventually.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2011)

Moments pass and Toman is not arriving ... who knows what fate fell on him.









*OOC:*


 - go on, who knows where is S@S and what fate fell on HIM.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well, Turo. It looks like it is just us two, and a bit of summoned help, then. Do you want to press on, or rest up before proceeding?”_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2011)

"Let us rest here, and give our companion a chance to catch up. With just the two of us, we should make sure we are well-prepared before proceeding onward."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 14, 2011)

You rest in the area before the great doors for several hours, attending wounds, clean weapons and regenerate your mana ability.
Toman is not coming, could be dead or maybe time is running differently in the other cosmic domain.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“I suppose we gave him enough time to catch up. Let's see where this door will lead us, then...”_ Allyra says, when they have made their preparations to continue the journey.

The wizardess casts a few protective spells, giving Turo a chance to do so as well, then she steps forward and opens the doors.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2011)

"Indeed, let us proceed."










*OOC:*


I'll get Turo's spells posted, and what he casts prior to working on the door here shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2011)

With a nod to Allyra, the gnome cleric indicates his readiness to continue their exploration of this place.











*OOC:*


Cast *Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration 180 minutes








[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (3+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV x2 + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 27, 2011)

You open the doors, this time with ease, strangely no strength of a giant is needed to open them. Again, you see a marble corridor up ahead, dimmed with red light and a pair of golden doors in the end.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2011)

"Onward and upward, my father always used to say," says Turo, walking cautiously through the doors and down the hall, toward the golden portals.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 30, 2011)

*Allyra*

_“Well, at least it is pretty straightforward for now.”_

Allyra moves on, ready to pass through the next set of doors, and wondering how many more they will see.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 30, 2011)

A golden shower of sparkles falls before you, blinding your eyes, dazing your heads and clouding your minds. You fall to your knees, weapons cling on the floor next to you’re your robes and armors soften your landing. Imaginations playing tricks on your minds as shapes fly back and forth, you close your eyes and cannot resist the string spell
_hours pass..._
You awake and feel refreshed

**Level up and study spells like you were sleeping a full night.
Once did, I will continue to the next room.*


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Woohoo! And a Happy New Year!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2012)

*Allyra*

After the sparkling incident, Allyra awakes refreshed and calm.

_“Well, whatever that was, it sure was refreshing. I could spend the time figuring out a few new spells as well. Hopefully, they will prove useful on our further journey! At the very least, resting might be a bit more comfortable now.”_

As the hours of restful calm have depleted her magical protections, Allyra casts a number of spells after browsing her spellbook for a while.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> **Level up and study spells like you were sleeping a full night.
> Once did, I will continue to the next room.*





I will get it done this week!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just drop an OOC line adjacent to a RP line when you are ready to move on.
I really wonder where S@S is ...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 12, 2012)

The room beyond the door is brightly lit. You step through the
door onto a ledge of green serpentine. A decorative openwork
screen stands at the end of the ledge. You see that other doors
open onto ledges like the one on which you stand, each with its
own screen. The chamber is spherical, and the doors and ledges
are symmetrically arranged along the equator of the sphere. The
upper hemisphere forms a dome of lapis lazuli, as dark as the
night sky at the top, as pale as a twilight horizon at the equator.
The lower hemisphere is of serpentine, pale green at the equator,
deep green at the bottom of the bowl. The sides of the sphere are
perfectly smooth, and look as if they cannot be climbed or walked
on.

Your screen is carved from rare wood and inlaid with ivory and
mother-of-pearl. Through the openings in its intricate carvings you
see a jeweled lanthorn on a golden chain, hanging from the
center of the dome. Within the lanthorn a steady amber flame
burns. Its light is magnified by crystal lenses set in the framework
of the lanthorn. The warm and comforting light from this lanthorn
makes the very air seem to dance with motes of sunlight and
moonlight combined.

The lanthorn hangs above a broad stone dais. Atop the dais is a
block of rose-colored marble, 6' long, 3' wide; and 3' high. On the
dais surrounding the marble block are small carpets and a pair of
beautifully fashioned stands upon which rest rare porcelain
vessels. At the foot of the marble block is a low table with a
crystal bowl filled with a rainbow of gems. At the head of the block
is a silver tripod with a small brazier which emits a tiny plume of
sweet-smelling smoke. -- Atop the marble block is a slab of white
alabaster, inlaid with gold sigils-moons, stars, and strange
symbols. A woman sleeps on the alabaster slab.

The sleeping maiden is armored from toe to neck in gold chased
plate mail. A long bastard sword is atop her body, its quillons
below her breasts, its point near her feet. The woman's
gauntleted hands are crossed over the sword's pommel. Her pale
face seems composed. Her lips are bright red and her raven-hued
tresses are lustrous. A helmet with plumes as black as the maid's
hair rests on the slab just above her head.
If you wish to investigate further, you must either slide down the
smooth sides of the sphere or use some form of magic to move
through the air to where the warrior-maid lies.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“What was the inscription again... Iggwilv's treasure? She who is prisoned here? Looks like we are getting closer...”_ Allyra says.

Thanks to her newly learned magic, the wizardess simply wills herself upward and flies about a foot above the ground now.

She then casts another spell, which allows her to see magical auras and discern their meaning. Aftwards, she concentrates and her eyes wander over every detail in the room.


OOC: Allyra has _Overland Flight_ active. Casting _Detect Magic_ now, looking for any magical auras. _See Invisible_ is also active, BTW.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm behind...it is likely going to be this weekend before I get Turo leveled up. Sorry for the delays!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2012)

"What does your magical vision show you, Allya," says Turo. As he waits, he casts his own spell to allow him to tread upon on the air, and begins to follow Allyra. 











*OOC:*


Turo is leveled up now. Sorry for the delays.

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes







[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 22, 2012)

ooc - I will try to post something in the upcoming days.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ooc - I will try to post something in the upcoming days.




No worries, Strahd. Thanee and I are patient.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2012)

The woman that lies on the altar sits up slowly, pass a hand across her brow as if coming out of a strange coma, and then blink her eyes open. *“My savors!”* She cries out aloud ... *“You are my savors and I’m your friend for ever”*

Hanging above her is the lantern that illuminate the spherical chamber

*Map - I attach a top view and a sideview map


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2012)

"Who are you," asks Turo, maintaining his distance from the woman.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 8, 2012)

Rhun - roll a Will save vs. DC:21 for Turo


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is it somehow apparant, that she is using charm magic? Allyra is currently concentrating on _Detect Magic_ after all.

Oh, and the _Magic Circle_ Turo has active might suppress the effect, regardless of the save (which still has to be made).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's not a spell. 
The mystery woman used a special abilty


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC: Roll made assuming the +2 Save Bonus from Magic Circle vrs Evil applies to this roll.

F-BOMB!*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=Rhun]
Turo is under the influence of dominate person. Not sure about the rule but you do have a magic circle vs. evil. But ... this is not a spell, but a special ability of a vampire. 
[/sblock]

"Come to me brave hero, help me to my feet"
The woman says to Turo









*OOC:*


 Thanee, roll a sense motive vs. DC 15


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=For Strahd]I'm not one to argue with the DM, but by my interpretation of the spell, any and all mind controlling effects against the warded creature would be surpressed. While the description mentions "caster" below, it doesn't specifically state that the protection only applies against spells. And since the description in the vampire's Supernatural Ability mentions a caster level, I would argue the Magic Circle vrs. Evil does work against her.

url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/protectionFromEvil.htm]Protection from Evil[/url]

Second, the barrier blocks *any attempt* to possess the warded creature (by a magic jar attack, for example) or to exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as dominate person). The protection does not prevent such effects from targeting the protected creature, but it suppresses the effect for the duration of the protection from evil effect. If the protection from evil effect ends before the effect granting mental control does, the would-be controller would then be able to mentally command the controlled creature. Likewise, the barrier keeps out a possessing life force but does not expel one if it is in place before the spell is cast. This second effect works regardless of alignment.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

[sblock=More for Strahd]This is from the 3.0 edition wording of Protection from Evil. While obviously the wording changed from 3.0 to 3.x, I think you can see that the Vampire is one of the creatures that they specifically meant for this to work against:

PFE:
Second, the barrier blocks any attempt to possess the warded creature (as by a magic jar attack) or to exercise mental control over the creature *(as by a vampire’s supernatural domination ability, which works similar to dominate person).* The protection does not prevent a vampire’s domination itself, but it prevents the vampire from mentally commanding the protected creature. If the protection from evil effect ends before the domination effect does, the vampire would then be able to mentally command the controlled creature. Likewise, the barrier keeps out a possessing life force but does not expel one if it is in place before the spell is cast. This second effect works regardless of alignment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2012)

Sense Motive


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 12, 2012)

[sblock=For Rhun] 
Agreed, then, you are not dominated. please respond to the woman as you see fit.
[/sblock]

Allyra's is attempting to sense the motives of the woman but bang her head accidently in the hanging lantern.
*
“Get away from my lantern!”*
The woman shouts angrily as she shift her look from the Gnome to Allyra


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Uhh... wha..? Oh, sure. Sorry! So, erm, why don't you tell us who you are?”_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

Turo pauses momentarily, viewing the woman's essence with his god-granted abilities.


*Detect Evil*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 17, 2012)

*Drelzna*

The woman stands up and address Allyra
*I'm Drelzna, a close friend who can help you my dear.*

Thanee: Will save vs. 21
Thanee and Rhun: Knowledge history vs. 20
Rhun: The woman radiates evil like hell itself broke loose before you.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

*Just an FYI, but Allyra should also be protected by Turo's Magic Circle vrs. Evil*


"Foul demon," spits Turo, moving upward and back, away from the vile evilness of the woman. He quickly chants the words of a prayer, and a pillar of holy fire bursts forth on top of the woman, burning her with celestial flames!


*Cast Flame Strike. 10d6 damage (half is fire, half is divine), reflex save vrs DC19 for half.


Extended Magic Circle vrs. Evil in effect, duration < 180 minutes
Magic Weapon in effect, duration < 10 minutes
Air Walk in effect, duration < 100 minutes*

[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 18, 2012)

OOC: Will save and History check; Allyra has _Protection from Evil_ active herself, BTW.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 18, 2012)

*DM's voice echo in the room*









*OOC:*


Roll initiative please...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2012)

*Allyra*

OOC: Initiative


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

*Initiative*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2012)

*Drelzna*

Init roll.

Failing to mesmerize the party of two, Drelnza frowns and calls out angrily.
You were fools to venture into my resting place mortals, now you will die.
Drelnza's sword springs into her hands as she focus her attention on Turo, the good hearted cleric.

Drelnza shouts in pain as the pillar of flames torch her. She steps out of the pillar raged and directs herself towerd Turo.

*Turo's Detect Evil:* After detecting the evilness of the woman, Turo detects that the sword is evil like the woman that wield it.
*
Knowledge History:* Drelnza was the daughter of Iggwilv and the half-sister of Iuz. The identity of her father is unknown, but legends say it is the demon prince Graz'zt. 

Drelnza damage: 39/ Secret HP


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2012)

*Drelnza*

As she steps toward the flying Turo, some of the wounds heal unnaturally. The woman jumps like no human can in the air and tries to land her sword on Turo.

Attack Turo with the sword "Iggwilv’s Wrath"

RHUN - what is Turo's current AC - with all the spells he had on himself?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC: 22, I believe. So that is a hit.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2012)

Turo wounds burn as the sword strike him viciously, the wounds bleed seriously as the sword almost sliced the gnome’s torso apart.

_Allyra is next_


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC: Ok. One question first... is there enough room to conjure three Dire Wolves (one opposite of Turo to flank with him and the other two on either side, to flank with each other)?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC: Turo is currently in the air, like ten feet up...so I don't think anyone can flank with him at the time being.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC - Check post1041.html for the layout of the cave, both side and top view. It is a bowl shaped cave. As Rhun indicated he is on the air. Drelnza just landed - from her super human jump - on one of the "banks" near one of the doors.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2012)

*Allyra's detect magic result:*
Drelnza’s sword, plate mail and boots are magical. The sword’s aura is very strong.
Above Drelnza's stone couch hangs a lantern, with a greater aura compared to the sword. It is an artifact! Fluxes of magical energy waves Allyra when she near this lantern, like bright light that blinds creature’s eyes. The chamber itself radiates magic, there are things behind the walls somewhere that radiate an incredible magic. This is indeed the place where Iggwilv’s treasure lies.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2012)

*Allyra*

Allyra wills herself upwards and floats to the ceiling of the circular room, about 10 ft. away from where the lantern is attached to it.

Since there is not much room, the wizardess decides against summoning help, and instead just blasts the nasty lady with some of her own magic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 7, 2012)

PING ... just not letting the thread to drop to much down while I'm going to be away.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

OOC: Whose turn is it?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 7, 2012)

OOC: I think Turo would be up next, when the new round starts.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2012)

Allyra's spell strikes true. Drelnza is pushed back by the great force that just hit her.

Drelnza HP: 77 / secret HP.

Turo up next.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

Turo floats as high and as far away from his attacked as he can possibly get in the chamber. "Destroy the lantern, Allyra!" calls the gnome, as he begins another spell of his own.


OOC: AC: 22, HP: 60/78

Turo moves as high and as far away from the sword chick as possible. He drops a _Summon Monster III_ to cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on himself.


*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes[/size][/b]

[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 26, 2012)

Drelnza steps to the wall and looks up to where Allyra and Turo floated. Out of the blue, she begin to walk on the vertical wall like it was surface, with a wicked smile she approach the priest.
Suddenly, a wave of arcane power flow the bastard sword toward the priest. In addition, Drelnze herself, focus her attention on Turo and tries to slice him apart.

Sword attack: Casting Confusion on Turo – roll Will save vs. DC:24
Drelnza heal 5 hp.
Drelnza attack Turo: Super Magical Bastard Sword. Attack 36, Damage 42.
Drelnza HP: 72 / secret HP.

_Rhun - There is a roll that I know that one should roll if he lose more then half of his HP but I can recall what was the rule about the roll. please do so and roll a will for the Confusion as well._


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

OOC: Strahd, you realize there are only two PCs with no tank, right? 

FYI, the MASSIVE DAMAGE rule only applies on hits that cause 50+ points of damage, so it doesn't apply here. 


Despite the severe wound dealt by the vampire, Turo marshals his mental strength and fights off the force emanating from the sword. Not knowing what else to do, the gnome moves away from Drelnza and begins casting another spell, summoning aid from the celestial planes to help him.

A hound archon begins to materialize in the space separating the gnome from his foe.



OOC: AC: 22, HP: 18/78

5' step back, cast _Summon Monster V_


*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes[/size][/b]

[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 27, 2012)

Allyra is next


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2012)

*Allyra*

Keeping herself away from the woman, Allyra hurls another _Orb of Force_ at her.


OOC: _Maximized Orb of Force_ (60 force damage)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2012)

Allyra sends a ball of pure force toward Drelnza but the agile woman dodges it and sends an angry look toward the mage. “It is your end mage”

Despite the severe wound dealt by the vampire, Turo marshals his mental strength and fights off the force emanating from the sword. Not knowing what else to do, the gnome moves away from Drelnza and begins casting another spell, summoning aid from the celestial planes to help him.

Derlnza, focus her attention on Allyra, She is angered by the mage ability to cast spells and harm her. She run along the wall and Jumps to where Allyra floats with an attention to slam her down and for good

A hound archon begins to materialize in the space separating the gnome from his foe.
_
ooc: Allyra is up next, then Turo and is Archon._


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2012)

*Allyra*

Allyra positions herself so that the vampire would have to jump through the lamp to reach her, still far enough over the floor to be out of reach from there.

Then she sends another orb of force against her. Hopefully with a better aim this time.

Additionally, the wizardess speaks one command to activate a lingering spell effect on her, which will shield her body from harm.


OOC: Assuming the woman is evil, the 21 would be a miss (thanks to _Protection from Evil_)!

Move: Fly around
Standard: Using Alacritous Cogitation to cast _Orb of Force_ again (natural 20! too bad, she is immune to crits (like that golem earlier))
Swift: Activate _Heart of Earth_'s special effect (DR 10/adamantine)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Having few offensive options, Turo keeps the archon between himself and the enemy, and channels the power of Garl Glittergold into another spell.

The hound archon readies its blade to strike as soon as the foe moves close.


OOC: AC: 22, HP: 18/78

Turo casts _Holy Smite_, aimed in such a way as to catch Drelzna, but to miss Allyra. 5d8 damage, plus blinded for 1 round. DC18 Will Save for 1/2 damage and to avoid blindness.

Hound Archon ready action to attack Drelzna as soon as she moves within striking distance of itself or Turo.

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes
_Monster Summon V_ in effect, duration 10 rounds

[sblock=Current Spells]Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2012)

*End of Combat*

Drelnza misses by an inch Allyra’s body and lands on the opposite wall like a spider, she turns her look again with hate toward the mage and ready to leap again. Turo is far on the other side of the chamber with his summoned hound.
But the floating mage practiced the arts of the arcane too long to fail twice in a row. Allyra send her second ball to explode on the Drelnza.  With a loud scream, the woman evaporates into a cloud of thick grey gas. This gaseous cloud drains into the top of the marble block in the bottom of the chamber through a small hole in the alabaster slab atop it.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 31, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Well, that was close. Now let's finish what we started here. I could follow her in there, if necessary,”_ Allyra says, _“but there might not be enough room to resolidify.”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

"There must be room, as I do not believe the vampire can stay in mist-form. It must escape to its resting place and return to corporeal form to heal. You must drive a wooden stake through its heart to end it." The gnome reaches into his pack, and removes one of the wooden stakes used to support his camping tent. "This should do the trick."

OOC: Strahd, does it appear the marble block is a coffin? Can it be opened?

Also, since there is no need to cast Holy Smite, Turo will drink a Cure Serious Wounds potion instead.

AC: 22, HP: 33/78

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes
_Monster Summon V_ in effect, duration 9 rounds

[sblock=Current Spells]Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a big marble block, on top of it there is an alabaster slab lid. A careful examination reveal that the marble lid can be removed, if you strong enough.

The weight equals to 3000 gp.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“I can summon help for removing this,”_ Allyra offers.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

Turo and the hound archon move down to the marble block, and attempt to shove the lid off of it. "Let's see if we can get it ourselves..." says Turo, putting his shoulder into the slab top.


OOC: Turo has a STR 14, and the Hound Archon has a STR of 15. If I remember correctly, 3000gp in AD&D was equal to 300lb. Using 3.x rules, a character can generally push 5x their maximum load. Meaning that between the Archon and Turo, they should be able to move something that weighs up to 1656 pounds (or 16,560 gps from AD&D) by sliding/shoving it. In fact, the two of them together can lift/pick up 662.5 pounds (6625 gp) and move it.

So, we shouldn't need any additional summoned aid.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 4, 2012)

_OOC: thanks for the gp2weight conversion reminder Rhun._

Beneath it the marble is hollowed out to form a cavity 2' wide, 4' long, and 2' deep. This space holds only a small brass cage. Inside this cage are several pieces of platinum jewelry studded with diamonds and rubies, a necklace a bracelet, earrings and a ring. Beneath all and with a careful examination of the upper rim of the marble block you spot a hairline crack. There is a small lip around the inner edge of the cavity that can be grasped and lifted.
But to reach it you must remove the cage and the jewelry.

_Thanee - The detect magic is still ON?_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

"Not what I expected," says Turo. He takes a moment to cast another healing spell upon himself.



OOC: Drop _Prayer_ for a Cure _Serious Wounds_. Turo should now be at 63 of 78 hit points.

Also, does Allyra need healing?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2012)

*Allrya*

Allyra nods. _“Indeed. What might that be about? Let me check for magical auras first.”_

The wizardess then casts another _Detect Magic_ spell, having dropped the one she had active when the combat started.


OOC: Nah, that spell needs to be concentrated on, which is hardly possible while flinging other spells during combat.

Thanks, no healing necessary, yet. The vampire missed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2012)

_Detect magic:_

Above you the Lantern waves with fluxes of great magic of many types, far more strong then the covered lenses of the seven faces of the lantern.
As for the bird cage before you, this is another artifact of great magic. Allyra identifies spell that are far more superior then the ones she can cast. These spells are imbued into the cage. _(anti-magic field, arcane lock, enlarge, freedom, imprisonment, non-detection, sequester, shrink, teleport without error, temporal stasis_. Clearly, the mage who built it was a powerful one.
Another flux of great magic comes from beneath the marble.

_Please roll two Knowledge Arcane check: one vs. DC:35 to identify the Lantern and a second roll vs. DC: 30 to identify the cage._


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

Turo wanted the vampire dead (dead-dead, not undead), but he was unsure how to go after her. Still, perhaps Allyra would discover something else that would be of use.



AC: 22, HP: 63/78

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes
_Monster Summon V_ in effect, duration < 7ish rounds

[sblock=Current Spells]Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Well, whatever this is, it sure isn't something we should tamper with lightly...”_ Allyra comments, and follows up with explaining her findings to Turo.


OOC: Can't make DC 35, so I just roll for the Cage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2012)

Allyra knows she saw a scribed image of the cage somewhere in the college of arcane arts in Greyhawk but what was it ?!
As for the lantern ... she cannot recall anything about it. probably a lost artifact of the ancient king that dwelt here before Iggwilv and her daughter Drelnza took control.

Actions ?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 7, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“I can't say what these things do, but the cage has numerous enchantments woven into it, which smell entrapment to me. So we should be careful with it. Maybe we should summon help to remove it?”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2012)

"Probably a fair idea. Though I'm thinking that it is the lantern that is the key to our escape. Wasn't there something about shining the light on the door or some such?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Quite possible, though we probably should do something about this vampire woman, nonetheless,”_ Allyra answers.

_“Let's get a bit away from here, up there maybe?”_ Allyra points out the entrance where they have arrived. _“I will summon a creature to remove the cage, then.”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2012)

Turo withdraws along with Allyra, while considering ways to deal with the vampire.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2012)

_Who is summoning and what creature you wish to call ?_


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2012)

*Allyra*

Allyra casts the summoning spell, when they are back at the ledge, from where they entered the room, or ideally back through the door even, if it is still open, to keep a healthy distance from the strong magics inside it.

She calls for a hound archon, much like the one Turo has summoned before, even though this speciman looks a little stronger and tougher in comparison.

She explains to him, that they need that golden cage lying inside the open marble block removed from it and brought to the ledge on the opposite site to where they are now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 14, 2012)

The hound Archon obeys and begins to remove the cage from within the tomb but once he touch it and pull it back a globular black creature with many ray-like tentacles materializes. It hovers near the marble block, staring at the archon with its dull metallic eyes.

_Knowledge (The planes) vs. DC: 25 to identify the guardian
Inits please._


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Use your teleportation powers to get the cage up there!”_ Allyra commands in the tongue of the celestials, indicating the ledge opposite of them.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2012)

"Son of a ..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 18, 2012)

*Round 1*

Thanee - play your archon and roll his init

Allyra's knowledge:
This is a Xeg-Yi. A creature from the Negative Material Plane. This creature is summoned by spellcasters and used as guardians of magical treasures. They are able to blast energy with their tendrils to melt things as wood, cloth, parchment and metals. The creatures tend to blast apart when slain, releasing a huge amount of energy.

Init order:
Turo
Xeg Yi
Allyra


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2012)

Archon Initiative


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2012)

Turo takes a step back and summons a Spiritual Weapon, interposing the thing between he and Allyra and their foe.

The glistening gold axe swings at the Xeg-Yi.


AC: 22, HP: 63/78

Cast _Spiritual Weapon_ (+11, 1d8+3, ignores damage reduction)

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes

[sblock=Current Spells]Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2 + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2012)

*Hound Archon*

The hound archon holds on to the cage and teleports onto the platform opposite of where Allyra and Turo are staying.


----------



## Thanee (May 7, 2012)

Xeg Yi's turn


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Xeg Yi's turn




Yes, I know ... Busy RL prevent me from posting. I'll try to post a combat round soon.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Yes, I know ... Busy RL prevent me from posting. I'll try to post a combat round soon.




No problem, Strahd!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 12, 2012)

The hound teleports with the cage to the opposite ledge while the spiritual weapon hammers the alien creature but the weapon of faith deals no damage to it, it is blocked by an unseen shield.
The creature focuses his attention on the thief dog and floats to where the hound is. Once in range the alien tendrils fire rays of energy at it.

Attack: 21,22,9,11,13,13 Vs. Hound Archon ; Damage: 7 fire damage
Hound Archon HP: 26/33


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Well, at least we got it away from down there for now,”_ Allyra says to Turo.

Then the wizardess speaks words of power and weaves a pattern into the air with her arms. A cloud of golden particles erupt where the guardian is floating in the air.

_“Defend the cage!”_ she orders her summoned Archon.


The Archon, naturally, obeys and attacks the assailant, dropping the cage where it stands, in order to do so.


OOC: Casting _Glitterdust_ on the Xeg Yi (Will DC 17 to negate blindness; no SR).

Archon's attacks will be rolled below (the Bite attack is actually a 21, messed up the bonus there; also, if the _Glitterdust_ manages to blind the Xeg Yi, the attacks might be easier due to Dex bonus being negated).

The Hound Archon has 45 hp (+4 Str/Con due to Augment Summoning).

It also has an _Aura of Menace_, which is Will DC 16 to negate (Supernatural Ability, so no SR). Unless negated, the Xeg Yi would be -2 to attacks, AC, and saves (until it successfully hits the Archon).

In addition it has a _Magic Circle against Evil_ (not sure, if the Xeg Yi is evil, but negative plane sure sounds like it), which would grant it another +2 to AC (making it 21; this is also a Supernatural Ability).

So, depending on the Will save against the _Aura of Menace_, the attacks might have missed.

I'm assuming, because of your OOC questions, that the Xeg Yi has the Spell Immunity / unlimited Spell Resistance ... therefore the protection against summoned creatures of that _Magic Circle_ wouldn't prevent it from closing in and attack, because it automatically beats that protection (but not the other effects of the circle).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2012)

Allyra’s spell has no effect on the alien creature.
The Archon drops the cage and assault the alien thing, his sword miss but his bite sinks into the thing’s body.

_Turo’s move_

Alien HP: -6hp


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2012)

While Turo's spectral axe continues to swing at the Xeg-Yi, the gnome begins casting another spell.


AC: 22, HP: 63/78

Cast _Monster Summon III_ to summon a Celestial Hippogriff.

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes

[sblock=Current Spells]Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2[/s] + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2012)

Turo begin to cast the spell as the alien creature floats to the Archon. His eyes begin to radiate, a moment pass and his skin becomes blurry and transparent. *BOOM*
With a loud bang the creature explodes, sending scorching flames and bright light that fills the chamber.

*Ref save for half damage.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2012)

Turo stops his casting in and attempt to shield himself from the exploding creature...










*OOC:*


What is the reflex save DC?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Reflex Saves (+2 more, if the creature is evil)

Allyra has Resist Fire 20


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2012)

_Reflex save vs. DC 20.
The creature is not evil.
_
Th creature explodes with  aloud boom and all that is left afterhim is a fainting bright light that fades to nothingness after several moments.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2012)

A reminder:

Beneath the slab you lifted the marble is hollowed out to form a cavity 2' wide, 4' long, and 2' deep. This space held the small brass cage. Inside this cage were several pieces of platinum jewelry studded with diamonds and rubies, a necklace a bracelet, earrings and a ring. Now, they rest with the cage up on the ledge.

Beneath all and with a careful examination of the upper rim of the marble block you spot a hairline crack. There is a small lip around the inner edge of the cavity that can be grasped and lifted.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2012)

*Allyra*

Allyra orders the Hound Archon (STR 19) to _Aid_ himself and then to lift the small lip on the inner edge of the cavity inside the marble block.










*OOC:*


The 22 damage were fire damage? So 2 damage for Allyra?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2012)

Turo tries to shake off the effects of the explosion, and stands ready to assist the archon with lifting should help be needed.


AC: 22, HP: 52/78

Cast _Monster Summon III_ to summon a Celestial Hippogriff.

*Extended* _Magic Circle vrs. Evil_ in effect, duration < 180 minutes
_Magic Weapon_ in effect, duration < 10 minutes
_Air Walk_ in effect, duration < 100 minutes

[sblock=Current Spells]Orisons (DC 14): (6) Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): (5+1) Magic Weapon, Summon Monster I, Obscuring Mist, Command, Divine Favor + (D) Bless
2nd (DC 16): (5+1) Summon Monster II, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Resist Energy + (D) Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): (4+1) Prayer, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III x2[/s] + (D) Magic Circle vrs Evil
4th (DC18): (4+1) Divine Power, Summon Monster IV, Air Walk + (D) Holy Smite
5th (DC19): (2+1) Summon Monster V, Flame Strike + (D) Dispel Evil[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 13, 2012)

Turo aids the Archon to lift a tray-like portion of the marble block out to reveal yet another cavity. Beneath it you find a coffin. Opening it reveals a sleeping, regenerating Drelnza.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2012)

Turo quietly draws an arrow from his quiver, and pulls a sickle from his belt. With a few moments work, he has removed the steel head from the wooden shaft, and trimmed the wood to a sharp point. The gnome positions the newly fashioned stake over the vampire's heart, and then drives it home with all of his strength.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“There she is,”_ Allyra says to Turo.

_“I guess what we need now is called a stake.”_

The wizardess then turns to her summoned Archon.

_“Thank you for your help! You are free to go now.”_

With that, she dismisses the spell that binds him to her plane of existance.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


Looks like we posted at the same time! Hee hee...great minds.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2012)

Drelnza opens her eyes wide with terror and a scream echoes in the room as the vampire crumbles to dust and the force of evil power that dwelt in her body fades into nothingness. She is no more...
Lined around her coffin are numerous tomes. The seven tomes’ titles read as follow: the Demonomicon of lggwilv, a Manual of Bodily Health, a Manual of Gainful Exercise, a Manual of Quickness of Action, a Tome of Clear Thought, a Tome of Leadership and Influence, and a Tome of Understanding.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Looks like we have finally done it!”_

Allyra looks at the treasure horde laid out before them, her eyes distant and thoughtful.

_“But we still don't know how we get out of these caves,”_ she says.

_“These are all the items, that were mentioned, now that I recall the meeting that set us on the trail of this treasure horde. Daoud's Wondrous Lanthorn and several tomes of great power. Plus some, the sword and the jewelry in the cage.”_

_“Surely, you will agree, that the knowledge contained within the Demonomicon is not for us, so it should be destroyed, if possible, or locked away, if not.”_

_“From the tomes we could each pick one to keep and bring the rest back to our king to use as he sees fit.”_

_“The lantern might be the key to our exit. I wouldn't know what else here could possess such powers. Maybe it is meant to light the way for us? But how? How do we even get back to the entrance after all these portals we stepped through?”_ the wizardess wonders.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

Turo nods. "Excellent suggestions, all of them. I also believe the lantern is the key to our escape...I seem to recall the door telling us that we must shine a light upon it to leave this place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 16, 2012)

You gather the tomes and float up to the lantern and unhang it from the hook it was placed on. The lantern is hooded with a narrow open slit where a soft light penetrates through.

_OOC: What about the cage ?_

EDIT:

You leave the mighty cage artifact behind you, on the ledge and proceed to the big set of doors you opened when you entered the room. The golden marble corridor ahead of you ends with the mighty iron doors you opened earlier. From where you are, you find the easy short path to the long, steep, natural staircase that leads to the upper part of the caves.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2012)

"I'll be happy to escape this place and feel the warmth of the sun shining down."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Then let's find out where the exit is,”_ Allyra agrees.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2012)

Turo nods and starts up the long, steep staircase ahead of them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2012)

You leave the lower part of the caves and Toman to his fate without looking back. You reach the upper part to the big room where you slaughtered the Gorgimera and saved Toman and Drengar (The barbarian dwarf Tailspinner played) in a moment of insanity.
You can even spot the pool of mud that was Elliyad (Another Sorcerer if I recall right – (see this post)
You goes further down to the bridge where you tied the boat (see this post) that the late Keldar was able to hook with a rope and save you from falling the waterfall that was ahead.

_OOC: What now ?
There is a boat under the bridge, Keldat knot still holds it, but if you untie it you will be swept down with the current to the roaring waterfall. A map:_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2012)

*Allyra*

Allyra shrugs.

_“We don't need the boat, I can still fly,”_ she says.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2012)

Turo smiles. "As can I. Well, walking on air, to be exact..." With that he begins making his way across the water in the direction of the entrance, tradeing comfortably above the river's surface.










*OOC:*


Turo should still have _Airwalk_ in effect.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2012)

*Allyra*

_“Very well, then let's continue,”_ Allyra proposes, and shortly afterwards the wizardess is lifted into the air by her spell and slowly drifts forward over the water.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2012)

*End of Game!*

You fly above and opposite to the strong current until you reach the great pool. From there you land on the sandy ledge and turn right across the cave of many bats and past the speaking stone heads. Before you, between two statues lies the staircase that leads up to safety. As you approach the invisible force wall the lantern’s light peeks through the narrow slit and fall on the wall. With a golden spark the wall fades to nothingness and you begin the way up and out of the cave.
In the entrance to the caves up on the surface you find not rotten corpses, but the skeleton remains of the members from the Iuz’s group that you fought.

Days pass as you travel along the snowy, muddy dirt paths of the Yatil Mountains, finally, you reach the civilized lands and from there you head to Chendl, the capital of Furyondy.
You are honored as heroes of the kingdom and receive lands ... Allyra and Turo, Bards are composing songs and tales about you.

FIN

Cheat: The cage was a prison of Zagyg. Inside was a demon prince, luckily, you kept it locked and closed.

OOC: Now, my intentions are to finish the RttToEE game with at least 3 players. If I fail to gather that amount of players I will close the game and begin recruiting players to the adventure “The forgotten temple of Tharizdun” by Gygax. I will save a special spot for both of you in this game.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> FIN




AWESOME! Thanks for the great game, Strahd!



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Cheat: The cage was a prison of Zagyg. Inside was a demon prince, luckily, you kept it locked and closed.




Whew! That would have made for a very interesting finale!



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> OOC: Now, my intentions are to finish the RttToEE game with at least 3 players. If I fail to gather that amount of players I will close the game and begin recruiting players to the adventure “The forgotten temple of Tharizdun” by Gygax. I will save a special spot for both of you in this game.




I know you've got two, and I really want to finish that game up. Here's hoping for a third!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2012)

*And they lived happily ever after*

Yay! 


Trivia: This is the second campaign, where my character gets the "retired" status instead of "inactive" on this forum. The first one was Ender's RttToEE.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> Trivia: This is the second campaign, where my character gets the "retired" status instead of "inactive" on this forum. The first one was Ender's RttToEE.













*OOC:*


I believe this is my third character that I'll be able to retire. And I had one game where my PC made it to the final battle and died. So that kinda counts as finishing a game!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree. A character that dies in the final battle considered a retired character in a finished adventure.


----------

